# Seguimento Europa 2016



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

*Portais úteis para o acompanhamento*

*Bélgica:*
http://www.meteo.be/meteo/view/en/65239-Home.html

*Croácia:*
http://meteo.hr/index_en.php

*República Checa:*
http://portal.chmi.cz/?l=en

*Estónia:*
http://www.ilmateenistus.ee/?lang=en

*Finlândia:*
http://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/

*França:*
http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil

*Alemanha:*
http://www.dwd.de/EN/Home/home_node.html;jsessionid=01CB719F4B0A44D29557A0FDB5ADB2D4.live21064

*Grécia:*
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/index_html?

*Islândia:*
http://en.vedur.is/

*Letónia:*
http://www.meteo.lv/en/

*Espanha:*
http://www.aemet.es/es/portada

*Hungria:*
http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/

*Roménia:*
http://www.meteoromania.ro/anm/?lang=en_us

*Sérvia:*
http://www.hidmet.gov.rs/index_eng.php

*Eslováquia:*
http://www.shmu.sk/en/?page=1

*Suíça:*
http://www.meteoswiss.admin.ch/home.html?tab=overview

*Suécia:*
http://www.smhi.se/en

*Turquia:*
http://www.mgm.gov.tr/en-US/forecast-5days.aspx

*Inglaterra:*
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/

*Irlanda:*
http://www.met.ie/

*Lituânia:*
http://www.meteo.lt/en/

*Itália:*
http://www.meteoam.it/
http://www.ilmeteo.it/

___________________________________________________________________

*Avisos Europeus:*

http://estofex.org/
http://www.meteoalarm.info/

___________________________________________________________________

*Eventos meteorológicos severos:*

http://www.eswd.eu/cgi-bin/eswd.cgi


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2016 às 19:12)

Bem, grandes nevões na Turquia.
Algumas fotos de Istambul:


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2016 às 19:29)

*Mus*, sempre interessante,  graças à queda de neve( forte, veja-se os 70 cms) o sincelo lá deu tréguas.
Domingo, o sol deve aparecer, quase 1 mês depois, é obra.
74 mm de precipitação em neve, é brutal.
O ponto interesse dos proximos dias serão as inversões  térmica violentas que aí vem, as temperaturas podem cair aos -30ºC em Kars,Erzurum,Ardahan e Agri, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2016 às 20:41)

*Mus*, ontem:















http://www.milliyet.com.tr/mus-ta-kar-yagisi-mus-yerelhaber-1141264/
_______

*Sofia* teve hoje uma minima muito baixa, a temperatura caiu aos *-16,2ºC*


----------



## blade (2 Jan 2016 às 09:15)

Foi o Dezembro mais quente de sempre no Reino Unido com a temperatura média ainda por apurar mas deve ter rondado os 9,8ºc, o recorde anterior era de 8,1ºc o que é a maior diferença entre os dois meses mais quentes de qualquer mês do ano e a média é 5ºc. A média de Dezembro 1971-2000 é + mais alta do que a média de 1981-2010 mas deve ser o único mês


----------



## hurricane (2 Jan 2016 às 11:05)

O GFS continua a insistir numa entrada fria para a Europa Ocidental no segundo painel.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2016 às 13:02)

encontrei mais estas da turquia:


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

david 6 disse:


> encontrei mais estas da turquia:


Qual é a cidade?


----------



## Teles (2 Jan 2016 às 13:24)

A cidade de Saint-Guénolé localizado perto Penmarch, na Bretanha, foi deixado sábado de manhã sob um tapete de espuma
. A combinação de Ondas e vento levou espuma a todas as ruas e conduziram a um espectáculo inesperado e imagens espectaculares

.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2016 às 13:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Qual é a cidade?



Samsun/Bafra


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2016 às 11:40)

Bons nevões em Sarajevo e Sofia, principalmente na capital bosnia.

_*Sarajevo*_






Fonte: http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/fullscreen/1399837432

*Sofia*






Fonte: http://kamerite.novatv.bg/camera/view/6/Орлов-мост-София/


Top 10 minimas na Turquia
*Erzurum* lá baixou dos -30ºC
Incrivel o valor em *Batman*, carece de ser confirmado, pois a ser verdade, é o valor mais baixo registado naquela estação, estação que é sempre das mais quentes no verão, no ultimo verão registou 45ºC de temperatura máxima...impressionante amplitude,unica, diga-se.






Fonte: http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyne...=100&ano=2016&mes=01&day=03&hora=06&Send=send


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2016 às 16:17)

Esta tarde em Zagreb.






Fonte: http://pt.webcams.travel/webcam/fullscreen/1397772131


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2016 às 23:37)

Os limpa-neves vão trabalhando neste momento na capital bulgara, estão *-9ºC*.







http://kamerite.novatv.bg/camera/view/4/Народно-събрание-София/

_____

*Bucareste* segue nos *-11ºC, *e com manto branco, finalmente.
*




*
http://jurnalul.ro/webcam/pipera-barbu-vacarescu-174.html
*


*


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2016 às 00:22)

Deixo aqui um link para algumas boas webcams na Polónia:

http://oognet.pl/content/details/775

Saudades dos meus tempos de Erasmus em que senti na pele *-26ºC* em Janeiro de 2012 em Bialystok.


----------



## Topê (4 Jan 2016 às 18:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Mus*, ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Istambul conta sempre com uma dúzia de dias de neve anuais, de fazer inveja a muitas cidades de latitudes superiores da Europa ocidental, pois conjuga dois factores essenciais temperaturas bem baixinhas com uma percipitação média mensal na ordem dos 100 mm,sendo que esta percipitação muitas das vezes vem de baixas pressões continentais .
Desta vez a neve não chegou a Atenas mas o Inverno ainda vai a meio, normalmente Atenas é ano sim ano não, mas este Inverno ainda não foi desta.


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2016 às 21:12)

Pois aqui em Bruxelas ainda não chegou! Que inveja


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2016 às 15:50)

*December 2015 was the wettest month ever recorded in UK *

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...er-2015-was-wettest-month-ever-recorded-in-uk



> The record for the warmest December in the UK was also smashed last month, with an average temperature of 7.9C, 4.1C higher than the long-term average.





> The Met Office records stretch back to 1910 and, while December saw a record downpour particularly affecting the north of England, Scotland and Wales, 2015 overall was only the sixth wettest year on record.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2016 às 18:23)

Enquanto o sul da Europa anda com uma anomalia positiva, o norte da Escandinávia, com o anticiclone, anda com anomalias bem negativas:







Temperaturas que provavelmente nunca vou experimentar na minha vida...


----------



## Topê (5 Jan 2016 às 22:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Enquanto o sul da Europa anda com uma anomalia positiva, o norte da Escandinávia, com o anticiclone, anda com anomalias bem negativas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente mapa, acrescentaria outro contraste até mais evidente, esse mapa demonstra bem as diferenças de temperatura entre Europa de Leste e a Europa Ocidental, se repararmos as Ilhas Britânicas , França estão com temperaturas positivas.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2016 às 00:50)

Esses mapas mostram temperaturas a 2 metros e não anomalias.
Efectivamente há anomalias negativas, mas se compararmos com as anomalias positivas de há 15 dias estas últimas coram de vergonha com as primeiras. Foram de facto extremamente positivas e só agora baixaram para o limiar da normalidade na Escandinávia.

Entretanto em Groningem, Holanda, o Curling tornou-se um desporto de rua...
Sérvia:




Nuvens lenticulares na Andaluzia-Espanha:




Ameland na Holanda, esquiar no gelo "like a boss" 
Tromba de água no Sul de Itália:

Tempos interessantes na Europa afinal. Desde as inundações nas Ilhas Britânicas, ao gelo, à neve, não faltam motivos para seguir a meteorologia no "Velho continente"...


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2016 às 02:01)

Aristocrata disse:


> Esses mapas mostram temperaturas a 2 metros e não anomalias.
> Efectivamente há anomalias negativas, mas se compararmos com as anomalias positivas de há 15 dias estas últimas coram de vergonha com as primeiras. Foram de facto extremamente positivas e só agora baixaram para o limiar da normalidade na Escandinávia.



Sim tens razão, eu quando publiquei o mapa tinha visto esta imagem de anomalias mas esqueci-me de adicionar


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2016 às 21:31)

Aviso vermelho no norte da Holanda

Automobilistas avisados a não circular nas estradas, acidentes, estradas e autoestradas passaram a pistas de patinagem, animais não se conseguem manter de pé... tudo isto já pelo segundo dia.


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2016 às 22:57)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Aviso vermelho no norte da Holanda
> 
> Automobilistas avisados a não circular nas estradas, acidentes, estradas e autoestradas passaram a pistas de patinagem, animais não se conseguem manter de pé... tudo isto já pelo segundo dia.



Isto era um sonho para mim!


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2016 às 23:58)

Split, Croácia. Tornado\tromba de água:


Mais:


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2016 às 17:26)




----------



## JLeiria (9 Jan 2016 às 09:48)

Bons dias!

Para os interessados aqui fica um artigo da meteosuisse sobre a anomalia positiva e consequente subida da cota de neve! Não só a análise como também a projecção para os próximos tempos.

http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/hom...est-enfin-de-retour-pour-combien-de-temp.html

Bom Fim de Semana!


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2016 às 15:24)

Chove bem em Pontevedra, Galiza
http://www.crtvg.es/crtvg/camaras-web/baiona


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2016 às 15:30)

Vi agora na SIC inundações na Galiza...


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 16:51)

muito mau mesmo pela Galiza... ao que parece há linhas de comboio encerradas e até auto estradas


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

Incrível como a configuração dos modelos mudou em 2 ou 3 dias! O corte no frio tem sido uma constante. Pensar em fazer previsões a mais de 3 dias é pura perda de tempo. A temperatura vai descer mas neve nem vê-la! Que desilusão!


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2016 às 16:12)

*Snow and frost expected as Britain prepares for big chill*

 Mild weather of December expected to give way to wintry blast this week, with highs of 5C (41F) in south and freezing in north 
http://24.sapo.pt/article/www-thegu...ushdown&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2016 às 20:44)

Consecuencia de las abundantes precipitaciones en los alrededores de los Arribes del Duero, estado del Pozo de los Humos (Salamanca) hoy:


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2016 às 14:37)

Impressionantes as temperaturas actuais na Bulgária, Eslováquia, Bosnia e Servia.
A titulo de exemplo, Sofia segue nos *16ºC *( o valor absoluto está fixado nos 19ºC) , a média da temperatura máxima no presente mês é de *3,4ºC *
É de loucos, pois para a semana regressam temperaturas bem negativas e muita neve.


----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2016 às 22:55)

Na Bélgica anda tudo louco que venha neve. Os midia fazem das previsões como se fosse o evento do ano, dizendo que vem lá uma iminente queda de neve. ahaha Aqui se vê o quanto o Inverno tem sido quente em toda a Europa Ocidental.


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2016 às 11:31)

Nevando ahora mismo en la ciudad de León (837 m). Cuajando en todas las superficies:












Fuente: https://twitter.com/javioru
















Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-enero-de-2016-t146934.0.html;msg3436740#msg3436740


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

Pek disse:


> Nevando ahora mismo en la ciudad de León (837 m). Cuajando en todas las superficies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guardanapos!


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2016 às 13:57)

vamm disse:


> Guardanapos!





Tres vídeos de la nevadilla que atestiguan el buen tamaño de los copos




Poca cosa, pero visto el invierno que llevamos por Iberia y Europa Occidental nos conformamos con poco


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Jan 2016 às 17:13)

Camera com transmissão em directo de Akureyri na Islândia
http://vefmyndavel.akureyri.is/view/viewer_index.shtml?id=42837


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

Alguém sabe algum site com um radar em tempo real que mostre chuva/neve??? É muito importante! O do weather channel do meu tele não está a funcionar.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2016 às 21:50)

Está finalmente a cair uma neve fraca em Bruxelas. Custou mas foi.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 22:10)

Pois, nesta webcam http://www.bruxelles.be/artdet.cfm?id=4664 vêm-se uns flocos perdidos no meio da chuva.
Segundo alguns sites a temperatura está nos 2ºC/3ºC

Falando em neve, no fim-de-semana vao cair grandes nevões na Bulgaria e Roménia.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2016 às 22:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois, nesta webcam http://www.bruxelles.be/artdet.cfm?id=4664 vêm-se uns flocos perdidos no meio da chuva.
> Segundo alguns sites a temperatura está nos 2ºC/3ºC
> 
> Falando em neve, no fim-de-semana vao cair grandes nevões na Bulgaria e Roménia.



Sim é a pena a temperatura não chegar aos 0ºC. Em todo o caso ela continua a cair mas muito derretida e não fica nas superficies.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

As superficies já estão a ficar branquinhas! espero que a neve não passe a chuva durante a noite porque estão a prever forte tempestade de madrugada!!! a neve é mesmo o que me deixa meteolouco!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 22:45)

hurricane disse:


> As superficies já estão a ficar branquinhas! espero que a neve não passe a chuva durante a noite porque estão a prever forte tempestade de madrugada!!! a neve é mesmo o que me deixa meteolouco!



Por acaso, grande ventania nas próximas horas.

http://www.yr.no/place/Belgium/Brussels/Brussels/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 22:55)

Foto tirada agora mesmo por familiares que vivem em Bruxelas, mais precisamente em Anderlecht.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2016 às 23:19)

Sim o vento está muito forte! A sensação térmica na rua é de -6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2016 às 23:27)

Bem...não tinha noção que Bruxelas tinha tantas estações netatmo,parecem cogumelos.
Anemometros precisam-se!







Neva bem!

http://www.bruxelles.be/artdet.cfm/5679


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2016 às 23:28)

Temperatura a 0ºC e agora sim é neve pura que já fica no solo.  só espero que neve assim a noite toda.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2016 às 00:17)

*Bruxelas*

Fonte: Facebook
Autor: Carlos Parrini


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2016 às 00:33)

Foto tirada por um familiar esta tarde em Daun, Alemanha , temperaturas a rondarem os 0ºC


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2016 às 00:50)

Sierra del Manar (Granada) hoy:











Fuente: https://mobile.twitter.com/maldon71


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2016 às 01:21)

Y os dejo antes de ir a dormir con una bonita imagen de ayer de la cara sur-sureste del macizo del Posets (3375 m. Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca):






Autor: Sonytch. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4207

Boa noite!!


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2016 às 11:43)

Depois de uma noite com neve intensa e uma boa acumulação, a chuva que caiu entre as 7 e a 10 da manha derreteu uma boa parte dela. No entanto a manhã tem sido marcada por neve moderada a intensa.


----------



## Topê (15 Jan 2016 às 12:47)

hurricane disse:


> Depois de uma noite com neve intensa e uma boa acumulação, a chuva que caiu entre as 7 e a 10 da manha derreteu uma boa parte dela. No entanto a manhã tem sido marcada por neve moderada a intensa.



Bem o frio e a neve sempre chegou ai ao Benelux,  desfruta, fogo aqui no Litoral português  é que é uma miragem, esse cenário de neve.


----------



## hurricane (15 Jan 2016 às 13:59)

Topê disse:


> Bem o frio e a neve sempre chegou ai ao Benelux,  desfruta, fogo aqui no Litoral português  é que é uma miragem, esse cenário de neve.


Mesmo assim as vezes é frustrante porque a temperatura está sempre no limite a neve vem quase sempre muito liquida. Agora 3ºC e aguaceiros fortes.


----------



## Pek (15 Jan 2016 às 23:22)

Nevando y cuajando en todas las superficies en la ciudad de Pamplona (449 m)













Autor: Urkojalle. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4201&p=100776#p100774

En la ciudad de Vitoria (530 m) también:


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2016 às 12:52)

Autopista A-1 a su paso por la ciudad de Vitoria y su entorno:


----------



## Topê (16 Jan 2016 às 14:43)

Pek disse:


> Autopista A-1 a su paso por la ciudad de Vitoria y su entorno:



muy buenas imágenes
Pek Á Nevado en Albacete ?
Albacete es una cuidad extremamente fria.
El este de España también se beneficia de entredas fríos más continentales,algo que no sucede en península occidental.


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2016 às 16:41)

Topê disse:


> muy buenas imágenes
> Pek Á Nevado en Albacete ?
> Albacete es una cuidad extremamente fria.
> El este de España también se beneficia de entredas fríos más continentales,algo que no sucede en península occidental.



Muchas gracias! 

No, no ha nevado en la ciudad de Albacete. Durante estos días en la provincia sólo ha caído algo de nieve (poca cosa) en las sierras del sur (Alcaraz, Calar del Río Mundo, Cabras, Taibilla...). En la comunidad de Castilla La Mancha sí ha nevado algo (muy poco) esta noche, pero fundamentalmente en la zona nororiental (Molina de Aragón y áreas cercanas).

Con respecto a la ciudad de Albacete en este episodio no ha entrado nada más que la -2 a 850 hPa, aunque en algunas zonas de la provincia ha llegado a rozar la -4






Es cierto que es una ciudad que, pese a su situación notablemente meridional, se beneficia bastante de las entradas frías continentales, poseyendo la segunda temperatura más baja registrada nunca en una capital de provincia española: *-24,0 ºC*. Sólo la supera Ávila, con *-27,6 ºC* en enero de 1945. Eso sí, Ávila está a 1131 m y 40°39′N, mientras que Albacete se encuentra a 686 m y 38°59′N. La serie de Albacete (con datos hasta 2012) de mínimas por debajo de los -15ºC (y máximas también bastante bajas, de hasta -4,8 ºC) es bastante amplia:






Un saludo


----------



## Topê (16 Jan 2016 às 17:40)

Pek disse:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> No, no ha nevado en la ciudad de Albacete. Durante estos días en la provincia sólo ha caído algo de nieve (poca cosa) en las sierras del sur (Alcaraz, Calar del Río Mundo, Cabras, Taibilla...). En la comunidad de Castilla La Mancha sí ha nevado algo (muy poco) esta noche, pero fundamentalmente en la zona nororiental (Molina de Aragón y áreas cercanas).
> 
> ...




Increíble , un auténtico congelador Ibérico.
Sim não houve precipitação.
É impressionante no interior de Castila-la-Mancha consegue-se valores de temperatura mínimas, que não se registam  em Portugal a 1500m ou mesmo na Galiza. Faz frio a sério.


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2016 às 18:36)

Unas bonitas imágenes de hoy:

Roncesvalles (940 m, Navarra): 26-30 cm de nieve:












Autor: danielrojillo223. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4201&start=405#p100798

Llanos del Hospital (Benasque (Huesca). Pirineos Aragoneses):






Autor: Jorge Mayoral. Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_aragon






Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_aragon


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2016 às 18:44)

Acumula bem em Sofia, mas vai acumular muito mais, os modelos apontam para um grande nevão na proxima madrugada.
O mesmo se aplica a Bucareste.
Sofia, neste momento.


----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2016 às 20:33)

E volta a nevar em Bruxelas! 0ºC neste momento.


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2016 às 00:11)

Mucho cuidado en la montaña con los aludes:

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/...-rescates-aludes-pirineo-oscense_1081011.html

Imagen de uno de esos rescates de hoy en la zona de Candanchú  (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca):





En este caso se ha tratado de un alud en placa de 200 metros de anchura debido al paso de esquiadores. 2 personas afectadas. Una ha salido por sus propios medios. Otra ha sido encontrada y desenterrada por las personas presentes. Estado incosciente reaccionando positivamente a la reanimación.

Fuente: http://sinobas.aemet.es


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2016 às 12:58)

Temperaturas mínimas muy destacadas hoy en zonas bajas (< 500 m) del este ibérico:

Salt (*81 m*, Gerona):........................................* -10,0 ºC  *
Villena (498 m, *Alicante*):............................... *-9,1 ºC  *
Vilobí d'Onyar (*117 m*, Gerona):.....................* -8,9 ºC *
Vallgorguina (200 m, Barcelona):................... -8,9 ºC
Baldomar (330 m, Lérida):.............................. -8,9 ºC
Gironella (470 m, Barcelona):......................... -8,9 ºC 
Oliola (443 m, Lérida):..................................... -8,8 ºC
Oliana (490 m, Lérida):.................................... -8,5 ºC
Mieres (286 m, Gerona):................................. -8,4 ºC
Roda de Ter (472 m, Barcelona):.................... -8,4 ºC
Cardona (422 m, Barcelona):......................... -8,3 ºC
Fornells de la Selva (*97 m*, Gerona):.............. *-8,2 ºC*

Fuentes: Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya y Meteoclimatic

En zonas más elevadas de la Península ha habido temperaturas más bajas que las anteriormente citadas, pero no llaman tanto la atención.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2016 às 18:59)

Esta tarde em Sofia e Bucareste:

Sofia


Bucareste


----------



## hurricane (17 Jan 2016 às 20:26)

Por Bruxelas prevê-se uma noite gélida e uma semana igualmente muito fria. Neste momento estão -3ºC.


----------



## Pek (17 Jan 2016 às 20:27)

Así estaban los olivos en Jumilla (Murcia) esta mañana:






Fuente: https://mobile.twitter.com/JuanDavid_Met


----------



## David sf (17 Jan 2016 às 20:33)

Estou na Polónia há uma semana, e depois de 4 dias com alguma chuva e temperaturas a rondarem os 2/3ºC (apenas apanhei neve a cotas médias e altas), 6ª feira começou a nevar. Na altura estava ainda em Cracóvia e a queda de neve foi fraca, mas em Varsóvia ocorreu o até agora maior nevão deste inverno, com acumulados superiores a 10 cm. Desde aí, as temperaturas tem estado sempre negativas (e a cumprirem-se as previsões assim se manterão por mais uma semana), deixando um espectacular manto branco em toda a cidade. Jardins Lazienki:































Este é o chamado Palácio sobre a água, só que a superfície do lago onde ele está implantado congelou na sua quase totalidade:
















Também no Palácio de Wilanow existe um lago com possibilidade  de se fazer uns passeios de barco:






E uns banquinhos junto à água para se relaxar:






Os jardins verdejantes:


























Mais fotos, agora da zona urbana:














































Neste momento, -3ºC e neve fraca. A nebulosidade não deixa a temperatura baixas, mínima desta noite deverá ficar acima dos -10ºC da noite passada.


----------



## hurricane (17 Jan 2016 às 23:00)

David sf disse:


> Estou na Polónia há uma semana, e depois de 4 dias com alguma chuva e temperaturas a rondarem os 2/3ºC (apenas apanhei neve a cotas médias e altas), 6ª feira começou a nevar. Na altura estava ainda em Cracóvia e a queda de neve foi fraca, mas em Varsóvia ocorreu o até agora maior nevão deste inverno, com acumulados superiores a 10 cm. Desde aí, as temperaturas tem estado sempre negativas (e a cumprirem-se as previsões assim se manterão por mais uma semana), deixando um espectacular manto branco em toda a cidade. Jardins Lazienki:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



São imagens fantásticas. Quem me dera que em Bruxelas também fosse assim. Mas ainda não será desta e pelo menos até ao final de Janeiro. Mas ainda por ocorrer em Fevereiro e mesmo Março. 

Paisagens como essa já vivi quando visitei Amesterdão em janeiro de 2013. Foi o maior nevão que já apanhei e temperaturas que chegaram aos -10ºC. Foram quase 12 horas a nevar intensamente. ahah


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2016 às 09:51)

@hurricane  belas minimas por aí nesta madrugada.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2016 às 12:09)

Algunas noticias variadas

Mínimas (día 17), máximas (día 16), espesor de nieve y variación del mismo en algunas estaciones aragonesas, catalanas, navarras y andorranas:






Fuente: https://mobile.twitter.com/AEMET_Aragon

Sequía en el sureste de Teruel:


Bonitas vistas desde Canal Roya (Huesca):











Fuente: https://mobile.twitter.com/metodoalpino


Ausencia de bajas presiones en Ciudad Real:


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2016 às 12:22)

Playa de Ginosa Marina (Taranto)


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2016 às 12:32)

Algunas temperaturas destacadas en el sureste de España ayer:





En su facebook comentan esto: "Seguramente las heladas de esta pasada noche habrán causado mal en algunos cultivos, ya que nos han comentado que se han trato de heladas con ambiente poco húmedo en algunas zonas. También añadir que en algunas zonas deprimidas, donde aún no hay estaciones, es muy probable que hayan bajado de los -10ºC"

Fuente: https://m.facebook.com/ametsemeteosureste/


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2016 às 13:04)

Gradualmente o sol volta ao Círculo Ártico:


----------



## hurricane (18 Jan 2016 às 13:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> @hurricane  belas minimas por aí nesta madrugada.



É verdade. Está mesmo muito frio. Quando saí de casa às 9 da manhã ainda estavam -6ºC com tudo congelado. Neste -2ºC e a temperatura não deverá ser positiva. Pelo menos não faz vento se não a sensação de frio seria horrível. Prevê-se novamente uma noite gélida. Finalmente o frio chegou ahah

Já agora onde posso ter acesso a essa lista?


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2016 às 13:40)

hurricane disse:


> É verdade. Está mesmo muito frio. Quando saí de casa às 9 da manhã ainda estavam -6ºC com tudo congelado. Neste -2ºC e a temperatura não deverá ser positiva. Pelo menos não faz vento se não a sensação de frio seria horrível. Prevê-se novamente uma noite gélida. Finalmente o frio chegou ahah
> 
> Já agora onde posso ter acesso a essa lista?



http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Belg&rank=100&ano=2016&mes=01&day=18&hora=12&Enviar=Ver


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2016 às 21:22)

Extraordinarias fotos de algunos picos de los Pirineos Aragoneses Occidentales y Centrooccidentales. Imágenes tomadas ayer desde Canal Roya (Huesca):

Macizo de Aspe (2640 m). Al fondo se pueden apreciar los remontes de la estación de esquí de Candanchú (municipio de Aisa, provincia de Huesca)






Bisaurín (2670 m)






Infiernos (3081 m)






Balaitús (3146 m)






Midi d'Ossau (2884 m)






Llena del Bozo (2559 m). Se ven los remontes y esquiadores de la estación de esquí de Astún (municipio de Jaca, provincia de Huesca).






Llena de la Garganta (2597 m). Al igual que en la foto del Macizo del Aspe, en esta imagen se pueden apreciar los remontes de la estación de esquí de Candanchú.






Montañas del Valle de Tena (Huesca):






Fantásticas vistas:











Autor: danielrojillo223. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4214


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Há quem aproveite a neve da melhor maneira.
Em Linguaglossa, Sicília:


----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2016 às 08:31)

Novamente muito frio. Temperatura mínima de -17,2ºC atingida em Elsenborn. Na zona de Bruxelas atingiu-se os -7ºC. Neste momento continua -6ºC, apesar do dia esplendoroso de sol. 

Na zona onde vivi até setembro passado, atingiu-se os -9ºC, algo que nunca tinha acontecido durante os dois anos em que vivi lá.


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 17:21)




----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2016 às 19:32)

Pek disse:


> Mucho cuidado en la montaña con los aludes:
> 
> http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/...-rescates-aludes-pirineo-oscense_1081011.html
> 
> ...



Algunas imágenes más del alud de Candanchú que citaba en ese mensaje y del rescate posterior:
















Parece ser que las causas hay que buscarlas en la nieve seca depositada sobre costra de rehielo. Ese mismo día hubo otro alud en la cercana estación de esquí de Formigal (Huesca), tratándose en este caso de un alud de placa friable

Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosojuela?lang=es


En los Alpes parece que también están teniendo problemas con los aludes:

http://internacional.elpais.com/internacional/2016/01/18/actualidad/1453131603_402038.html


Por cierto, las nevadas de los últimos días han conseguido que las reservas de nieve en la Cuenca del Ebro, que hasta la fecha estaban muy por debajo de la media, alcancen al promedio de los últimos 5 años. Se aprecia perfectamente cómo habitualmente en la segunda quincena de julio, agosto, septiembre y primeros de octubre, las reservas de nieve en la cuenca quedan reducidas a los volúmenes existentes en los glaciares, heleros y neveros permanentes y estacionales de la cordillera pirenaica:


----------



## Pek (19 Jan 2016 às 19:41)

Bonita imagen de hoy de los Macizos Oriental y Central de los Picos de Europa vistos desde el Mar Cantábrico en Suances (Cantabria). Preciosa:






Autor: José Carlos Mena. Fuente: https://twitter.com/tiempobrasero


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2016 às 09:33)

Mais uma noite fria e manhã marcada por neve fraca mas que deixou uma camada branca em segundos. Neste momento -2ºC e muito nublado.


----------



## Topê (20 Jan 2016 às 10:16)

Orion disse:


>





hurricane disse:


> Mais uma noite fria e manhã marcada por neve fraca mas que deixou uma camada branca em segundos. Neste momento -2ºC e muito nublado.



hurricane o interior da Bélgica gelou bem, competiu com as temperaturas mínimas da Europa Oriental acima dos 10 negativos.


----------



## Pek (20 Jan 2016 às 13:37)

Brañagallones (Parque Natural de Redes. Asturias) ayer:


























Fuente: https://mobile.twitter.com/nuski75


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2016 às 21:31)

Hoje, Bucareste foi a capital  mais fria da europa, registou-se uma minima brutal: *-22,0ºC*

Foto de hoje de um lago congelado na capital romena:






Fonte: http://www.680news.com/2016/01/20/deep-freeze-across-balkans-makes-migrant-journeys-harder/


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2016 às 19:53)

Fantásticos registos de onde o inverno a sério ainda consegue chegar! Obrigado!


----------



## David sf (21 Jan 2016 às 21:43)

Por aqui, na Polónia, tenho visto neve todos os dias. Terça-feira, em Lublin, com uma temperatura de -6ºC, com um vento fraco mas muito incomodativo e aguaceiros de neve, a paisagem era fabulosa:































Bem como no antigo Campo de Concentração de Majdanek, nos arredores da cidade:


























Hoje, cheguei a Gdansk debaixo de um intenso nevão, que durou cerca de uma hora. Há acumulações de neve que rondam os 25/30 cm e a superfície do rio que atravessa a cidade está quase totalmente congelada:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2016 às 21:49)

Belas fotos Davidsf, manda para cá algum frio.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2016 às 21:55)

Belíssimas!  A primeira de Gdansk está um mimo!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2016 às 22:34)

David sf disse:


> Por aqui, na Polónia, tenho visto neve todos os dias. Terça-feira, em Lublin, com uma temperatura de -6ºC, com um vento fraco mas muito incomodativo e aguaceiros de neve, a paisagem era fabulosa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boas fotos!! 
Dá para esquecer um bocado as temperaturas que se fazem sentir por aqui!


----------



## David sf (23 Jan 2016 às 20:49)

Dia muito frio hoje em Gdansk, com máxima, para já, de -5ºC e mínimas que chegaram aos -14ºC em algumas EM amadoras da cidade. A partir de agora é sempre a subir, com a passagem de uma frente quente de fraca actividade esta noite. O inverno fará uma pausa (eventualmente definitiva, até ao ano que vem) por aqui.

Ficam as fotografias do mar congelado na zona mais abrigada da Baía de Gdansk. Hoje posso afirmar que caminhei sobre o mar:


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2016 às 10:47)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  49 minHá 49 minutos
Russian Market Retweeted События дня

Russian media warning "the coldest night is coming to Moscow." -30°C


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

Neve na praia, na ilha grega de Skaithos Island:


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2016 às 13:57)

Récords históricos de calor en el día de ayer en España fuera de las zonas ocupadas por las nieblas:






Además en muchos casos superándose el récord histórico ampliamente. Increíble


----------



## Topê (25 Jan 2016 às 14:31)

Pek disse:


> Récords históricos de calor en el día de ayer en España fuera de las zonas ocupadas por las nieblas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na Galicia é uma situação incomum.
Mas a ideia que tenho é que no Pais Basco e parte da Cantábria, os valores de temperatura acima dos 20º graus no Inverno não são incomuns devido ao efeito fohan. Pelo menos com alguma regularidade vemos maximas de 20ºs em Bilbau, com alguma frequência.


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2016 às 17:58)

Topê disse:


> Na Galicia é uma situação incomum.
> Mas a ideia que tenho é que no Pais Basco e parte da Cantábria, os valores de temperatura acima dos 20º graus no Inverno não são incomuns devido ao efeito fohan. Pelo menos com alguma regularidade vemos maximas de 20ºs em Bilbau, com alguma frequência.



En cierto modo es así, sí. El efecto foehn (allí llamadas suradas) es muy marcado con ciertas situaciones atmosféricas invernales en las zonas costeras y litorales del área vasco-cántabra-astur y zonas bajas del área toloso-aquitana. No obstante, las temperaturas iguales o superiores a 20 ºC no dejan de ser una excepción durante los meses invernales (diciembre, enero y febrero) en esas regiones:

Días al año con temperaturas máximas iguales o superiores a 20 ºC durante los meses de diciembre, enero y febrero:

- Bilbao-Aeropuerto. 42 m. (1947-2012):................ 4,9 días
- Santander-Aeropuerto. 5 m. (1960-2012):........... 3,5 días
- Asturias Aeropuerto. 127 m. (1968-2012):........... 2,3 días
- Santander-Ciudad. 52 m. (1997-2012):................ 2,0 días 

Pero efectivamente, ocurrir ocurre todos o casi todos los inviernos. Lo único que en este caso se ha batido el récord histórico de temperatura máxima absoluta para el mes de enero en Santander por más de 1 ºC de diferencia.

El cambio repentino de estas situaciones de "suradas" suele desembocar en las conocidas y extremadamente violentas *galernas* del Cantábrico. Se produce un cambio brusco en la dirección y velocidad del viento (con rachas superiores a los 100 km/h), aumento repentino de la humedad relativa, desplome de temperaturas de hasta 12 ºC en 15-20 minutos, descenso de la presión, lluvias muy fuertes y olas enormes, con mar de gruesa a montañosa según la escala Douglas. Es un fenómeno en no pocas ocasiones complicado de predecir, muy peligroso y temido por los pescadores de la zona, con episodios realmente dramáticos como, entre otros muchos, el de 1878, en el que perdieron la vida entre 300 y 350 pescadores cántabros y vascos.

De todas formas, lo curioso de estos últimos días es que se trata de un fenómeno generalizado en toda España, batiéndose récords históricos en zonas no afectadas por este fenómeno foehn usual de la Cornisa Cantábrica. Hablamos de zonas de Castilla y León o del entorno del Sistema Ibérico Sur como Calamocha (890 m. Teruel) y Daroca (779 m. Zaragoza). Estas localidades, con mínimas absolutas de *-30,0 ºC* y *-22,4 ºC* respectivamente, han visto batidos sus récords de máxima absoluta del mes de enero en sus actuales observatorios, y hablamos en el caso de Daroca de una serie de casi 100 años de antigüedad.


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2016 às 18:14)

Anomalías generalizadas en máximas y mínimas de hasta 12 y 13 ºC con respecto al valor normal del período 1981-2010:

Máximas (nótense las zonas de nieblas en torno a las ciudades de Logroño y Zamora)






Mínimas:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

Día espléndido hoy en Menorca con valores de temperatura propios del mes de abril. Ahora mismo 16,5 ºC tras una mínima de 10 ºC. Por la Península día marcado por la abundante nubosidad y, un día más, las nieblas densas en amplias zonas propicias.






Fuente: MODIS

Por los Pirineos Aragoneses Centrooccidentales mucha nieve en zonas altas (unos 2 metros de nieve a altitudes de 2600-2700 metros) pero mucho peor estado en cotas medias y bajas de la Cordillera. Eso mismo lo podemos ver en estas fantásticas fotos de antesdeayer de la ascensión al Garmo Negro (3066 m), uno de los "tresmiles" de la zona de Panticosa (Huesca):

Asoma el Argualas (3044 m). Los árboles son pinos negros (_Pinus uncinata_), especialistas en la alta montaña, situándose en un piso altitudinal superior a los bosques de abetos (_Abies alba_) y pino silvestre (_Pinus sylvestris_)






Pequeños aludes






Detalle del Argualas











Cara sur del Garmo Negro (3066 m). Un "tresmil" relativamente fácil de ascender y con excelentes vistas






Mucha nieve






Fantásticas vistas hacia el Pirineo Aragonés Occidental y a la estación de esquí de Formigal





















Hacia el Pirineo Aragonés Central con los Baños de Panticosa y su lago semicongelado abajo:






Comachibosa-Viñamala (3299 m)






Macizo de las Tres Sorores con su pico más alto el Monte Perdido (3355 m)






Al fondo del todo el Macizo del Posets (3375 m en su pico más alto)






El siempre espléndido Midi y al fondo los picos del entorno del Circo de Lescún






Autor: *danielrojillo223 *Fuente y Reportaje completo: Balneario de Panticosa-Garmo Negro (3066 m), 24/1/2016 

Vista en verano de la cara sureste del Macizo por el que discurre la ascensión desde el Balneario de Panticosa






Fuente: http://www.aragonesqui.com/

Un saludo


----------



## Orion (26 Jan 2016 às 18:54)

Parece haver uma ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico Norte, atingindo o expoente máximo a norte do RU:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2016 às 23:41)

Bem, hoje os congeladores turcos trabalharam de maneira louca, minimas mais baixas deste inverno. 
Segundo consta, alguns locais foram aos -40ºC.






Gelo dentro dos carros, para mim é novo, incrivel.


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2016 às 01:44)

No Sábado a Noruega deverá ser afetada por uma depressão muito cavada:






O vento deverá ser severo:






A ondulação também será castigadora:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2016 às 14:29)

Hoje, mais do mesmo.

Ağrı bateu assim os -35,0ºC de ontem registados em Erzurum.
Nova minima  deste inverno em territorio turco. 






Agri:


----------



## F_R (28 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, hoje os congeladores turcos trabalharam de maneira louca, minimas mais baixas deste inverno.
> Segundo consta, alguns locais foram aos -40ºC.
> 
> 
> ...


esse senhor do ultimo video esta a preparar-se para o lançamento do dardo nos jogos de inverno


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2016 às 18:45)

*Storm Gertrude to bring the risk of disruption across northern Britain *

Met Office


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2016 às 19:04)

Atualizando a tempestade Tor, na Noruega. Vindkast = Rajadas de vento.







As ondas podem chegar aos 20 metros.

http://www.yr.no/artikkel/ekstremvaeret-tor-rammer-bade-ost--og-vestlandet-1.12773608


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2016 às 20:28)

Anomalía de temperatura en lo que llevamos de enero:


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2016 às 20:52)

Gertrude:


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2016 às 10:14)

F_R disse:


> esse senhor do ultimo video esta a preparar-se para o lançamento do dardo nos jogos de inverno



Verdade, é uma recordação, -40ºC é obra


----------



## RamalhoMR (29 Jan 2016 às 10:33)

Gertrude a fazer com que o Met Office tenha lançado aviso Vermelho para Orkney e Shetland:


_Storm force west to southwesterly winds are expected to develop across Shetland during Friday. Frequent gusts of 80-90 mph are expected, with gusts of around 100mph likely for a time this afternoon. Additionally, as a result of these winds, very large waves will develop and affect western coasts, during high tide.

Expect dangerous conditions including structural damage and debris, disruption to power supplies and widespread disruption to transport, and take action to secure loose items.

Chief Forecaster's assessment

A rapidly deepening area of low pressure is expected to track close to northern Scotland during Friday. There is now high confidence that Shetland will experience the strongest winds, with gusts quite widely above 90mph and perhaps over 100mph in places. The strongest winds will have peaked by late afternoon, though a yellow warning of wind and snow is valid for Friday night and into Saturday.


Entre outros alertas que também entraram em vigor devido a precipitação, vento e neve

Fonte: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/

_


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Jan 2016 às 16:01)

Espanha até em pleno inverno tem alguma convecção. Quando chega a Maio ou Junho não admira nada que aquilo comece a explodir.


----------



## Pek (30 Jan 2016 às 12:05)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Espanha até em pleno inverno tem alguma convecção. Quando chega a Maio ou Junho não admira nada que aquilo comece a explodir.



Y tanto  Más de 1000 rayos ayer en la provincia de Málaga y su entorno más cercano :






En Cabopino (Marbella) se recogieron ayer 103 mm, de los cuales 73 se recogieron en 1 hora y 17 mm en 10 minutos:






Fuente: @AEMET_SINOBAS

Hubo nevada con la tormenta eléctrica en las sierras del interior:

Sierra de las Nieves (Málaga)


Sierra Nevada (Granada)


Y una captura de ayer en Fuengirola (Málaga)






Fuente: @objtormentas


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2016 às 13:07)

Parece que está agradável em Tromso:






-0.1º no fim de Janeiro não está nada mau.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2016 às 13:21)

A tempestade Tor chegou ao fim na Noruega. Aparentemente foi registada uma rajada de 223 km/h.

Outros dados relevantes:


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2016 às 20:11)




----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2016 às 15:15)

Precioso candilazo tomado ayer al atardecer desde el entorno de La Ribera (extremo sur de Navarra). En primer plano las Bárdenas Reales, detrás el Valle del Ebro entre las nieblas y al fondo la Sierra del Moncayo nevada, ya en la provincia de Zaragoza.






Fuente: https://twitter.com/EBMFOTO


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2016 às 12:27)

Temperaturas hoy en Europa a las 07.00 horas. En muchos lugares coinciden con las mínimas, en amplias áreas de la zona más occidental (Portugal, España, Irlanda, Reino Unido y Francia) las temperaturas aún bajaron algo más :






Como vemos, frío recluido al interior norte escandinavo y zona rusa de Karelia-Kola. Temperaturas frescas en Europa Oriental y en bolsas de frío de zonas a cierta altitud de Europa Meridional, Occidental y Central (destacando por su extensión el Interior Ibérico y el entorno alpino). Temperaturas muy suaves en el resto.

Temperaturas ibéricas y su entorno a las 07:00 horas. En muchos lugares aún bajaron más.








Por España en particular sigue la clara anomalía cálida tanto en máximas como en mínimas:











Y también la sequía en la zona oriental ibérica. En concreto en la Comunidad Valenciana la precipitación acumulada en enero ha sido inferior a 5 l/m2 en el 70% de su territorio  :






Os dejo este artículo de Cazatormentas titulado: "_Un invierno en España que más parece primavera_"


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2016 às 12:42)

Y una última curiosidad, Menorca es, junto a algunos puntos de Asturias y las islas más occidentales del Archipiélago Canario, la única zona del territorio español en que el mes de febrero no es más cálido que el de enero. De hecho aquí en Menorca es típico que febrero sea el mes más frío del año y en el que llegan las grandes entradas frías. Veremos este año, aunque no tiene buena pinta...


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2016 às 15:18)

Inestabilidad Kelvin-Helmholtz en Sojuela (La Rioja) ayer:





















Fuente


----------



## hurricane (3 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

O Fevereiro de 2012 foi bem animado!!!

http://www.livescience.com/31153-keeping-europe-cold-snowy.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-continent-temperatures-plunge-MINUS-40C.html

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/we...ean-cold-wave-a-snowfall-during-february-2012

Infelizmente este ano, não lhe segue o caminho!


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2016 às 19:57)

hurricane disse:


> O Fevereiro de 2012 foi bem animado!!!
> 
> http://www.livescience.com/31153-keeping-europe-cold-snowy.html
> 
> ...



Y hace un año también:







Con espesores de nieve brutales en muchos lugares del tercio norte ibérico:

Fotos de febrero de 2015 y comparación con el mismo punto sin nieve:






















































Fuente y reportaje completo: http://foro.tiempo.com/dimensionand...a-cueta-y-torrestio-babia-leon-t146040.0.html

Este año ni parecido...


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2016 às 21:56)

Y no sólo fue en pueblos pequeños, esto ocurrió en febrero de 2015 en la Autopista A-67 en la zona de Aguilar de Campoo (Palencia) y Reinosa (Cantabria). Gran número de conductores atrapados con muchos de ellos ingleses que iban de vacaciones a la costa de Andalucía.


Me hace gracia el inglés atrapado con su coche en las nieve que comenta: "And they say there is bad weather in England... This is bad" 

Imágenes de la BBC:
















Y todo esto con temperaturas de -15 °C...

Fuente: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-31146535

Y un vídeo de la tormenta de nieve en las ciudad de Reinosa.Se oyen algunos truenos:


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2016 às 17:05)

> With *152% of average rainfall,* it was provisionally the fourth wettest *January* in the UK series from 1910. Most of eastern Scotland and parts of north-east England had two to four times the normal rainfall, and for eastern Scotland it was the second wettest calendar month in the series, with December 2015 having been the wettest.



http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/summaries



> With *191% of average rainfall*, it was provisionally the wettest *December,* and calendar month, in the UK series. Rainfall reached 2 to 4 times the average in the west and north, and the severe flooding was exacerbated by saturated ground conditions following very wet weather in November in these areas. Fortunately rainfall totals were close to average over much of central and southern England.



http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/summaries/2015/december



> Much of south-west Scotland together with upland parts of north-west England and north Wales had more than 200% of the average rainfall, and it was wet too across Northern Ireland. However rainfall totals elsewhere were nearer normal. The UK overall had *145% of average rainfall*.



(Novembro) http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/summaries/2015/november



> It was a notably dry month in the west and north with less than a third of average rainfall in a few locations. The UK overall received *57% of average rainfall* and it was the *driest October* since 2007.



http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/summaries/2015/october



> It was a very dry month in western Scotland and north-west England, with less than a third of the normal rainfall in many locations, but rainfall was near or slightly above average in parts of south-east England.



(Setembro) http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/summaries/2015/september


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Fev 2016 às 21:58)

Entretanto em Londres anda tudo pelos ares. Consequências dos ventos fortíssimos da tempestade Imogen: 





































Fonte: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2016-02-09-E-tudo-o-vento-levou.-em-Londres


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

*Vento derrota ciclistas durante prova*

*



*
Um vídeo publicado no YouTube mostra os momentos em que a intensidade do vento foi tão forte que acabou por derrotar os ciclistas que competiam na "Volta à Marina", em Benidorm, Espanha. 

Nas imagens gravadas a 7 de fevereiro e divulgadas no canal "ciclismolevante" é possível ver os ciclistas a debaterem-se com o forte vento - que terá atingido rajadas com mais de 100 km/hora - e a desequilibrarem-se durante uma subida com vento de frente (a partir dos 4 minutos).


Alguns dos atletas caíram da bicicleta, outros optaram por mudar de direção ou simplesmente pegar na bicicleta, para evitar danos maiores. Até os agentes da polícia que acompanhavam a prova de mota tiveram dificuldades em manter o equilíbrio.
A etapa foi cancelada.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/MundoInsolito/Interior.aspx?content_id=5023287


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2016 às 20:30)

Pek disse:


> Y hace un año también:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es normal?


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2016 às 18:36)

> Barcelona ha batido este jueves el periodo más prolongado *sin precipitaciones* (o con menos de un litro diario) desde 1913, año en el que se iniciaron los registros sistemáticos en el *Observatorio Fabra*, situado en la falda de Tibidabo, como ya adelantó este diario el domingo pasado. La anterior marca, de 85 días* sin llover*, fue en 1928. Este jueves *se cumplen 86 días* y todo parece indicar que seguirán unos días más secos, según el Servei Meteorològic de Catalunya.



http://www.elperiodico.com/es/notic...a-este-jueves-record-dias-sin-lluvias-4848945



> Castellón ha igualado el récord histórico de 1916 de días seguidos sin precipitaciones. La madrugada del domingo los pluviómetros registraron 0,4 l/m2 en Castellón, por lo que el registro se ha quedado en 96 días sin lluvia apreciable, igualando al del verano de 1916, según explicó José Ángel Núñez, jefe de Climatología de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología en Valencia. La capital de la Plana llevaba sufriendo la falta de lluvias desde el pasado día 3 de noviembre del 2015. Núñez recordó que hasta ahora el récord se registró en el verano de 1916, con 96 días consecutivos sin precipitaciones destacables entre el 4 de junio y el 7 de septiembre. Unas precipitaciones que si bien sirven para romper la estadística, siguen siendo de poca cuantía para las necesidades de la provincia.



http://www.elperiodicomediterraneo.com/noticias/castellon/record-dias-sin-lluvia_975830.html


----------



## hurricane (14 Fev 2016 às 19:06)

O fim de semana em Bruxelas foi literalmente uma depressão. Instalou-se uma chuva miúda que fez estabilizar a temperatura nos 1/2ºC o tempo todo minando por completo queda de neve que esteve sempre prevista. Por agora parece que ela pode vir oficialmente esta noite. Mas já não acredito muito.


----------



## hurricane (15 Fev 2016 às 08:49)

Deixei de acreditar nos modelos no que toca a prever neve. Todos falharam redondamente porque nem um floco caiu durante a noite quando se previa pelo menos 5 cm de neve. No meio disto tudo, o único a acertar foi a aplicação do AccuWeather que nunca previu realmente neve. Que autêntica desilusão. Quanto à queda de neve, penso que este Inverno fica-se por aqui. Para o ano há mais. Neste momento 1ºC e sol radiante


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Fev 2016 às 22:47)

É impressionante a reviravolta de temperaturas pela europa. Há umas semanas atrás estava imenso frio no sudeste da Europa e demasiado calor para a época no oeste e sudoeste. Neste momento acontece o contrário.
Temperaturas máximas bem altas na Turquia e Grécia, hoje:
28.2 °C Heraklion Airport (Grécia)
27.8 °C Souda (Airport) (Grécia)
26.7 °C Lamia (Grécia)
26.6 °C Akhisar (Turquia)
26.4 °C Golcuk/Dumlupinar (Turquia).

Média e anomalia de temperaturas para esta semana, segundo o GFS:


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Fev 2016 às 01:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> É impressionante a reviravolta de temperaturas pela europa. Há umas semanas atrás estava imenso frio no sudeste da Europa e demasiado calor para a época no oeste e sudoeste. Neste momento acontece o contrário.
> Temperaturas máximas bem altas na Turquia e Grécia, hoje:
> 28.2 °C Heraklion Airport (Grécia)
> 27.8 °C Souda (Airport) (Grécia)
> ...


Já tivemos a nossa dose, eles também merecem!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2016 às 02:25)

Parece que a capital da Macedónia,  Skopje,  registou ontem uma máxima histórica(24,6 graus ),  batendo o valor absoluto do presente mês  que era 24,2 graus .
Valores inacreditáveis, pois a media da t. Max deste mes ronda os 8 graus...


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2016 às 16:37)

Tras unos días desconectado del foro por no haber tenido conexión de internet vuelvo a reincorporarme. Estos días pasados han destacado en la Península por grandes temporales, vientos muy fuertes, oleaje espectacular, fuertes precipitaciones, inundaciones, crecidas de ríos, etc, ,tomando ahora protagonismo la nieve:

Nevadas por efecto "lago" (_lake-effect snow_) en el tercio norte peninsular:







Imagen de hoy. Zonas más intensamente nevadas destacadas en azul:






Fuente: MODIS

Fueron habituales las tormentas de nieve. Rayos caídos en la zona:






Algunas webcams e imágenes:

Maraña (León):
















Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/Cabañas-Patagónicas-829934343741845/

Llánaves de la Reina (León)






Fuente De (Cantabria):











Por Baleares también ha nevado  en la Serra de Tramuntana (Mallorca), con rachas de viento muy fuertes y oleaje intenso






Curiosidad: Efecto de la isla de calor urbana y el atemperamiento marítimo en las temperaturas de Valencia esta mañana:






Atención a las temperaturas esta noche por la Cordillera Cantábrica:






Y por otras zonas:


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2016 às 23:49)

Efectivamente temperaturas muy bajas a estas horas en algunos pueblos de la Cordillera Cantábrica:

Vidrieros (1350 m, Palencia):........................ -15,9 °C
Llánaves de la Reina (1450 m, León):...........-14,3 °C

A ver hasta dónde bajan, aunque en pocas horas llegará la nubosidad...


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2016 às 00:58)

Pek disse:


> Efectivamente temperaturas muy bajas a estas horas en algunos pueblos de la Cordillera Cantábrica:
> 
> Vidrieros (1350 m, Palencia):........................ -15,9 °C
> Llánaves de la Reina (1450 m, León):...........-14,3 °C
> ...



Actualizo antes de ir a dormir. Temperatura a las 00:40 (hora de Portugal Continental y Madeira):

Vidrieros (1350 m, Palencia):........................ -17,7 °C
Llánaves de la Reina (1450 m, León):...........-16,5 °C

Noche gélida por aquella zona


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2016 às 17:01)

Algunas mínimas destacadas en estaciones fuera de la alta y media montaña (< 1500 metros de altitud) :

- Pineda de la Sierra (1160 m, Burgos):...................... -19,9 ºC
- Vidrieros (1350 m, Palencia):.................................. <-18,5 °C *
- San Salvador de Cantamuda (1095 m, Palencia):.. -17,9 ºC
- Triollo (1295 m, Palencia):........................................ -17,2 ºC
- Polvoredo (1200 m, León):....................................... -16,8 ºC
- Santa María de Redondo (1200 m, Palencia):........ -16,8 ºC
- Riocavado de la Sierra (1181 m, Burgos):............... -16,7 ºC
- Llánaves de la Reina (1450 m, León):..................... -16,7 ºC
- Iturrieta (*987 m*, Álava):........................................... -15,9 ºC
- Remendía (1047 m, Navarra):................................. -15,4 ºC
- Abadía de Lebanza (1260 m, Palencia):.................. -15,3 ºC

*: Temperatura real inferior a los -18,5 ºC y probablemente a los -20ºC. Los sensores de la red SAIH dejan de registrar los valores por debajo de los -20 ºC y por tanto no podemos saber su valor real. Ayer desde las 04.19 hasta las 07:49 el registro de temperaturas del pluviómetro de Vidrieros refleja los -20 ºC. A ello le aplicamos la desviación comprobada en el caso de esta estación con termómetros y sondas fiables de 1,5 ºC. Tabla completa: http://www.saihduero.es/charts/values.php?var=PL102_EATE01&ini=11-02-2016 17:19&fin=17-02-2016 17:19

Fuentes: SAIH Duero, Agencia Vasca de Meteorología, Gobierno de Navarra

Aunque no se llegó a los -15 ºC en Duruelo de la Sierra con -14,3 ºC estaban así:


Lo que le ha valido para estar en el top europeo del frío de la red Netatmo:


Los colores de Meteociel también lo dejan claro:







Y os dejo con una imagen con nieve en el llano a escasa altitud como ésta desde el tren en Araia (Álava), a tan sólo 585 metros:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/Pamplonameteo

Y éstas del Valle del Huerna en Asturias:





















Fuente: https://twitter.com/javioru

Un saludo


----------



## Nickname (17 Fev 2016 às 18:48)

Ontem aqueceu bem no eixo Grécia-Albânia-Montenegro, os três países passaram os 27ºC.













http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynext?state=Eur&rank=100&ano=2016&mes=02&day=17&hora=00&Enviar=Ver


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2016 às 20:09)

No sé cómo habrán conseguido el dato (puesto que la web del SAIH Duero no lo muestra), pero en el espacio de El Tiempo de Televisión Española, ofrecen el valor de *-22 °C* para Vidrieros (Palencia)


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Fev 2016 às 21:04)

Pek disse:


> No sé cómo habrán conseguido el dato (puesto que la web del SAIH Duero no lo muestra), pero en el espacio de El Tiempo de Televisión Española, ofrecen el valor de *-22 °C* para Vidrieros (Palencia)



Eso si es frio


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2016 às 15:16)

Algunas imágenes de estos días:

Fuente completamente congelada en Utiel (Valencia)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoCaudete 

Cercedilla (Madrid)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/AytoCercedilla

Geras de Gordón (León)











Fuente: https://twitter.com/megara89


Nubes agujero sobre Valencia de Alcántara (Cáceres)






Autora: María Dolores Camello. Fuente: https://twitter.com/RetusPetrus

Ávila






Fuente: https://twitter.com/QGarciaTejerizo


Lluvia engelante en Papucín (A Coruña)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoGalicia


----------



## Pek (18 Fev 2016 às 18:16)

Lluvia engelante (Chuva com congelação) en Villena (Alicante) hoy:


----------



## Pek (19 Fev 2016 às 10:41)

Estos son los lugares en que finalmente se registraron ayer nevadas:






Poca cantidad, eso sí


----------



## Pek (19 Fev 2016 às 16:36)

Algunas mínimas destacadas en estaciones fuera de la alta y media montaña (< 1500 metros de altitud). No tan bajas como las de anteayer:

- Vidrieros (1350 m, Palencia):....................................... -15,3 °C
- Triollo (1295 m, Palencia):........................................... -15,0 ºC
- Llánaves de la Reina (1450 m, León):......................... -15,0 ºC
- San Salvador de Cantamuda (1095 m, Palencia):..... -14,1 ºC
- Polvoredo (1200 m, León):.......................................... -14,1 ºC
- Pineda de la Sierra (1160 m, Burgos):........................ -13,9 ºC
- Boca de Huérgano (1010 m, León):............................ -13,8 ºC

Fuente: SAIH Duero


----------



## Pek (19 Fev 2016 às 20:45)

Desde Menorca estoy viendo con _saudade _las fotos de estos días de mi querida Sierra del Guadarrama (provincias de Madrid y Segovia) con sus pinares de _Pinus sylvestris_ completamente nevados. Ha costado verla así este año (cuando estuve allí en Navidades no estaba en un estado ni parecido), pero por fin luce sus mejores galas:

Navacerrada






Fuente: https://twitter.com/adriadp


























Fuente: https://twitter.com/FdezCanadas






Fuente: https://twitter.com/AytoCercedilla











Fuente: https://twitter.com/ismacercedilla

Navafría, muy cerquita de mi pueblo Gargantilla del Lozoya
















Fuente: https://twitter.com/navafriaesqui

Cotos





















Fuente: https://twitter.com/VentaMarcelino

Experimentando con el agua y el frío en el entorno de la Laguna de Peñalara






Fuente: https://twitter.com/kaikuland


Fondo del Valle del Lozoya en Rascafría, localidad muy próxima a mi pueblo. Cascadas del Purgatorio a -7 ºC:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/elsenormunoz


Puente del Perdón:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/carloshernaez


Y para finalizar, unos aviones desde el entorno de Barajas con la Cuerda Larga al fondo:











Fuente: https://twitter.com/internauta2009


Cuántos días de mi vida habré pasado en todos esos sitios!! Qué nostalgia!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Fev 2016 às 20:54)

Pek disse:


> Desde Menorca estoy viendo con _saudade _las fotos de estos días de mi querida Sierra del Guadarrama (provincias de Madrid y Segovia) con sus pinares de _Pinus sylvestris_ completamente nevados. Ha costado verla así este año (cuando estuve allí en Navidades no estaba en un estado ni parecido), pero por fin luce sus mejores galas:
> 
> Navacerrada
> 
> ...


Wow!!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

@Pek  obrigado pela partilha constante de imagens/dados brutais!  
Este canto da Europa (Portugal e Espanha) é de facto belo!


----------



## Pek (20 Fev 2016 às 14:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Pek  obrigado pela partilha constante de imagens/dados brutais!
> Este canto da Europa (Portugal e Espanha) é de facto belo!



Sí que lo es!! Iberia, un continente en miniatura. Tenemos de todo!!
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2016 às 13:38)

Cobertura de nieve en Europa día 20:






Polvo en suspensión:






Consecuencias: Lluvia de barro en Esparraguera (Barcelona):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/ektwp89


Rissagas en Menorca:


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 14:26)

Pek disse:


> Cobertura de nieve en Europa día 20:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha nevado en Albacete?


----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2016 às 15:10)

Topê disse:


> Ha nevado en Albacete?



En la provincia sí, tras un invierno catastrófico, pero en la capital no. Este episodio no ha sido muy bueno para aquella zona.

Imagen de El Bonillo (1000 m) el pasado día 18:







Fuente: https://twitter.com/masquealba







Zona sur de la provincia desde el aire:


Campos de Hernán Perea el pasado día 20. Es una zona de enorme extensión de la provincia de Jaén junto a los límites provinciales de Albacete y Granada extremadamente fría:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/germansantomera


----------



## Topê (22 Fev 2016 às 20:41)

Pek disse:


> En la provincia sí, tras un invierno catastrófico, pero en la capital no. Este episodio no ha sido muy bueno para aquella zona.
> 
> Imagen de El Bonillo (1000 m) el pasado día 18:
> 
> ...



Muy bueno.
Há muitos lugares frios e gélidos escondidos na vizinha Espanha, por vezes onde menos se espera na parte leste e sudoeste da penisula Andaluzia, Castilha-La-mancha,Murcia,Aragão devem ter spots muito bons, aqui no eixo galaico-português é que é bem mais dificil.
Na meseta Norte deve ter nevado bem.


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2016 às 23:49)

Céu em tons baços/amarelados causados por poeira sahariana.


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2016 às 16:08)

Polvo sahariano sobre Baleares hoy:






Fuente MODIS

La nieve caída con polvo sahariano "pinta" las pistas de la estación de esquí de Masella (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Gerona)


----------



## Pek (23 Fev 2016 às 16:10)

Próximas nevadas previstas en Europa:


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2016 às 18:47)

Pek disse:


> Próximas nevadas previstas en Europa:



É uma previsão muito pobre porque na Bélgica não há previsão nenhuma de neve nas terras mais baixas.


----------



## Pek (24 Fev 2016 às 09:42)

Pirineos desde un avión ayer por la tarde:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/xpose24


----------



## Pek (25 Fev 2016 às 19:55)

Mucha atención en las próximas fechas a las nevadas previstas por el WRF-NMM en muchas zonas ibéricas, con especial incidencia en el eje cántabro-pirenaico:






Se trata sin duda de la gran nevada de la temporada hasta la fecha.

Especial mención a lo previsto para la zona nororiental de Burgos, meridional del País Vasco y Occidental de Navarra, con nevadas realmente grandes en sierras modestas de los Montes Vascos, pudiendo superarse los 150 cm caídos:






Seguiremos atentos la situación


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2016 às 01:00)

Cobertura de nieve en Europa el día 23. Estado previo a las nevadas previstas para los próximos días:






A ver cómo evoluciona en próximas fechas.

Por otra parte en la nueva actualización de la previsión del WRF-NMM para las próximas 72 horas aumenta el espesor de las nevadas en zonas como la Cantábrica, con localidades conocidas en este foro como Maraña que recibirá prácticamente 120 cm de nieve nueva, superándose los 150 cm en puntos de los Picos de Europa: 






Situación muy interesante, sin duda


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2016 às 21:40)

Nieva con fuerza en la ciudad de Segovia






Para seguirlo: http://www.rtvcyl.es/WebCams.aspx?cam=segovia

Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila). Temperatura claramente negativa (-3,0 ºC) y sumando centímetros






Nube rodillo (_Roll Cloud_) en Bakio (Vizcaya) esta tarde:






Autor: Aitor Arroyo. Fuente: https://twitter.com/onintzesalazar

Navacerrada (Madrid) ahora mismo


Por la zona del Hospital de Benasque (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca), de momento hoy han tenido un día bastante tranquilo, a la espera de que lo está llegando...






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/llanosdelhospital


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2016 às 08:57)

Condiciones actuales en Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria). Bienvenidos al Gran Norte 



Por algo rodaron allí Doctor Zhivago (_Doutor Jivago_)...


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2016 às 10:40)

Mi pueblo, Gargantilla del Lozoya (Madrid). Unos 10 cm o poco más (quizás 15 en las zonas más favorables) caídos con mucho viento como puede apreciarse en los tejados.























De momento poca cosa, pero el episodio no ha acabado...


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2016 às 11:13)

Alguna más de la zona de mi pueblo (Valle del Lozoya y entorno inmediato, Madrid)
















Las vacas de un amigo. Raza Parda de Montaña, muy acostumbrada al frío y la nieve.


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2016 às 11:36)

Y alguna más de otros pueblos cercanos, en este caso Somosierra (a 300 metros más de altitud que mi pueblo). Muchísima ventisca por allí:


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2016 às 11:51)

Alcañiz (Teruel), a tan sólo 381 m de altitud y así están:


Carretera de la zona:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/KalandaCalanda

San Just (Teruel) 






Fuente: https://twitter.com/Soniape3016

En Virgen de la Vega (Teruel) la perra se alegra por la nevada tras un invierno nefasto


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2016 às 00:12)

Tremenda la nevada que está cayendo en muchas zonas de España  Y también tremendas las ventiscas.Y ahora empieza la segunda ronda! 

Dejo una pequeña muestra sólo de la provincia de Teruel:





























Fuentes: https://twitter.com/Paulejas, https://twitter.com/MeteoLoscos  y https://twitter.com/el_Drakis

Del entorno de mi pueblo de Madrid:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/PNGuadarrama

Y representando a las zonas de montaña estas imágenes de La Renclusa (Huesca) en webcam y cámara de fotos:
















Fuente: https://twitter.com/albertoakerman

Como resumen de las diversas capitales de provincia que han registrado nevadas con acumulación en el episodio (Segovia, Teruel, Huesca, Cuenca, Ávila, Soria, Burgos, Pamplona, Vitoria...) dejo unas imágenes de la primera de ellas, donde ahora mismo vuelve a nevar para añadir más centímetros a los 13-15 caídos ayer y esta madrugada en el centro de la ciudad:
















Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosegovia

Y ésta que me ha mandado un amigo por whatsapp:





Segovia siempre bella, pero con nieve aún más.

Mañana más, mucho más. Un saludo y buenas noches


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2016 às 14:06)

Me acaban de pasar por whatsapp estas fotos del Valle de mi pueblo (Gargantilla del Lozoya, Madrid). Hablamos de unos 30-35 cm en los pueblos más bajos y 50-55 cm en los más altos, con ventisqueros de hasta 130 cm. En zonas de montaña mucho más. Hablamos probablemente de la mayor nevada en la zona desde noviembre de 2008:











Mi amiga con un muro de nieve 






Por cierto, por la ciudad de Segovia la nueva nevada de esta noche ha hecho que actualmente acumulen unos 25 cm en sus calles y parques.

Buen episodio

Edito 1: Alguna más de aquella zona:

42 cm y seguía nevando






Fuente: https://twitter.com/CarlosdeHita






Fuente: https://twitter.com/jcsantolayam

Segovia:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosegovia

Edito 2: Imágenes de áreas de montaña del entorno del Valle del Lozoya. Según informaciones ya hay entre 1 y 1,6 metros de nieve a 1800 m según zonas:
















Fuente: https://twitter.com/PNGuadarrama


En cuanto a noticias menos agradables, y más allá de carreteras cortadas, pueblos incomunicados, puertos de montaña cerrados, servicios de transporte suspendidos y cortes en las líneas eléctricas y telefónicas, tenemos que hablar de diversas personas desaparecidas en un área del interior de la provincia de Castellón (Comunidad Valenciana) donde ayer cayeron entre 50 y 60 cm de nieve nueva.

Más de la provincia de Teruel :
















Consecuencia de la ventisca en zonas de llanura a baja altitud:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/TeruelMeteo

Por cierto, también nevó en capitales de provincia tan meridionales como Granada, aunque fue poca cosa y dejó una capa muy fina en zonas favorables:






Fuente: http://www.granadahoy.com


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2016 às 23:59)

Espanha têm muito melhores condições para grandes nevadas do que Portugal, ficam quase sempre com a melhor parte!

Fantásticas fotos Pek!


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Fev 2016 às 16:27)

Assim está bem...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Fev 2016 às 18:49)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  1m1 minute ago
Meanwhile in Murmansk





0 retweets5 likes


----------



## Orion (29 Fev 2016 às 23:53)

*Five people dead as storms batter Italy *

http://www.thelocal.it/20160229/five-people-dead-as-storms-batter-italy


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2016 às 13:33)

MSantos disse:


> Espanha têm muito melhores condições para grandes nevadas do que Portugal, ficam quase sempre com a melhor parte!
> 
> Fantásticas fotos Pek!



Muchas gracias, MSantos!! 

Algunas imágenes más de la zona del Sistema Central del entorno de mi pueblo. En el lado de Segovia:






Fuente:https://twitter.com/lugaresdenieve

Embalse del Pontón completamente helado hoy. Imagen de hace exactamente 20 minutos:






El espectacular Palacio de la Granja de San Ildefonso:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosegovia

Otra de la Granja de San Ildefonso el día 28:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/jcsantolayam


En el lado de Madrid:
















Fuente: https://twitter.com/ventamarcelino

1,15 metros de nieve en el lado de Madrid:






Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/comunidad-de...-de-2016-t147069.0.html;msg3449392#msg3449392


----------



## Topê (1 Mar 2016 às 13:47)

Pek disse:


> Muchas gracias, MSantos!!
> 
> Algunas imágenes más de la zona del Sistema Central del entorno de mi pueblo. En el lado de Segovia:
> 
> ...



Impressionante... Inverno a sério.


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2016 às 14:13)

Más imágenes y vídeos interesantes:

Apertura del acceso a la localidad de Castell de Cabres (Castellón, Comunidad Valenciana):



Temporal en El Pobo (Teruel)


Godos (Teruel)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/IBAZTAN

Al final menos nieve de la esperada en la zona occidental cantábrica, pero con todo hay imágenes impresionantes. Fruto de las ventiscas en Santa María del Puerto de Somiedo (Asturias)
















Autor: Llerenes. Fuente: http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t181p100-febrero-2016#8444

Un alud capturado en esta imagen de Fuente De (Cantabria) 






Fuente: https://twitter.com/maccaso

Vigilancia de Tresviso (Cantabria) desde el helicóptero para garantizar que sus habitantes se encuentran perfectamente durante los días que el pueblo se encuentre incomunicado por tierra:






Más información: http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/occi...ro-duro-invierno-tresviso-20160229174454.html

Acceso a Alto Campoo (Cantabria):











Fuente: Facebook Tres Mares Refugio

Estas imágenes no ofrecen grandes espesores de nieve, pero tienen interés por su localización, Azuaga (Badajoz):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/madorobla

Villanueva del Rosario (Málaga)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/objtormentas

Cabra (Córdoba)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/lucena_meteo

Por otra parte, el otro día os contaba que había 3 excursionistas desaparecidos en Castellón en una zona que presentaba una gran nevada y muy azotada por el temporal y las ventiscas. Lamentablemente 2 han sido encontrados muertos. Descansen en paz. En la zona de Jaén también hay un excursionista desaparecido.

Más información. http://www.diariocordoba.com/notici...erdidas-pleno-temporal-castellon_1022038.html

Por último resaltar hoy las fuertes rachas de viento en diversas zonas peninsulares, destacando las rachas de 145 km/h en Portbou (Gerona)

Saludos


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2016 às 15:41)

*Europe Poised for Chilly March After Winter That Never Was*

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...-chilly-march-following-winter-that-never-was


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 18:36)

E o Mediterrâneo ocidental, terá consequências?

De acordo com a NASA, sim. O co-autor do estudo, Kevin Anchukaitis, explica que "se uma região estiver a sofrer as consequências da seca, é provável que essas condições existam também em toda a bacia do Mediterrâneo". 

A equipa de cientistas ainda descobriu que quando a zona do norte do Mediterrâneo - Grécia, Itália, e as costas de França e Espanha - tendiam a ser secas, o nordeste africano - Corno de África - estava seco e vice-versa. Estas relações leste-oeste e norte-sul ajudaram a equipa a compreender que o oceano ou as condições atmosféricas podem provocar os períodos de seca ou de chuva.

"O Mediterrâneo é apontado, por unanimidade, como uma das áreas que vai secar no futuro", alertou Yochanan Kushnir, um cientista do clima do Observatório da Terra Lamont Doherty, que não esteve envolvido na investigação. "Este estudo mostra que o comportamento durante este período recente da seca é diferente do que vemos no resto do registo", comentou. http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...0-anos--pode-ser-efeito-do-aquecimento-global


----------



## Pek (3 Mar 2016 às 17:04)

Cobertura nivosa el pasado dia 1 de marzo:






Os acordáis del polvo sahariano que precipitó hace una semana? Mirad el rastro que dejó en los Pirineos Aragoneses comprobado ayer en un estudio sobre la estabilidad del manto nivoso y las avalanchas. Y toda la nieve que cayó después...:











Fuente: https://twitter.com/eltiempo_atv


----------



## Pek (4 Mar 2016 às 10:21)

En los próximos días se esperan nuevas nevadas potentes en la Cordillera Cantábrica, Pirineos y Alpes. AEMET habla de 1 metro de nieve nueva en la Cordillera Cantábrica:






Antes de estas nevadas un repaso a lo ocurrido en el último episodio en el territorio de la Cordillera Cantábrica correspondiente a la provincia de León. Nevada considerable pero en general muy venteada con, en ocasiones, más nieve en los valles que en las laderas de las montañas azotadas por el viento:

Torrestío































Maraña:

Imagen de la webcam de Maraña del día 26 de febrero (poco después de comenzar el temporal) y del día 29 por la mañana:






Día 1 de marzo:











Casares de Arbás:






Autor del reportaje: *Leónnieve*. Fuente y reportaje completo


Por los Pirineos Occidentales en la zona de Larra-Belagua (Pirineos Navarros, Navarra) se encuentran así antes de las próximas nevadas previstas:

Refugio de Belagua (1428 m). Muy venteado






Área de Camalonga (1560 m), donde se registraron mínimas notablemente bajas los días 17 y 19 de febrero:

*17-02-2016:  -26,46ºC*
19-02-2016:  -25,16ºC














































Autor: *Ukerdi*. Fuente y reportaje completo. Más información sobre las mínimas de Camalonga aquí

A ver lo que da de sí el próximo episodio de nevadas en estas zonas. Un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## Pek (5 Mar 2016 às 13:46)

Maraña a lo suyo...






Posada de Valdeón (900 m) también:


----------



## Pek (6 Mar 2016 às 10:36)

Seguir las nevadas en la localidad de Maraña es una auténtica delicia. Ayer:






Y hoy:






Fuente: http://cabanaspatagonicas.blogspot.com.es
Webcam: https://www.dropbox.com/s/wa4rtwjingushgx/CabañasPatagónicas.jpg

Ya llevan 1 metro de nieve y lo que queda por caer... Imágenes de esta mañana en esta localidad leonesa:











Fuente: Facebook "Caro Alonso Ruperez"

Posada de Valdeón (900 m) ahora mismo:






Fuente: http://www.valdeon.org/webcam/devisionnetwok.jpg


----------



## MeteoFan™ (6 Mar 2016 às 15:32)

Espanha, tem áreas Montanhosas fantásticas, então o Sistema Central, Sierra de Gata, etc, é uma delícia nesta altura com neve.

Muito o ver obrigado por estas fotos fantásticas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2016 às 22:39)

É off topic, mas uma tempestade solar forte está a gerar auroras boreais lindíssimas na Escócia, Inglaterra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2016 às 22:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É off topic, mas uma tempestade solar forte está a gerar auroras boreais lindíssimas na Escócia, Inglaterra.


*Tom Banks* ‏@banks_photo  2m2 minutes ago
Aurora over Redcar and Saltburn this evening. @aurorawatchuk @CanonUKandIE #*AuroraBorealis* #NorthEastEngland















0 retweets2 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2016 às 22:48)

*Nick Harvey* ‏@mrnickharvey  6m6 minutes ago
Lovely #aurora over #Crowborough #EastSussex tonight! #*auroraborealis* #northernlights #canoneos1dxmarkii





2 retweets8 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2016 às 22:48)

[URL='https://twitter.com/ritawilsonphoto']*Rita Wilson* ‏@ritawilsonphoto  8m8 minutes ago
#*AuroraBorealis* from Doe Castle, Co. Donegal tonight. @DiscoverDonegal @GoToIrelandUS @barrabest @Failte_Ireland





0 retweets1 like
   [/URL]


----------



## Paelagius (6 Mar 2016 às 23:48)

Paelagius disse:


> A depressão que aproximou-se, acompanhada de ar frio, não consegue progredir para Leste por causa do anticiclone russo. Por isso, e segundo alguns modelos, até por volta do dia 10 de Março, vamos lidar com mudanças constantes e repentinas nas condições meteorológicas. Depois, então, quando o AA puder estender-se, poderá transportar calor.



A ampla área que instalou-se sobre grande parte do continente europeu, invadindo também o Norte de África, irá determinar as condições do tempo para os próximos 4 ou 5 dias. Na verdade, sendo em parte bloqueada a leste pelo sistema de alta pressões oriundo da Rússia, e continuamente alimentada a oeste por novas frentes frias vindas do Atlântico Norte, é de esperar que permaneça bastante ativa ajudando a trazer tempo instável para diversos países europeus. As temperaturas permanecem associadas a características de inverno por causa da massa de ar frio que move-se dentro desta zona.

Em relação ao próximo fim-de-semana, o Anticiclone dos Açores (AA) vai avançar do Atlântico para a Europa, fixando-se sobre o continente, onde o tempo estável será na maioria também acompanhado por um aumento da temperatura. Contudo, importa salvaguardar, perante tais condições animadoras, que uma bolsa de ar frio e instável vai incidir sobre os países do centro-leste da Europa, onde haverá nuvens e possivelmente precipitação. No entanto, dada a extrema incerteza associada a esta evolução para uma semana, o cenário final ainda permanece por delinear, especialmente no que respeita à área na expansão do AA, a partir da qual, em seguida, dependem as trajetórias das massas de ar frio e instável do leste europeu no sentido do centro da Europa.


----------



## Pek (7 Mar 2016 às 09:07)

Y sigue nevando...


Maraña (1200 m)







Posada de Valdeón (900 m)






León ciudad:











Fuente: https://twitter.com/javioru

También ha nevado o está nevando en otras ciudades capitales de provincia como Burgos, Segovia, Pamplona, Soria, Ávila, Cuenca...

Soria, aunque tampoco gran cosa...:






Autor: Soriano02 Fuente






Fuente: twitter.com/Infalaraampa


----------



## Pek (7 Mar 2016 às 17:58)

Sigue subiendo por momentos el espesor de la nieve en Maraña:

8 de la mañana:






2 de la tarde:






Imagen de esta mañana en Maraña:






Fuente: Facebook Cabañas Patagónicas

Y también de esta mañana un vídeo de la zona de La Majadina, también en Maraña:


Leitariegos pueblo (Asturias):


























Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/leitariegos

Y sigue nevando...


----------



## Pek (7 Mar 2016 às 18:19)

Mucho menos espectaculares pero resaltables las nevadas en capitales de provincia como Cuenca:






Autor: Víctor Valero. Fuente: https://twitter.com/tiempobrasero

O, ésta más rara y sobre todo este invierno, Ciudad Real:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/anferca90

Al margen, como ya he comentado antes, ha nevado en León, Burgos, Soria, Segovia, Ávila, Teruel, Pamplona... aunque pocas cantidades en todas ellas. Y copos sueltos en alguna capital más.

También muy bonitas estas lenticulares en Manilva (Málaga) de hoy






Autor: Manu Becerra. Fuente: https://twitter.com/tiempobrasero


----------



## ogalo (7 Mar 2016 às 19:07)

Muito bom Pek ,continua que esta tudo muito lindo ....


----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2016 às 01:04)

Zona deportiva de Maraña hoy. ¿Echamos un partido? :






Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=102139#p102139

1,20 metros de nieve medidos en zona abierta fuera de ventisqueros y acumulaciones artificiales.


Mismo lugar a finales de primavera:






Fuente: Google Street View

Se ven muros, vallas y bancos que actualmente están completamente sepultados por la nieve

Y sigue nevando...


----------



## MeteoFan™ (8 Mar 2016 às 01:24)

Maravilhoso, Pek.

Montanhas e neve, para mim é a combinação perfeita!


----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2016 às 08:57)

Según informaciones del forero Leónnieve, que estuvo ayer por la mañana en Maraña tomando medidas del espesor de la capa de nieve, en esta localidad había en zonas de campo abierto alejadas de acumulaciones artificiales:

- 120-130 cm sobre terrenos cubiertos de hierba
- 110-120 cm sobre la pista del polideportivo

Y ha seguido nevando. Comparativa ayer-hoy:






Autor: Leónnieve. Fuente

Según comentan fácilmente habrán caído como mínimo 15 cm nuevos desde la visita de ayer por la mañana, lo cual nos estaría acercando a los 150 cm actualmente.
Y parece que aún quedan 3 días de nevada... Va a ser un episodio tremendo 

Edito para añadir captura de la webcam de Posada de Valdeón (900 m) que, tras abrirse un poco el cielo, deja ver parte de su fantástico entorno:







Lejos de la Cordillera Cantábrica añado una bonita webcam de una zona de la que hasta ahora no he ofrecido apenas imágenes, en el Sistema Ibérico Norte (Comunidad Autónoma de La Rioja):











Y dejo también el mapa de AEMET con las nevadas registradas ayer, donde se ve que afectó a un buen número de capitales de provincia:


----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2016 às 17:15)

Vídeo grabado a 900-1000 m en la comarca de la Costa Tropical Granadina a escasos 11 km del Mar Mediterráneo y de la ciudad de Almuñécar.


----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2016 às 22:14)

Estas fotos están tomadas hoy a una altitud similar a Maraña (aproximadamente 1200 metros), pero en el extremo oriental de la Cordillera Cantábrica. Se trata del entorno del puerto y la estación de Lunada en el norte de la provincia de Burgos. Se ve también una nevada de impresión:





















Autores: cuevanu90 (foto 1-3) y B_K (foto 4) . Fuente: Foro Clima, Nieve y Montañas Cantábricas


----------



## Pek (9 Mar 2016 às 14:13)

Más imágenes de la pasada mañana del día 7 (recuérdese que posteriormente ha seguido nevando bastante más) en la localidad de Retuerto (1200 m, León) con 110 cm de nieve:






































Maraña (1200 m)











Y éstas del entorno de aquella misma zona de hoy:

Puerto de Tarna (1490m, límite Asturias-León)






Mismo lugar a finales de primavera:






Fuente: Google Street View

Fuente del Infierno (1220 m, Oseja de Sajambre, León)






Mismo lugar sin nieve:






Fuente: http://vivoydisfruto.blogspot.com.es/2013/10/ruteando-siguiendo-el-sella-y-fuente-de.html


Fuente de todas las imágenes con nieve: *Facebook Marañones por el mundo*

Algunas imágenes de esa misma fuente para contextualizar toda aquella zona del entorno de Maraña. Las imágenes no son de esta nevada:

El Macizo de Mampodre (montañas que se ven detrás del pueblo en la conocida webcam de Maraña) desde el aire en primer término.






Y desde tierra






Autor: Mackedwars Fuente







Fuente: Compañía de Guías de Montaña de León






Autor: Vicente León. Fuente

El Macizo de Mampodre no presenta altitudes muy destacadas (2196 metros en su punto más alto), pero tienen sin duda un gran aspecto alpino y de altísima montaña

Para los amantes de la montaña os dejo un espectacular vídeo de la ascensión a la Peña del Mediodía (2181 m) por la Dama Blanca (corredor en la cara norte de la montaña) el 25 de febrero de 2014. La Peña del Mediodía es uno de los picos que se ve en la webcam de Maraña:


----------



## MeteoFan™ (10 Mar 2016 às 04:46)

Vídeo muito bom


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2016 às 08:34)

Pamplona (449 m) ahora mismo. Hablan de 5-10 cm según barrios:





















Fuente: https://twitter.com/Pamplonameteo


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2016 às 18:09)

Maraña, día 7 por la mañana. 120 cm de espesor. Después ha nevado mucho más:




































Comparativa día 4-día 7-hoy por la mañana:






Autor fotos y gif: *Leónnieve *Fuente

Hoy a las 14 horas. Tremendo











Fuente: Facebook Cabañas Patagónicas

Ojo que la cosa empieza a ponerse seria. Ya se habla de 2 metros de espesor de la capa de nieve:


----------



## Topê (10 Mar 2016 às 18:13)

Pek disse:


> Maraña, día 7 por la mañana. 120 cm de espesor. Después ha nevado mucho más:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que nevada espectacular, não fica a dever nada as paisagens alpinas.


----------



## Pek (11 Mar 2016 às 19:15)

Maraña ayer día 10:






Fuente: Facebook "Caro Alonso Ruperez"





Fuente: Facebook "Marañones por el mundo"

Misma calle día 7 vs día 10

Día 7:






Autor: Leónnieve. Fuente

Día 10:






Fuente: Facebook "Marañones por el mundo"

Reportaje de ayer en la televisión nacional (TVE) sobre la nevada en Maraña y La Uña


----------



## Pek (11 Mar 2016 às 19:45)

Esta noche parece que han vuelto a caer unos 10 cm más:

Captura de la webcam de hoy día 11:






Imágenes de hoy:










Autora de la última foto: María González

Fuente de ambas imágenes: Facebook "Marañones por el mundo"

Y de otras zonas de la Cordillera Cantábrica:

Sotres (Asturias). Espectaculares los picos






Fuente: Facebook Sotres, Picos de Europa

Brañavieja (Cantabria)






Facebook Alto Campoo






O Dia depois de Amanhã 






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/MeteoCampoo.info

Ojito a los aludes y avalanchas de nieve en toda la Cordillera Cantábrica y particularmente en los Picos de Europa:


----------



## Pek (11 Mar 2016 às 19:57)

Por salvajes y bestiales que sean las fotos resulta que nos son espesores de nieve "raros" para la localidad de Maraña, habiéndose vivido episodios similares en tres de los últimos cuatro inviernos:

2013: *110-120 cm*

2015: *180-190 cm*

2016: *140-150 cm *(sumando los 10 cm de hoy)

Imagen de la webcam de Maraña el día *12 de febrero de 2013*:






Imagen de la webcam de Maraña el día *9 de febrero de 2015* (la webcam no estuvo operativa el día 6 que fue el máximo espesor y muy probablemente el día 9 el espesor habría mermado cerca de 30 cm):






Imagen de la webcam de Maraña de hoy *11 de marzo de 2016*






Autor de la información: *Leónnieve *Fuente

Pues eso. El paraíso de la nieve. O "la fábrica de la nieve", como llaman a esta localidad sus propios habitantes


----------



## Pek (12 Mar 2016 às 00:02)

Apertura de la carretera en la zona de Lunada (1200 m, norte de Burgos)












Fuente: Facebook Club Deportivo Lunada


Brañavieja (Cantabria)






Fuente:Facebook CantabriaMeteo


----------



## Pek (13 Mar 2016 às 23:52)

Apertura del Puerto de Palombera (1200 m, Cantabria):

















Facebook: Vive Campoo


Isoba (1365 m, León)


























Autor: Leónnieve. Fuente

Lunada (1200 m, Burgos)






Autor: Javib Fuente

Macizo Central de los Picos de Europa







Vista hacia el sur y el Macizo de Fuentes Carrionas






Vista hacia el oeste y el Macizo Occidental de los Picos de Europa al fondo






Fuente: Facebook Ángel Palacio


Vídeo del Telejornal de noticias de una de las principales cadenas de televisión de España hablando de Maraña, del episodio de nevadas vivido allí estos días y de sus consecuencias:

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soc...omunicado-intensas-nevadas_2016031200080.html


Fuera de la Cordillera Cantábrica y su entorno, unas impactantes imágenes de Lindus (1182 m, Navarra), muy cerquita de las localidades de Burguete y Roncesvalles, con casi 1,5 metros de nieve según AEMET:


----------



## Pek (14 Mar 2016 às 13:46)

Probabilidad de nevadas para hoy según AEMET:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_SINOBAS


Nieva en la ciudad de Zaragoza (*199 m*) ahora mismo:


----------



## Pek (15 Mar 2016 às 01:14)

Vegabaño (1315 m, León)
















Fuente: Facebook José María Fernández García

Cabañas de la Vega de la Reina (1550 m, Asturias) en el Puerto de Vegarada





Autor: Morala. Fuente y más imágenes: http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t188p100-marzo-2016#8584


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2016 às 16:55)

Cobertura nivosa de Europa el pasado día 14 de marzo:






Lunada (1150 m, Burgos) ayer:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/biziosona

Y alguna de montañas:

- Cordillera Cantábrica, fundamentalmente en la provincia de León:

Hacia el Macizo Occidental de Picos, asoman la Pica Samaya (1.868 m.) y Peña Santa (2.596 m.):





Y hacia Oseja, el pico del fondo creo que pertenece ya a Ponga, en Asturias, puede que sea el Pico Pierzo de 1.552 m.





Puerto de Panderruedas






Cierre sur del Valle de Valdeón con las Sierras de Gabanceda y de Cebolleda






Autor: *Llerenes*. Fuente y reportaje completo

- Pirineos en el entorno de Canal Roya (Pirineos Occidentales Aragoneses, Huesca):





















Balaitús-Moros (3146 m), Picos del Infierno (3081 m), etc.:






Estación de esquí de Formigal:





















Pirineos Occidentales:






Algunos picos de los Pirineos Occidentales:

Pico de la Garganta de Borau (2566 m)







Llena del Bozo (2566 m)









Bisaurín (2670 m)








Aspe (2640 m) y Llena de la Garganta (2599 m)









Llena de la Garganta 







Entorno de Formigal:











Autor: *danielrojillo223*. Fuente y reportaje completo

Cambiando de tercio, lenticulares en la Costa del Sol (Málaga):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/moonchan76


Por aquí (Menorca y Baleares por extensión) estamos teniendo unos días tormentosos:






Y os dejo con una fantástica imagen de una tormenta en Barcelona el pasado día 6 de marzo:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/TeslaWeather


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2016 às 19:36)

Tormentas eléctricas notables ahora mismo sobre Menorca





Fuente: Alarma de Lluvia

Y en otras zonas del Mediterráneo Occidental, especialmente en el entorno de Sicilia






Fuente: LightningMaps

Edito con una tormenta de gran intensidad en el entorno de Barcelona. Espero que no acabe afectando al partido de Liga de Campeones que comienza ahora mismo


----------



## Pek (17 Mar 2016 às 11:38)

Una *tuba* que acabo de capturar desde mi casa, ahora mismo. Lamentablemente sólo he podido hacerle fotos con el móvil


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2016 às 16:16)

Este tópico é um autentico delírio que me enlouquece... Obrigado PEK!
As cordilheiras do norte penínsular são de facto sublimes, no entanto têm tanto de belas como de odiosas, são estes autênticos monstros verticais que bloqueiam toda a precipitação na vertente norte e nada passa para sul... viu-se nos últimos anos... Galiza, Astúrias, Cantábria, León, Navarra, La Rioja... enterrada em neve e pra sul nada de nada...


----------



## Pek (17 Mar 2016 às 17:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Este tópico é um autentico delírio que me enlouquece... Obrigado PEK!
> As cordilheiras do norte penínsular são de facto sublimes, no entanto têm tanto de belas como de odiosas, são estes autênticos monstros verticais que bloqueiam toda a precipitação na vertente norte e nada passa para sul... viu-se nos últimos anos... Galiza, Astúrias, Cantábria, León, Navarra, La Rioja... enterrada em neve e pra sul nada de nada...



Te entiendo perfectamente.  Yo, que he vivido muchos años en el entorno de Madrid, he sufrido eso mismo en mis propias carnes. Cuando la precipitación venía del noroeste teníamos 4 barreras montañosas de primer orden (Macizo Galaico, Cordillera Cantábrica, Montes de León y Sistema Central), si venía del norte 3 (Cordillera Cantábrica, Sistema Ibérico Norte y Sistema Central), si venía del noreste 2 (Pirineos (la más importante de todas) y Sistema Ibérico Central (permeable)), si venía del este 2 (Sistema Ibérico Sur Exterior y Sistema Ibérico Sur Interior) que son más bajas y algo de nieve dejaban pasar, etc. De forma que prácticamente sólo estábamos abiertos a las masas de precipitación del suroeste, y del suroeste no viene demasiado frío ni nieve...

Así es la Península, pero también hay que decir que gracias a esa distribución montañosa tenemos una variedad climática excepcional y sin parangón en toda Europa, con toda la biodiversidad que ello implica (la mayor del continente). Algo bueno tenía que tener . Como se suele decir, un verdadero continente en miniatura, con un tercio norte ibérico que actualmente se encuentra junto con los Alpes como la zona con mayor superficie nevada de Europa (excluyendo Rusia y Escandinavia. Véase mapa), y una zona suroeste que poco o nada tiene que ver con esto. Y además no hablamos sólo de superficie nevada, sino de espesores de la capa de nieve realmente grandes prácticamente sin equivalentes en el resto del continente más allá de ciertas zonas alpinas (no todas, ojo). El "efecto lago" del Mar Cantábrico y el choque de las masas contra cadenas montañosas tan destacadas como las del norte ibérico tienen mucho que ver en todo esto. A cambio, más específicamente en el cuadrante noroccidental peninsular (Macizo Galaico, Montes de León, Cordillera Cantábrica y su entorno), esta influencia oceánica y la visita de masas de aire atlánticas templadas y húmedas perjudican la conservación del manto de nieve en comparación a los Pirineos y a los Alpes fundamentalmente, lugares en los que en general no nieva tanto ni tan salvajemente en este tipo de episodios (salvo excepciones y en según qué zonas y con según qué componentes), pero que conservan excepcionalmente bien la nieve, lo que permite que, poco a poco, se acumule episodio tras episodio.







Todo esto a grandes rasgos, claro, ya que hay múltiples lugares dentro de las grandes áreas citadas con importantes particularidades a tener en cuenta.


----------



## MeteoFan™ (21 Mar 2016 às 00:33)

Alguém sabe como está a situação de reorganização ou reflorestação, na Sierra de Gata, que no ano passado sofreu um enorme incêndio?

Gosto imenso daquela zona, por isso espero que esteja a correr tudo pelo melhor, num Espaço Natural fantástico em Espanha.


----------



## Pek (5 Abr 2016 às 19:04)

MeteoFan™ disse:


> Alguém sabe como está a situação de reorganização ou reflorestação, na Sierra de Gata, que no ano passado sofreu um enorme incêndio?
> 
> Gosto imenso daquela zona, por isso espero que esteja a correr tudo pelo melhor, num Espaço Natural fantástico em Espanha.



Hola MeteoFan!

Hasta donde yo sé se han realizado tres repoblaciones populares organizadas por la Asociación RAMA con plantación de numerosos ejemplares de robles (_Quercus pyrenaica_), alcornoques (_Quercus suber_), encinas (_Quercus rotundifolia, _antigua _Quercus ilex_ subsp. _ballota_), castaños (_Castanea sativa_), etc. y siembra de centenares de kilogramos de bellotas (sobre todo de roble). 
Más información: http://reforestacionsierradegata.weebly.com/

Aparte de eso la Junta de Extremadura junto a la Universidad de Extremadura comenzó el pasado otoño un programa de reforestación de la comarca, pero no tengo muchas más noticias de ello.

Un saludo


----------



## MeteoFan™ (5 Abr 2016 às 19:18)

Olá Pek.

Obrigado pelas informações.

Fico feliz por essas notícias e espero que se esteja a trabalhar bem, para voltar a ser o que era.

Uma Serra muito bonita 

Um Abraço.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 14:30)

*London Underground 57 tube stations at high risk of flooding, says report*
Damian Carrington

Busy stations including Waterloo, King"s Cross and London Bridge among the most threatened, unpublished review states






Eighty-five sites on the London Underground are at high and rising risk of flooding, according to a report that says it is "only a matter of time" before serious flooding strikes.
http://24.sapo.pt/article/www-thegu...tations-at-high-risk-of-flooding--says-report


----------



## Topê (10 Abr 2016 às 14:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Este tópico é um autentico delírio que me enlouquece... Obrigado PEK!
> As cordilheiras do norte penínsular são de facto sublimes, no entanto têm tanto de belas como de odiosas, são estes autênticos monstros verticais que bloqueiam toda a precipitação na vertente norte e nada passa para sul... viu-se nos últimos anos... Galiza, Astúrias, Cantábria, León, Navarra, La Rioja... enterrada em neve e pra sul nada de nada...



Em parte sim mas o factor determinante é sem duvida a altitude, aliás as cordilheiras do norte de Portugal pertencem a essas mesmas cordilheiras e sistemas montanhosos e pertencem também geograficamente ao Noroeste peninsular.
Não é tanto a temperatura, nem a precipitação que determina as grandes nevadas, mas sem duvida a altitude, a neve a cotas média, baixas na Galiza é idêntica ao Norte de Portugal. Como se vê a neve concentra-se em zonas de grande altitude Montes de Leon, Ancares e Picos da Europa, no Norte de Portugal Portugal não temos sistemas montanhosos tão elevados tipo Ancares ou Sanabria é por isso que ficamos com aquela sensação que fica tudo retido no norte de Espanha, poderá não temos nada idêntica aos Ancares ou Sanabria.


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2016 às 16:27)

Complementando...

A pitoresca vila de Ilulissat está mais quente que Reykjavik não obstante estar a uma latitude superior:




E o 'verão' vai continuar mais um pouco:






Nota ainda para a vila de Kitsissorsuit com 1º. Latitude: 74ºN. O calor também vai continuar:


----------



## Pek (11 Abr 2016 às 08:44)

Hacía tiempo que no lo comentaba, así sigue Maraña (1200 m, León). Aunque ya parece que le quedan pocos días con el suelo nevado






En total, hasta hoy, está localidad lleva 84 días de suelo nevado en el invierno 2015-2016, lejos de los 103 del pasado invierno 2014-2015 o los 100 del invierno 2013-2014.

Fuente y más información


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2016 às 16:30)




----------



## Pek (13 Abr 2016 às 17:04)

Consecuencias:


Más información y vídeos: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...rozos-playa-cabio/00031460543429525221382.htm


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2016 às 17:12)




----------



## Pek (13 Abr 2016 às 17:44)

En las montañas ahora mismo se está alcanzando el máximo espesor del invierno (aunque estemos en primavera). Ejemplo: La Renclusa (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca)

Día 6 de abril. Abastecimiento del refugio por aire:











Fuente: https://twitter.com/renclusa

De hace un par de días:






Véanse la estación y la pértiga de AEMET:











Esta montaña que se ve en primer término es de las bajas. Luego pongo un mapa de ubicación:






Y ha seguido nevando:

Pértiga de AEMET Hoy:






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/larenclusa/

Evolución:






Entorno y localización del lugar con respecto a los picos de alrededor (los más altos de los Pirineos) basándome en las imágenes de la Marcha Popular de Esquí de Montaña que se celebrará este sábado:











Vista más amplia:






Más información sobre la marcha por si algunos se anima y quiere apuntarse  : http://www.llanosdelhospital.com/es...tana/Competiciones-y-marchas/Trancs-maladetes Discurre íntegramente por el municipio de Benasque (Huesca).

Edito que me había dejado las fuentes


----------



## Pek (13 Abr 2016 às 18:27)




----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2016 às 19:23)

"El tiempo en TVE": La cocina del tiempo

https://www.facebook.com/eltiempoentve/


----------



## Pek (19 Abr 2016 às 20:50)

*Un tornado destroza naves de una industria avícola en un pueblo de La Robla*
ileon.com | 16/04/2016 - 17:56h.
*La repentina fuerza del viento sobre las tres y media de la tarde hizo añicos los cerramientos en varias naves de Rualmar, en Sorribos de Alba, y desperdigó abundante material de la empresa.*






_Todo el cubrimiento de las naves, y gran parte de lo almacenado, voló por los aires de manera repentina._

Las condiciones climatológicas de la jornada de hoy han causado un episodio sorprendente y graves daños en principio materiales en la localidad de Sorribos de Alba (municipio de La Robla) al desatarse sobre las tres y media de la tarde de hoy un tornado que ha destrozado varias naves de una empresa avícola radicada en esta localidad de la montaña leonesa.

Los hechos sorprendieron a algunas personas en las inmediaciones de la empresa avícula Rualmar, que comercializa la marca 'Pitas pitas', y en unas instalaciones que se ubican en la carretera de La Magdalena en las afueras de la citada localidad de Sorribos de Alba.

Como si de una tormenta muy potente y localizada en un punto concreto se tratara, por unos instantes se produjo un tornado que afectó de manera muy concreta a algunas naves situadas en la parte más alejada de la carretera. La empresa cuenta aproximadamente con unas 50.000 gallinas ponedoras para la producción de huevos.

Como se aprecia en las fotografías, no sólo quedaron destrozados a causa del tornado los cerramientos superiores de las naves sino que el potente aire repentino lanzó al exterior, y en algunos casos a gran distancia, buena parte del aislamiento que servía de cobijo al material que almacenaba la compañía en estas naves. En principio, no se conoce que se produjeram víctimas humanas ni animales, teniendo en cuenta la abundancia de ellos que existen en la granja.





_El material fue lanzado a muchos metros de distancia, aunque parte quedó atrapado en los árboles cercanos de manera espectacular.
_
Fuente: http://ileon.com/actualidad/provinc...na-industria-avicola-en-un-pueblo-de-la-robla


----------



## Pek (19 Abr 2016 às 20:57)




----------



## Pek (19 Abr 2016 às 20:58)




----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2016 às 17:15)

A pesar de seguir nevado el terreno y tras algo más de 6 meses de hibernación (primeros de octubre-finales de abril), las marmotas alpinas (_Marmota marmota_) han vuelto a salir de sus madrigueras del Valle de Benasque (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca):


----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2016 às 17:44)

Preciosos mammatus en Moscú






Autora: A. Ulyakhina via @mark_tarello






Autor: Meteodnevnik


----------



## Pek (21 Abr 2016 às 17:54)

Deshielo de la nieve + Precipitaciones récord=



*21 abril 2016. 10h- Cinco ríos mantienen el nivel de alarma en siete estaciones de aforo en Castilla y León*

*Fuente:*
Consejería de Fomento y Medio Ambiente

*Descripción:*
La Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero informa de los ríos que han alcanzado sus niveles de alarma, tal y como registran las estaciones de aforo en Castilla y León

*Fecha de publicación de la Noticia:*
21 de abril de 2016

*Contenido:*

*Provincia de León*


Río Esla en la estación de aforos de Benamariel 2
Río Esla en la estación de aforos de Las Salas
*
Provincia de Palencia:*

Río Carrión en la estación de aforos de Celadilla del Río
Río Carrión en la estación de aforos de Villoldo
Río Castrón en la estación de aforos de Villaveza de Valverde
*
Provincia de Valladolid:*

Río Esgueva en la estación de aforos de Torre de Esgueva
*
Provincia de Zamora:*

Río Valderaduey en la estación de aforos de Benegiles
Además, según los datos facilitados por la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero hay otras 24 estaciones de aforos que han alcanzado el nivel de alerta en Castilla y León.

Ante la posibilidad de que haya zonas afectadas por inundaciones, la Agencia de Protección Civil recomienda seguir una serie de consejos para evitar incidentes:

Hay que notificar la situación al 1-1-2 lo antes posible. Especificar la zona dónde se encuentra, las zonas que están afectadas, el nivel de agua, el número de personas afectadas y la posible evolución.
Es conveniente retirar del exterior de su casa los muebles y cualquier objeto que pueda ser arrastrado por las aguas, así como desconectar todos los aparatos eléctricos.
Es importante abandonar la vivienda y acudir al lugar preestablecido, tanto en el caso de que esté en peligro como si lo ordenan las autoridades competentes. También hay que evitar bajar a los subterráneos o permanecer en sitios bajos.
Si se está en un vehículo es conveniente que se circule con por rutas principales y autopistas y se aminore la velocidad, evitando estacionar a la orilla de ríos, cauces de barrancos, torrentes y sus puentes. Además, es desaconsejable cruzar con un vehículo vados de cursos de agua.
En caso de que el agua empiece a subir de nivel en la carretera, si el vehículo se atasca, si al cruzar una corriente el agua está por encima del eje o si llega más arriba de la rodilla, hay que prepararse para abandonar el coche y dirigirse a las zonas más altas. Si el vehículo está sumergiéndose en el agua y hay dificultades para abrir la puerta lo aconsejable es salir por las ventanillas.
En el caso de que la inundación sea en la calle o en la montaña, hay que localizar los puntos más altos y dirigirse hacia ellos, tratando de alejarse de las bases de colinas para no verse atrapado por el agua que cae por las laderas, que a menudo arrastran barro y piedras.
Ante cualquier emergencia llama al teléfono 1-1-2.

Fuente: Emergencias 112 de Castilla y León


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Abr 2016 às 18:10)

Na passada segunda-feira em Oslo.






Fonte: http://www.yr.no/artikkel/_skyporno_-pa-oslohimmelen-1.12907347


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Abr 2016 às 19:51)

A neve continua a cair na Suiça, fotos de uma amiga, esta segunda e terça respectivamente, Montreux:


----------



## Pek (25 Abr 2016 às 14:06)

Estos días pasados hemos tenido algunos pequeños tornados aquí en las Islas Baleares, como este de Sineu (Mallorca):
















Fuente:http://sinobas.aemet.es/index.php?idfen=645


----------



## Pek (25 Abr 2016 às 14:24)

Parece que el invierno no termina de abandonar el municipio de Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria), zona de nacimiento del río Duero/Douro. 

Ayer en la Sierra de Urbión de este municipio soriano:











Fuente y más imágenes:


Y hoy en el pueblo (1185 m), mínima de -4,3 ºC:












La de Duruelo hoy se trata de una temperatura mínima que destaca notablemente en la red Netatmo de toda Europa y parte de Asia:






Fuente y más imágenes: https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2016 às 09:52)

Chubascos débiles de nieve, granizo y nieve granulada ayer en Londres, en lo que prácticamente suponen los primeros copos de nieve que se ven en la ciudad inglesa en el invierno 2015-2016, sólo que finalmente ha ocurrido a finales de abril 

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/london-weather-snow-fall-capital_uk_571f5dd2e4b0a1e971ca786d

La última vez que cayeron algunos copos de nieve a finales de abril en Londres fue en 1985!


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2016 às 10:42)

Extensión de nieve en la zona Europea más próxima el pasado día 24 de abril:






Visión gobal:






Como casi siempre por estas fechas: Alpes--Cáucaso--Pirineos--Cordillera Cantábrica son los que aglutinan las mayores superficies nevadas del continente por debajo del paralelo 58 ºN

En concreto en Pirineos algunas imágenes que dan fe de la amplia superficie nevada:

Vista desde el Posets (3375 m. Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca). Hacia el oeste:






Hacia el este:






Autor: Allau. Fuente: www.climaynievepirineos.com


Y un par de imágenes adicionales de ayer de dos macizos destacados de los Pirineos Aragoneses (Huesca), que también se aprecian en mayor o menor medida en las imágenes anteriores:

Maladetas:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/KhurpBenasque

Y una estupenda vista desde el Macizo de las Tres Sorores, también llamado Macizo del Monte Perdido, hacia el oeste, con un estado fantástico en lo que a innivación se refiere:






Fuente: Facebook del Refugio de Góriz

Grandes días para disfrutar de la montaña, con equipamiento y precauciones adecuadas, eso sí 

Un saludo y feliz miércoles


----------



## Pek (30 Abr 2016 às 12:25)

Hace exactamente 3 años así estaban en la provincia de Jaén (Andalucía) a apenas 900 m.:


Este año nada que ver


----------



## Pek (1 Mai 2016 às 14:44)

Mucho frío hoy en la montaña pirenaica. Mínimas de -16 y -17 °C, ahora mismo rondando los -13 o -14 °C:

Pica d'Estats (3143 m. Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida):






Punta Alta - Macizo de Besiberri (3014 m.Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida):






Fuente: http://www.meteovallsdaneu.com


----------



## Pek (2 Mai 2016 às 16:30)

Hoy han tenido una noche muy fría en la Provincia de Teruel. Fuera de la alta montaña, en localidades entre los 1300 y los 1400 metros, se ha bajado hasta los *-9,2ºC* en Fortanete y los *-7,5ºC* en La Virgen de la Vega-Alcalá de la Selva. En algunos de estos puntos las máximas de hoy, que se están dando ahora mismo, superan los 18 ºC, con lo que la amplitud térmica diaria está siendo muy considerable, acercándose, aunque sin llegar, a los 30 ºC.

Fuente: http://meteoibericosureste.com/

Por otra parte la ciudad de Teruel (900 m) ha batido su propio récord de temperatura mínima para un mes de mayo con -2,7 ºC. No obstante conviene recordar que la serie de esta estación es corta, ya que se inicia en 1986:


----------



## Célia Salta (4 Mai 2016 às 09:47)

Por aqui (Sul de Italia)


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2016 às 20:34)




----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mai 2016 às 17:36)

Boas, 

Neste momento estou dentro do avião no aeroporto de Genebra, rumo ao Porto .

Foto tirada há instantes:


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mai 2016 às 18:57)

Na zona NE de Espanha há festa rija:


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2016 às 19:39)

Tremenda y kilométrica línea de turbonada en el Valle del Ebro, prácticamente desde Pamplona hasta el límite de la provincia de Tarragona :






Desde dentro de la línea de turbonada:

Tuba en Sojuela (La Rioja)






Fuente:https://twitter.com/meteosojuela


Logroño (La Rioja)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Marco_Campazas

Arcus en la provincia de Zaragoza:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas







Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteo_aragon


Llegada de la línea de turbonada a la ciudad de Huesca:


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2016 às 20:09)

Se me había pasado poneros la mini supercélula de Madrid de hace tres días:
















Autor: Rayo. Fuente, explicaciones y más fotos

Del mismo autor:

Viento Doppler. Mesociclón a 1100 m de altura SNM :





Giro ciclónico aislando el mesociclón:






Autor: Rayo. Fuente y comentarios

Timelapse con el avance del wall-cloud de esa misma mini supercélula:


Hoy se habla de al menos 4 supercélulas más esta tarde en el Valle del Ebro. No está nada mal


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mai 2016 às 08:14)

Quantidade industrial, a fazer lembrar aqueles eventos semelhantes em Lisboa.


----------



## Pek (10 Mai 2016 às 09:34)

Preciosa imagen de ayer por la tarde en el entorno de la ría de Mundaka (provincia de Vizcaya) con un rayo cayendo en la Isla de Ízaro. A la derecha se observa el Cabo Ogoño con sus acantilados de 300 metros de altura:






Autor: Fidel García. Fuente: https://twitter.com/f9d5l


----------



## Pek (10 Mai 2016 às 10:50)

Con esta primavera tan abundante en precipitaciones que está habiendo por la Península, la montaña pirenaica presenta un fantástico aspecto como podemos ver en webcams y fotografías de hoy y estos días pasados:

El Casco (3011 m, Huesca-Altos Pirineos) ahora mismo:






Fuente

Portalet (Huesca-Pirineos Atlánticos) ayer:







Aneto desde Aigualluts (Huesca-Pirineos Aragoneses Orientales) el día 3 de mayo:






Vista hacia el este desde el Bisaurín (Huesca-Pirineos Occidentales) el pasado día 3 de mayo:






Fuente de las tres últimas imágenes

Por las zonas bajas de valles también aspecto estupendo. Vista de hoy del Valle de Pineta (Huesca-Pirineos Aragoneses Centrales), al fondo el Macizo de Monte Perdido:






Fuente


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mai 2016 às 19:45)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Neste momento estou dentro do avião no aeroporto de Genebra, rumo ao Porto .
> 
> Foto tirada há instantes:



Deixo aqui mais duas fotos, céu a apresentar uma textura interessante :


----------



## Pek (10 Mai 2016 às 22:12)

Bonito arcus ayer en Alfaro (La Rioja)






Autor: Kiko Boncanelli. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosojuela

Espectacular lenticular hoy en Segovia:






Autor: Adrián Escobar. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosegovia

Romería de El Rocío (Huelva) hoy 






Fuente: https://twitter.com/RafaelJ_Sanchez

En lo referente a mí zona (Menorca), tenemos ahora mismo una noche tormentosa con notable actividad eléctrica. Precipitaciones no demasiado cuantiosas pero gran espectáculo luminoso en nuestros cielos :


----------



## Pek (10 Mai 2016 às 22:15)

Jura suizo hoy:


----------



## Nickname (11 Mai 2016 às 12:33)

Dia de Verão na Dinamarca


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Mai 2016 às 12:49)

Nickname disse:


> Dia de Verão na Dinamarca


Estou em Copenhaga, está um calor infernal.. apenas estão 23 graus mas a sensação é de 30.. e ja está assim ha uns 5/6 dias


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2016 às 21:19)

Refugio Casa de Piedra en el Balneario de Panticosa (1630 m, Huesca) hoy:






Fuente: Facebook Refugio Casa de Piedra

Para tomar referencia os dejo una imagen de verano del lugar en que se enclava sin nieve:






Menudo mes de mayo está habiendo por la Península


----------



## Pek (12 Mai 2016 às 12:26)

No sólo está destacando la nieve en Pirineos estos días. Como sabéis los que seguís la webcam de la Serra da Estrela, también está ocurriendo en el Sistema Central. Del mismo modo lo podemos comprobar en la webcam del Refugio Elola (1940 m, provincia de Ávila), situado en el espectacular Circo de Gredos.

Captura de hoy:







Comparativa del mismo punto hace un mes:






Para tomar referencia os dejo el fantástico entorno del Refugio, el entorno más alpino del Sistema Central, y que tengo injustamente olvidado (o al menos en un segundo plano) en ocasiones. Por el hecho de que no sale mucho me extenderé algo más en las imágenes :






Fuente: Galayos.net






El Almanzor (2591 m, pico más alto del Sistema Central) presidiendo:











El refugio allí abajo junto a la Laguna Grande congelada:






Fuente de estas imágenes: Foropicos.net

La Galana (2549 m) a la derecha y el Almanzor a la izquierda. No, no son los Alpes ni los Pirineos, es el Sistema Central en marzo:






La Galana:






Espectaculares también el Risco de la Ventana y Los Tres Hermanitos:






Autor: Luiso. Fuente: Ascensión a el Mogota del Cervunal o Cabeza Nevada (2426 m) por luiso -- 14/03/2010

Pues esto lo tenéis a 140 km en línea recta de Guarda y 160 km de Castelo Branco. Al lado como quien dice. Ya me gustaría a mí estar tan cerca de ese sitio como lo están los habitantes de esas bellas ciudades portuguesas


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mai 2016 às 08:33)

Espectacular.


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2016 às 12:06)

Hoy parece que tenemos movimiento por Baleares







Aquí tenemos a los "hongos" creciendo en Mallorca 











Empiezan a dejar granizo:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/miquelsalamanca

Por Menorca miras al sur y cielo azul precioso, pero miras al norte y...


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2016 às 12:59)

Granizada intensa ahora en la autopista Palma-Alcudia


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2016 às 13:10)

Fotos que acabo de hacer desde mi casa con el teléfono móvil. Creciendo con fuerza!!












Avionetas 






Una de las células del extremo oriental de Mallorca se ve así desde aquí a más de 80 km en línea recta


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2016 às 13:34)

Se hace de noche en mi casa






Un poco más clara para que se vea mejor la estructura:







Mientras en Mallorca siguen creciendo:






Fuente de esta última imagen: https://twitter.com/Kiwihop


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2016 às 13:46)

Cambiando de tema, Prado Llano (2000 m, Granada), zona base de la estación de esquí de Sierra Nevada, esta mañana. -6 ºC:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/DiegoOsuna2


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2016 às 14:55)

Tormentas fuertes o muy fuertes en la provincia de Gerona:












Observad los rayos en Mallorca, Menorca y Gerona en las 2 últimas horas:


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2016 às 15:11)

Y, aunque no es estrictamente meteorológica, ésta es la noticia de la mañana en Madrid. Muy cerquita de donde trabajaba yo antes. Tremendo pirocúmulo por el incendio del mayor cementerio ilegal de neumáticos de Europa situado entre Seseña (Toledo) y Valdemoro (Madrid):


























Así se ve desde Madrid 






Acontecimiento extremadamente grave por la gran toxicidad de los componentes. El agua resulta inútil para apagar este tipo de fuegos y probablemente dure días o semanas


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2016 às 15:57)

Arcus asociado a las células del interior de Gerona en el momento en que han llegado al litoral de Barcelona. Imagen tomada desde Caldes d'Estrac (provincia de Barcelona):





Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteocat


Preciosa imagen de una de las células de Mallorca:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/vela_rcnpp


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2016 às 18:11)

*Incêndio em depósito de pneus nos arredores de Madrid provoca nuvem tóxica *

EuroNews PT


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2016 às 18:12)

Norte e nordeste de França com cerca de 25 000 DEA nas últimas duas horas...


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2016 às 20:53)

Gran tormenta de granizo y agua en Alcázar de San Juan (Ciudad Real)




Y os dejo con esta espectacular imagen tomada desde el avión de uno de los grandes cumulonimbos que teníamos sobre la isla de Menorca y que también aparece en una de las fotos de posts anteriores que pude tomar desde casa (pero desde abajo, claro ):






Autor: Jaume Pol. Fuente: Diario Menorca


----------



## Pek (16 Mai 2016 às 17:13)

Poco a poco la montaña pirenaica va volviendo a la vida. Imágenes de ayer de la espectacular primavera del Valle de Pineta (Pirineos Aragoneses Centrales, provincia de Huesca), probablemente el valle más bello de los Pirineos (y eso es mucho decir) que se encuentra enclavado en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido. Toda esta zona es también Reserva de la Biosfera y Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la UNESCO:






















Macizo de Monte Perdido desde La Estiva







Rebeco (_Rupicapra pyrenaica_)







Macizo de Monte Perdido y Circo de Pineta:







Visión parcial del glaciar de Monte Perdido y la Plana de Marboré. Mucha nieve:











Alguna más del Macizo de Monte Perdido:















Autor: *Literolés*. Fuente y reportaje completo: Pineta-Pico Comodoto 2370m (15/5/2016)


Localización de la mayor parte de las fotos:






Nota: La línea discontinua con +--+--+--+ indica la separación entre los términos municipales de Bielsa y Fanlo, ambos en la provincia de Huesca y dentro del Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Pérdido


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mai 2016 às 00:59)

Mt.Etna entrou em erupção ontem de manhã e proporcionou uma das imagens mais incríveis que já vi:




Realmente, as nuvens lenticulares são fantásticas.
Fonte


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2016 às 19:44)

Impressionante  







http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php?map=10


----------



## Snifa (23 Mai 2016 às 20:31)

Neste momento mais de 28 mil descargas na zona mais activa 

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php?map=10


----------



## Orion (23 Mai 2016 às 23:09)




----------



## Célia Salta (28 Mai 2016 às 15:59)

Por aqui estes ultimos dias tem estado um calor um pouco desagradavel
(sul de italia)


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Mai 2016 às 16:19)

Célia Salta disse:


> Por aqui estes ultimos dias tem estado um calor um pouco desagradavel
> (sul de italia)


Normal, com a ISO 20ºC em cima... 

Europa quase toda sob a ISO 10ºC e nós aqui no cantinho com a frescura marítima


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Mai 2016 às 18:39)

Impressionante:


----------



## ELJICUATRO (28 Mai 2016 às 19:15)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Impressionante:



Atividade Elétrica extrema em algumas zonas da Alemanha e França. Este sábado houve vários feridos em Frankfurt e Paris:

http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...criancas-quatro-em-risco-de-vida-5197635.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2016 às 21:07)

http://www.fnp.de/rhein-main/Unwetter-beschert-Feuerwehr-zahlreiche-Einsaetze;art1491,2030712

http://www.wetteronline.de/fotostrecken/2016-05-28-wi?part=single
*
Granizo superior a 30 cm! Inundações iminentes.* 
https://www.lightningmaps.org/#m=sat;r=0;t=3;s=0;o=0;b=;n=0;z=5;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;y=47.6425;x=6.5525;


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2016 às 21:18)

Que loucura!!


----------



## irpsit (28 Mai 2016 às 21:19)

Impressionante actividade na França! Uma grande super-célula a caminho de Paris e Bruxelas.

Mas o resto da Europa bem animado.

Eu apanhei com umas das maiores supercélulas na Europa, a que sobre toda a metade oriental da Áustria, foi interessado mas sem ser extraordinário. E foi com o centro dela.
A entrada da célula mostrou uma linha muito marcado escura de convexão, a actividade eléctrica deixou a desejar mais, mas a chuva foi intensa, porém sem ter caído granizo. O tamanho impressionava no satélite, mas localmente foi só chuva forte e trovoada sem ser intensa.

Também interessante é a marcada entrada de ar quente pela Itália, com uma frente de nuvens altas que ontem passou por Marrocos.

A norte do Reino Unido, um grande anticiclone, curioso para esta altura do ano, e a trazer temperaturas recorde para Maio à Islândia (cerca de 20ºC)


----------



## Orion (28 Mai 2016 às 21:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mai 2016 às 09:24)

*Raios atingem Alemanha e França e causam 46 feridos*
Ontem 20:48 Económico com agências
Tempestades surgiram de forma inesperada





A tarde de hoje fica marcada pela queda de dois raios, um em Paris e outro na Alemanha que provocaram ferimentos em 46 pessoas, a maioria crianças. 

O primeiro raio terá caído durante a tarde em Paris ferindo 11 pessoas, entre as quais oito crianças. O incidente aconteceu no parque Monceau, onde o grupo de crianças participava numa festa de anos. 

Já na Alemanha o raio caiu num campo de futebol de Hoppstädtenm onde se disputava um jogo infantil. Pelo menos 35 pessoas ficaram feridas, três delas com gravidade.

O árbitro da partida é um dos feridos graves, uma vez que terá sido atingido directamente pelo raio. Os outros feridos são 30 crianças com idades compreendidas entre os nove e os onze anos de idade e ainda dois adultos que assistiam ao jogo.

Um porta-voz da policia local afirmou à AFP que "não havia vestígios de chuva nem de nuvens".

Em França o instituto de metereologia tinha emitido um alerta laranja para 20 regiões por risco de tempestados que poderiam ser "localmente violentas", mas Paris não constava dessa lista.
http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/raios-atingem-alemanha-e-franca-e-causam-46-feridos_250535.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2016 às 19:07)

Mais um dia de convecção extrema na Europa Central. Surreal o que se está a passar na Alemanha neste momento.


Alerta roxo: 












Cerca de 280 descargas/minuto:


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2016 às 19:10)




----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2016 às 19:13)

Inacreditável!!!


----------



## irpsit (29 Mai 2016 às 19:24)

Estou a leste da valente super-célula que se centra em Munique. 
Exige rotação no satélite e aqui sente-se o vento com rajadas de sudeste e muitos altostratos lenticulares, a mostrar forte rotação na atmosfera.
Mas feliz ou infelizmente, esta tempestade não irá passar aqui. Mas é algo enorme. A supercélula mede mais de 300 kms de diâmetro!

Merece bem o alerta vermelho para o sul da Alemanha.

também interessante é ver a possível entrada de poeira do deserto, no sul da Itália, parece ver-se no satélite sat24 (em visible, não em infrared)


----------



## Pek (29 Mai 2016 às 19:34)

Festival de rayos y relámpagos en buena parte de Europa ayer, desde el noreste de España (con 10.000 descargas nube-tierra contabilizadas en la red de detección de rayos de AEMET) hasta Polonia:







Algunas imágenes:

Serós (provincia de Lérida)

Mequinenza (provincia de Zaragoza)






Fuente: https://mobile.twitter.com/meteobenas


Departamento de Ain (Francia)

Y hoy sigue el festival, centrado fundamentalmente en Alemania...


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2016 às 19:46)

Nuremberga prestes a ser engolida.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2016 às 19:51)

Alemanha (56 000 DEA nas últimas duas horas):

Thuringer Storm Chaser

Fórum

meteopool org


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2016 às 20:02)

Directo em Regensburg: 


https://sites.google.com/site/regensburgcams/


(ir para o fundo da página)


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mai 2016 às 20:07)

Bem, caem relâmpagos na Alemanha como cai chuva....


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Mai 2016 às 20:30)

Brutal a frequência agora:

https://sites.google.com/site/regensburgcams/


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mai 2016 às 00:45)

Vídeo impressionante de ontem (29/05) em Braunsbach, Barden Würtemberg, na Alemanha.
Autora: Claudia Rost.
Nem sei como é que as casas aguentam.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mai 2016 às 01:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vídeo impressionante de ontem (29/05) em Braunsbach, Barden Würtemberg, na Alemanha.
> Autora: Claudia Rost.
> Nem sei como é que as casas aguentam.



Encontrei esse vídeo no youtube há pouco. Realmente impressionante!


Também foi o caos nas 24H de Nurburgring, no sábado.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2016 às 02:23)

*Alemanha...*

*























Fonte das Imagens: De Olho no Tempo*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2016 às 02:26)

*!!! OMG - 29 05 2016 - Braunsbach - Baden - Germany - 19:01h UTC *

Ultra MIX 360


*Braunsbach 2 Unwetter Überschwemmung Katastrophe 29.05.2016 *

SYS 65529


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2016 às 02:40)

Mantêm-se os alertas de chuvas torrenciais e violentas para vastas regiões da Alemanha; centenas de carros arrastados pelas águas... dezenas de casas destruídas... inumeras vítimas... estações meteorológicas automáticas com registos de 80,0 mm de precipitação em 60 minutos...

Informações actualizadas neste link: https://translate.google.pt/transla...garage-mann-stirbt_id_5576376.html&edit-text=


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2016 às 11:45)

A tempestade ELVIRA prossegue a sua trajectóriua para noroeste... Hoje deverá afectar particularmente o noroeste da Alemanha, o norte da Bélgica e a Holanda... Chuvas, por vezes torrenciais, e fortes tempestades eléctricas...

As tempestades típicas de Verão na Europa Continental chegaram mais cedo este ano... Novos focos de tempestades estão também agora a surgir no norte da Itália e mais a leste, no noroeste da Roménia...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mai 2016 às 11:59)

Gerofil disse:


> *!!! OMG - 29 05 2016 - Braunsbach - Baden - Germany - 19:01h UTC *
> 
> Ultra MIX 360
> 
> ...


O último vídeo  A velocidade da água provavelmente mataria qualquer um.


----------



## irpsit (30 Mai 2016 às 13:11)

Foi uma tempestade brutal, felizmente passou uns 100km aqui ao lado, ainda estava eu a desejar experienciar este monstro de célula... que tolo.
Aqui no norte da Áustria mal se sentiu, excepto forte vento, devido à rotação fantástica que a super-célula exibiu ontem. Anteontem levámos com uma célula forte, mas nada de extraordinário.

E agora a depressão continua, arrastando a parte mais intensa para a Holanda, onde o Estofex coloca um nível 2.

Vamos ver no que vai dar. Aqui só espero ter trovoada fraca, talvez daquela célula no norte de Itália.
Na Roménia também está a desenvolver-se uma boa célula.
Os modelos dão acalmia para os próximos dias, mas com continuação da instabilidade no resto do mês

Parece-me que este início de verão se vai repetir as cheias europeias, que se têm tornado mais comuns nos últimos anos.
E o accuweather dá a mesma previsão para este verão...


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2016 às 13:31)

A tempestade ELVIRA já abandonou o noroeste da Alemanha, prosseguindo agora para noroeste ao longo da fronteira entre a Bélgica e a Holanda...  Com o centro de baixas pressões no interior da Europa, a frente de tempestade tenderá a rodar no sentido contrário dos ponteiros do relógio, girando agora para oeste e mais tarde para sudoeste; assim, atenção às próximas horas para a parte ocidental da Bélgica e depois para o nordeste da França... Poderá atingir Paris às últimas horas da tarde...


Entretanto um novo alinhamento de tempestades estende-se desde a Roménia até ao nordeste da Alemanha, atravessando a Ucrânia e a Polónia... Na Itália, as tempestades no norte estão muito concentradas na mesma área geográfica...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2016 às 13:53)

*Storm Forecast*
Valid: Mon 30 May 2016 06:00 to Tue 31 May 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 30 May 2016 03:54
Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE
*A level 2 was issued for Netherlands, Belgium and W Germany mainly for excessive convective precipitation.

A level 2 was issued for Bulgaria and E Serbia mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.

A level 1 was issued for N Germany, Poland mainly for isolated large hail and excessive convective precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for Romania mainly for isolated severe convective wind gusts and large hail.

A level 1 was issued for NE Ukraine and W Russia mainly for large hail and severe convective gusts.*

SYNOPSIS

A low pressure system spanning much of central and western Europe is centered near Luxembourg today. A low-level plume of warm, moist air is overlaid by moderate lapse rates creating 500-1500 J/kg MLCAPE over N Germany funneling into an almost stationary occlusion with convergent winds over Netherlands and Belgium into N France, slowly shifting westwards. It is dynamically backed by a PV/dynamic tropopause feature over central Germany pushing NW-wards.
Cool air to the south of the low pressure center is still somewhat unstable in a zone from N Spain, SE France, N Italy and Austria. A larger PV band coming from Italy is the main source of lift over the Balkan in the afternoon, where 1000-2000 J/kg MLCAPE may develop in drier air. The apex of the shortwave trough will pass over Bulgaria.
An upper cold pool dwells over Ukraine. 

DISCUSSION

...N Germany to Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, W Germany, N France...

A vigorous MCS is ongoing over W Germany at 03Z, moving towards Netherlands and Belgium with 35 kts mid level winds and 900 J/kg CAPE in 00Z Meiningen sounding. It seems quite well placed by GFS 18Z and other models. It may persist into the present forecast or fall apart with stratiform precipitation carrying SW-ward into Belgium and France. It may affect the positioning of the frontal convergence zone and convective precipitation. GFS predicts a continuous flow of CAPE into the occlusion stalled near the DE/NL/BE border, and a PV feature turning towards this zone from S Germany during the afternoon and evening, likely producing a second round of storms focused within the level 2 area, but exact region may be shifted. In this zone storms will move slowly and can offload excessive precipitation.
Over N Germany storms likely develop in late afternoon which would move toward N or E Netherlands. There will be slightly elevated vertical wind shear helping long-lived multicell formation with enhanced severe weather chances.

...NE Germany, Poland, Slovakia, E Hungary, Romania...

The cold front will be almost stationary and local convergence lines would be the triggers for convection. Mid level lifting is weak. Capping is also weak. As winds and shear are quite weak, storms should move rather slowly and can produce isolated excessive precipitation. An isolated severe wind gust or marginally large hail event is not ruled out either.

...Serbia, Bulgaria, Romania...

GFS predicts a deep layer from which parcels can realize the CAPE. As the trough passes, storms will initiate and benefit from moderate deep layer shear, 10-15 m/s 0-6 km. With the 1000-1500 J/kg MLCAPE and cloud base heights around 2000m organized multicells with strong updrafts and short-lived supercells can be expected with main threats of severe gusts and large hail. 

(NE Ukraine, W Russia http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## irpsit (30 Mai 2016 às 14:14)

http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/14/1691/2014/nhess-14-1691-2014.pdf

Nas cheias europeias de Maio-Junho 2013, o fenómeno das ondas Rossby parece ter tido um efeito, criando “equatorward ascending warm conveyor belts", fenómenos supostamente raros mas extremos, e com a série de tempestades a dirigir-se também de leste para oeste sob a Europa, ao contrário do comum.

Parece-me ver um pouco desta situação sinóptica a formar-se neste momento, mas também disto pouco sei.

http://cib.knmi.nl/mediawiki/index.php/Central_European_flooding_2013

Poderá ser um padrão sinóptico por detrás de várias das cheias recorde dos últimos anos, que poderá ser mais um dos efeitos imprevistos das mudanças climáticas actuais.


----------



## irpsit (30 Mai 2016 às 14:34)

os modelos dão a chegada do calor de verão para a Península Ibérica no inicio de Junho, mas à volta de dia 10, uma depressão que vai ficar até essa altura retida nos Açores, entra pela Europa arrefecendo as temperaturas. Um anticiclone manterá a influência desde a Islândia até à Espanha até essa altura, tendendo a estender-se à Europa central. No centro da Europa, ocorre um arrefecimento gradual após a dissolução da depressão actual, com um início de Junho chuvoso e mais fresco. À volta de dia 10 a temperatura volta a aquecer no centro da Europa, mas arrefece logo após dois ou três dias, devido à entrada da nova depressão.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2016 às 21:11)

Holanda: 30300 DEA nas últimas duas horas...






 Blitzortung


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mai 2016 às 21:20)

http://en.sat24.com/en/nl
http://en.sat24.com/en/nl/km


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2016 às 09:18)

Será outro verão de recordes na vizinha Espanha? Vamos ver.
São muitas horas de distância, mas não deixar de ser interessante.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2016 às 23:21)

Tal como ontem tinha previsto, a tempestade ELVIRA dirigiu-se para França, provocando ali inundações generalizadas e activando vários alertas vermelhos...

Euronews PT


----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2016 às 13:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Será outro verão de recordes na vizinha Espanha? Vamos ver.
> São muitas horas de distância, mas não deixar de ser interessante.



Antes de la llegada de la entrada cálida de la próxima semana, bastante fresco estos días por el interior peninsular con numerosas heladas:

-2,4 ºC de mínima hoy en la localidad de Fortanete (Teruel):





Fuente: http://fortanete.meteoibericosureste.com/


-1,8 ºC en Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria):



Y más heladas:


----------



## Agreste (1 Jun 2016 às 15:15)

parece que o sul da alemanha está outra vez debaixo de água.


----------



## james (1 Jun 2016 às 16:03)

À entrada do verão, a Europa parece que está a efervescer com instabilidade. 

Pode ser bom sinal...



P.S.  Embora lamente as mortes que já se verificaram, como é óbvio.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2016 às 19:36)

Neste momento o estado da Renânia do Norte – Vestfália, na Alemanha, encontra-se com aviso de tempestade extrema por vento, chuva e trovoada; as regiões vizinhas do nordeste da Bélgica e Sudeste da Holanda também estão a ser directamente afectadas pela mesma tempestade. 31 500 descargas eléctricas nas últimas 2 horas (média de 260 por minuto).


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jun 2016 às 19:54)

*Europa central debaixo de água*

Euronews PT

*Simbach  1 (Alemanha)*

Passauer Neue Presse

*Simbach 2 (Alemanha)*

Allrounder


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2016 às 23:01)

Pek disse:


> Antes de la llegada de la entrada cálida de la próxima semana, bastante fresco estos días por el interior peninsular con numerosas heladas:
> 
> -2,4 ºC de mínima hoy en la localidad de Fortanete (Teruel):
> 
> ...



Valores notáveis, infelizmente em Portugal não temos practicamente estações em zonas como essas, ou seja, locais em altitude onde ocorrem fortes inversões térmicas. As vossas redes tanto amadoras como oficiais proporcionam uma cobertura muito melhor. Aqui em Portugal, as estações netatmo por exemplo, podiam ser muito melhor aproveitadas pelos proprietários. Enfim é o que dá quem as adquire não perceber o mínimo dos mínimos...


----------



## irpsit (2 Jun 2016 às 08:28)

Por aqui tenho passado ao lado de todas as tempestades, no norte da Austria.
Tudo normal, os fenómenos de chuva intensa e trovoada parecem ser localizados, mas no global tem chovido continuamente e o tempo tem estado fresco e encoberto.
Os rios aqui ainda estao na cota normal.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2016 às 12:41)

A situação meteorológica na Europa central persiste bastante instável e as inundações tendem a alastrar à medida que os caudais dos rios vão subindo... 

*Inundações em França fazem primeira vítima mortal *

EuroNews PT

*Alemanha: Chuvas fortes provocam três vítimas na baixa Baviera *

EuroNews PT


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jun 2016 às 16:59)

*Hollande anuncia estado de catástrofe natural*

Museu do Louvre foi fechado por causa da subida do rio Sena.


François Hollande anunciou, esta quinta-feira, que vai ser decretado o estado de catástrofe natural por causa das cheias que têm afetado o país. De acordo com o presidente francês, a decisão será tomada no próximo Conselho de Ministros, na quarta-feira

O chefe de Estado francês revelou ainda que o estado de catástrofe natural será reconhecido a partir de quarta-feira, dia em que se realiza a próxima reunião de Conselho de Ministros do Governo francês e que essa medida abrangerá as regiões mais afetadas pelas intempéries e pelas inundações.

As fortes chuvas que se têm feito sentido em França aumentaram o caudal dos rios Loire e Sena, tendo afetado várias regiões do país. Aquelas que são já consideradas as piores inundações do último século levaram à evacuação de várias cidades e provocaram a morte de uma mulher.

Esta tarde, o Museu do Louvre foi fechado por causa da subida do rio Sena e todos os visitantes e trabalhadores foram retirados do local em segurança.
http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/hollande-anuncia-estado-de-catastrofe-natural_251028.html?photo=0


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jun 2016 às 11:04)

*Paris em alerta com nova inundação recorde do Sena*
09:52 Económico com agências
O Rio Sena atinge o maior nível dos últimos 30 anos e deve subir mais. Risco de inundações levou os museus da capital francesa a fecharem portas. As obras do Louvre vão ser transferidas para os andares superiores.






 Jacky Naegelen/Reuters
Paris continua em alerta devido ao mau tempo. As autoridades afirmam que o rio Sena, que atravessa a capital francesa, pode alcançar o pico de seis metros de altura esta sexta-feira, ainda assim abaixo do recorde histórico dos oito metros atingidos em 1919.

As constantes chuvas já fizeram com que o rio Sena transbordasse nos últimos dias, tendo a subida das águas ultrapassado os cinco metros. 

As inundações na capital forçou a operadora do sistema ferroviário francês a fechar a linha de metro ao longo do rio que é usada por turistas para chegar à Torre Eiffel e à Catedral de Notre Dame. Diversas ruas da capital ficaram já submersas.

O risco de inundação obrigou ao encerramento dos museus do Louvre e de Orsay. O Museu do Louvre anunciou mesmo que permanecerá encerrado esta sexta-feira para remover as obras das salas ameaçadas pelo aumento do nível das águas. As peças serão transferidas temporariamente para os andares superiores.

O Louvre é o museu mais visitado do mundo, com cerca de nove milhões de visitantes por ano. Em 2002, os gestores do museu colocaram em prática um plano de prevenção em caso de inundações. O programa inclui a observação diária do nível de água do Sena, a criação de um registo sobre as obras que devem ser transferidas para os pisos superiores, a instalação de dispositivos de evacuação de água e a transferência de peças de reserva para a cidade de Liévin, a Norte de França.

O Museu de Orsay também permanecerá fechado esta sexta-feira. Os barcos turísticos que diariamente circulam no Sena estão proibidos de navegar.

Os meteorologistas de França e da Alemanha - que também regista fortes chuvas e inundações nos estados da Baviera e de Baden-Württemberg - alertaram já para mais chuva nas próximas 24 horas. No Sul da Alemanha, as águas já causaram a morte de pelo menos dez pessoas. Em França, são duas vítimas fatais.

De acordo com o serviço meteorológico francês, Maio foi o mês mais húmido da região de Paris desde 1960. O aumento no nível do Sena levou a polícia a elevar o alerta de inundação laranja, o segundo mais alto. O índice indica que inundações podem ter um impacto significativo para as construções e os moradores.
http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/paris-em-alerta-com-nova-inundacao-recorde-do-sena_251095.html


----------



## irpsit (3 Jun 2016 às 11:45)

Tempo algo caótico na Europa neste momento.

Uma depressão continua a afectar a Europa central, trazendo inundações, em alguns pontos recorde. Desde Paris à Polónia, e até à Áustria. A depressão causa uma invulgar circulação tropical de sudeste para noroeste, desde os Balcãs até à França e Holanda.  

Um anticiclone centrado na Islândia bloqueia qualquer circulação de oeste para a Europa, trazendo inclusive temperaturas elevadas para a própria Islândia. Hoje as previsões dão conta de 25ºC ou mais (o recorde absoluto é de 30ºC). Isto numa altura em que o Árctico esteve em degelo recorde para o mês de Maio, e a entrada de ar quente, inicialmente de sudoeste e agora de sudeste, vinda da Europa, continua, sem sinais de abrandar.

Enquanto isto, os modelos dão máximas bastante elevadas para a Península Ibérica para o ínicio de Junho, chegando aos 45ºC no sul de Espanha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jun 2016 às 17:28)

*...
Novo aumento do nível do rio à noite*

De acordo com as autoridades francesas, o nível do Sena atingiu nesta sexta-feira à tarde seis metros, com um novo pico esperado para a noite, "de 6,30 ou 6,50 metros." Este nível elevado deve "manter-se relativamente estável durante todo o fim de semana antes de começar a descer", informaram as autoridades.

A última grande enchente a atingir a capital francesa foi em 1982, quando o rio chegou aos 6,15 metros. No entanto, o grande dilúvio histórico, que continua a ser o ponto de referência para os parisienses, data de 1910. Na ocasião, o rio chegou aos 8,62 metros de altura e há marcas nas docas que ainda indicam até onde o nível da água chegou.
... http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...meira-vez-em-30-anos--e-vai-continuar-a-subir


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2016 às 19:55)

NE de Itália hoje:







Perto de Moscovo, Rússia hoje:


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2016 às 21:16)

na Alemanha hoje, zona de Schleswig-Holstein:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jun 2016 às 23:17)

Hoje na Alemanha


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jun 2016 às 00:53)

*Lightning strikes at German Rock am Ring festival injuring 51 fans *

super news channel


----------



## Pek (6 Jun 2016 às 02:39)

Numerosas tormentas en los últimos días en el tercio oriental de la Península Ibérica. Sirva de ejemplo este mapa de rayos del día 4:






Alguna imagen de estos días

Arcus el día 4 en Calanda (Teruel)










Autor: Juanma Bernad. Fuente: http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/r...arcus-desde-calanda-teruel-por-juanma-bernad/

En otro orden de cosas, así se encuentra de nieve el Macizo Occidental de los Picos de Europa visto desde el Tiatordos











Autor: Aroe. Fuente y reportaje completo: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&p=103670#p103670

Y así se encontraba la Sierra de Gredos hace 5 días en el paraje de las Cinco Lagunas:


























Fuente y reportaje completo:
http://www.rutinasvarias.com/2016/05/30/ruta-las-cinco-lagunas/

Y como ya se ha comentado por aquí, mucho calor en próximos días por gran parte de la Península Ibérica. Anomalía de temperaturas para el miércoles que viene:






Y os dejo con este vídeo de una tromba de agua al tocar tierra en el entorno de Venecia:


----------



## Pek (6 Jun 2016 às 15:36)

Estofex hoy:






Nivel 2 en tres áreas europeas. La que hay en la Península Ibérica por granizo de gran tamaño como siempre en el área de Teruel, interior de Castellón y Tarragona y sur de la provincia de Zaragoza. Espectáculo de zona aquella para los meteolocos y los cazatormentas.

A level 2 was issued for the N France, Belgium, Luxembourg, W Germany area mainly for combined chances of excessive precipitation, severe wind gusts and large hail.

A level 2 was issued for NE Spain mainly for large hail.

A level 2 was issued for SE Romania mainly for severe wind gusts and large hail.


Ya está liada por Teruel:


----------



## david 6 (6 Jun 2016 às 22:17)

Antalya, Turquia hoje:






Belgorod, Russia hoje:


----------



## Pek (6 Jun 2016 às 23:27)

Buen número de supercélulas hoy en la Península Ibérica en diversas zonas (Álava, Castellón, Teruel, Burgos, Tarragona...) Os dejo con la imagen del mesociclón de una de ellas fotografiado junto a la ciudad de Vitoria (provincia de Álava):






Autor: Imanol Zuaznabar. Fuente: https://twitter.com/I_zuaznabar y https://twitter.com/AEMET_SINOBAS


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2016 às 01:04)

*Tornado über Schleswig-Holstein *

happyskylet


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jun 2016 às 18:16)

Man and his two children struck by lightning in Lisburn , Northern Ireland ...


Father and Son critical after lightening strike in Lisburn, Co Antrim.

The mans daughter is in a serious condition ((

http://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/new...o-children-suffer-burn-injuries-34779608.html


----------



## david 6 (7 Jun 2016 às 22:00)

Londres, hoje:


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jun 2016 às 01:40)

In June 2016, a slow-moving weather system unleashed several days of heavy downpours on western Europe, pushing the Seine River to heights not seen in 34 years. With the Seine’s water levels 6.1 meters (20 feet) above normal in Paris, flood waters knocked out electricity for thousands of people, interrupted road and rail traffic, shut down schools, and caused an estimated 1 billion euros of damage. During the worst of the flooding, the world’s most visited museum, the Louvre, closed as employees scrambled to move artwork out of basement areas that were at risk of flooding.

The map above depicts satellite-based measurements of rainfall over western Europe from May 22 to June 6, as compiled by NASA. These rainfall totals are regional, remotely-sensed estimates, and local amounts can be significantly higher when measured from the ground. Much of the rain—more than 400 millimeters (16 inches) in some areas—fell in central France within the Seine’s drainage basin.

The data come from the Integrated Multi-Satellite Retrievals for GPM (IMERG), a product of the Global Precipitation Measurement mission. IMERG pulls together precipitation estimates from passive microwave and infrared sensors on several satellites, as well as monthly surface precipitation gauge data, to provide precipitation estimates between 60 degrees North and South latitude. The GPM satellite is the core of a rainfall observatory that includes measurements from NASA, the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency, and five other national and international partners.

The rains were fueled by a blocking pattern in the jet stream. According to the Weather Channel, an area of low pressure remained nearly stationary for days, sustaining persistent downpours in the region.


*References and Further Reading*
BBC (2016, June 3) France floods: Louvre to close as Seine rises further. Accessed June 7, 2016.
The Guardian (2016, June 5) France floods ‘caused one billion euros worth of damage’. Accessed June 7, 2016.
The Weather Channel (2016, June 1) Here’s What Caused the Deadly Floods in Germany and France. Accessed June 7, 2016.
Reuters (2016, June 3) Paris museums move art works as flood waters rise. Accessed June 7, 2016.
NASA Earth Observatory map by Joshua Stevens, using IMERG data provided courtesy of the Global Precipitation Mission (GPM) Science Team's Precipitation Processing System (PPS). Caption by Adam Voiland.

Instrument(s): 
GPM
http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=88157


----------



## Pek (9 Jun 2016 às 15:24)

Ayer mucho calor en puntos del sur y suroeste peninsular, donde se superaron en bastantes zonas los 34º C. Máxima de la red de estaciones de AEMET en Granada con 39,5 ºC:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jun 2016 às 21:00)

Que braseiro na vizinha Espanha.
Top máximas de hoje.


----------



## Pek (14 Jun 2016 às 19:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que braseiro na vizinha Espanha.
> Top máximas de hoje.



En realidad sólo una parte de España, víctima en muchos casos del foehn de los vientos del oeste-noroeste.

En el resto del país las máximas de ayer fueron así:






Lo que siempre comentamos, la enorme diversidad ibérica. Parecen varias zonas de Europa en una sola 

Y hoy más de lo mismo:







En cambio en Málaga por efecto foehn (consecuencia del viento terral)...







Y para el miércoles/jueves nieve en las montañas de la mitad norte peninsular. Bonito contraste


----------



## Pek (15 Jun 2016 às 20:24)

Efectivamente como decíamos ayer nevando y cuajando en zonas montañosas de la mitad norte ibérica. Webcam de Collado Jermoso (León) a unos 2000 metros:






Imagen de su Facebook. Tenían pensado montar la terraza para el verano pero ha habido que esperar 






Fuente: https://m.facebook.com/refugio.colladojermoso/


----------



## Pek (16 Jun 2016 às 14:48)

En la vertiente norte de la Cordillera Cantábrica la nevada ha sido también consistente, como podemos comprobar en este vídeo del Refugio Urriellu (Asturias), a 1950 metros, que han compartido en su Facebook:


Y ha seguido nevando. Vídeo de hace unas 3 horas del Facebook de Collado Jermoso con la nevada de hoy:



Entre 10 y 11 centímetros acumulados en el Refugio había hace 1 hora:


Imagen de ahora mismo de la webcam situada en Collado Jermoso (León, 2050 m):






Edito para añadir que la cota de nieve cuajada durante este episodio se ha situado aproximadamente en aquella zona sobre los 1750 metros. Probablemente las nevadas puedan extenderse por allí hasta el próximo domingo.


----------



## irpsit (16 Jun 2016 às 18:48)

Hoje pode haver festa por estes lados na Europa.
O estofex mete nível 2 com alguma seriedade entre o leste da Suíca e o sudoeste da Polónia, incluindo Republica Checa.

Aqui na Austria a maxima atingiu 29°C e agora estao 26°C e tem chovido bem desde há meia hora, mesmo tropical, e o vento sopra forte de sul-sudoeste (fohn), aquecido por passar nos Alpes. Mas a convexao ainda assim nao está muito forte.
Apanhámos uma pequena célula, mas há uma supercélula na fronteira entre Suíca e Austria e algumas células com chuva intensa na Rep Checa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (16 Jun 2016 às 19:52)

Imagem satélite, forte convecção na zona oeste/central e leste da Europa


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jun 2016 às 22:17)

*The highest level of alert weather for Poland 4 dead today*
*
Violent storms swept across the Polish . Landscape after the passage element is frightening. There are fatalities . Unfortunately, this is not the end . Institute of Meteorology and Water Management issued a warning - first, second and third degree . Projected strong thunderstorms with hail , wind and intense rain can be very destructive consequences.

more in link use translator
https://pogoda.interia.pl/wiadomosci/news-najwyzszy-stopien-alertu-pogodowego-dla-polski,nId,2221210
*


----------



## irpsit (18 Jun 2016 às 16:50)

Trovoada da brava aqui na parte norte da Áustria.

A mais intensa da época. Uma célula em formacao resultou na chuva mais intensa do ano e um ritmo de 3 trovoes audiveis por segundo, um constante rugir há já 30minutos!!!
Granizo foi pequeno, durante uns minutos, até 0.5cm. Chuva foi torrencial furante uns 5 a 10 minutos mas continua a chuva intensa há mais de meia hora.

Também foi dado o nível 3 pelo Estofex para a Europa de leste, mais uma vez. Já ontem foi violento na parte leste da Europa.

Tem sido um Junho cheio de convexao na Europa. Nao há um dia de descanso. Só me recordo de um dia sem chuva.
Ontem e anteontem foi muito tropical por cá também... chuva, calor, ar abafado, vento...

Vou continuar o ver o show...
Uma brutalidade. O tecto da nuvem é bem elevado também, quando comecou a chover.
Células pequenas fazem por vezes surpresas mais interessantes do que supercélulas que já duram há horas...


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2016 às 17:23)

Día con tormentas severas de notable intensidad en Baleares y su entorno.

Captura matinal del radar donde se aprecian pixeles morados de máxima intensidad. Esta circunstancia ha ocurrido de forma habitual durante toda la mañana:







Aparición de supercélulas en la zona como vemos en esta animación del radar regional balear. En ella se pueden distinguir dos supercélulas:


Una de ellas ha pasado junto a la zona norte de Menorca (cerca de Fornells), donde un amigo ha podido capturar este pequeño tornado originado por dicha supercélula:







En Cataluña también tormentas severas con nieve en zonas de montaña como ha ocurrido en el área de Ensija (provincia de Barcelona):


Destacar también la actividad tormentosa que se extiende por muchas zonas europeas. Captura de Blitzortung de las 12:35 UTC:






Edit: Ejemplo del crecimiento de alguna de estas tormentas baleares en las cercanías de Palma de Mallorca:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/soychubasco


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2016 às 18:03)

Muchísimo calor hoy en la zona del Egeo, llegándose a los 42 ºC en puntos de Grecia y Turquía:


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2016 às 22:15)

Nuvens noctilucentes na República Checa:


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2016 às 22:33)

Fortes tormentas na Roménia, Macedónia e Ucrânia:






Os romenos também têm imagens de radar com mapa dinâmico:

http://www.inmh.ro/images/radarg/index.radar.php


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2016 às 14:41)

RT &#8207;@RT_com  2 hod.
BREAKING: 49 tourists, mostly children, missing in lake storm in Russia, casualties reported - authorities
https://www.rt.com/news/347331-children-missing-lake-russia/ 


*RT &#8207;@RT_com  48 min.
UPDATE: 36 saved, 11 dead, 4 missing as tourist group of mostly children caught in storm in the North of Russia*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jun 2016 às 00:15)

*Treze crianças morreram em naufrágio na Rússia*

Treze crianças, com idades entres os 12 e os 15 anos, e um adulto de Moscovo morreram afogadas quando as embarcações onde estavam, no lago Syamozero, na região russa de Karelia, se virou devido a uma tempestade. O alarme foi dado por uma sobrevivente, de 12 anos, que conseguiu chegar à margem do lago e caminhou até à aldeia mais próxima para pedir ajuda.

Visão


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2016 às 00:23)

El Refugio del Jou de los Cabrones (2000 m, Asturias) con su espectacular entorno el pasado viernes día 17 de junio, presentando una nevada muy decente para la fecha:







Fuente y reportaje completo (merece la pena):

Hoy el Refugio sigue nevado aunque con menos espesor


----------



## Pek (20 Jun 2016 às 00:46)

Gerofil disse:


> *Treze crianças morreram em naufrágio na Rússia*
> 
> Treze crianças, com idades entres os 12 e os 15 anos, e um adulto de Moscovo morreram afogadas quando as embarcações onde estavam, no lago Syamozero, na região russa de Karelia, se virou devido a uma tempestade. O alarme foi dado por uma sobrevivente, de 12 anos, que conseguiu chegar à margem do lago e caminhou até à aldeia mais próxima para pedir ajuda.
> 
> Visão



Una verdadera pena


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2016 às 08:39)

Na Turquia, mais precisamente em  Denizli, já há recorde à vista.
Máxima absoluta do mês de junho: *41,2ºC*
Máxima absoluta anual: *44,4ºC*

Ontem foi aos *44,3ºC*!


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2016 às 10:36)

Enquanto que por aqui não se passa nada, na Europa, mais a este, não faltam trovoadas.

Vídeo de uma trovoada na Moldávia no dia 18. Relâmpagos constantes!



Estas últimas na Roménia:




Fonte: Severe Weather Europe e gismeteo.md


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jun 2016 às 13:16)

guimeixen disse:


> Enquanto que por aqui não se passa nada, na Europa, mais a este, não faltam trovoadas.
> 
> Vídeo de uma trovoada na Moldávia no dia 18. Relâmpagos constantes!
> 
> ...



Meu Deus que calhaus!


----------



## Mike26 (20 Jun 2016 às 16:09)

guimeixen disse:


> Enquanto que por aqui não se passa nada, na Europa, mais a este, não faltam trovoadas.
> 
> Vídeo de uma trovoada na Moldávia no dia 18. Relâmpagos constantes!



Outro temporal do mesmo género. Em Timisoara, na Roménia:


Já agora, algo que me prende bastante a curiosidade são estes temporais com tanto relâmpago seguido no espaço de tão poucos minutos. Alguém sabe o porquê e os factores que levam a algo assim acontecer?


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jun 2016 às 16:29)

Mike26 disse:


> Outro temporal do mesmo género. Em Timisoara, na Roménia:
> 
> Já agora, algo que me prende bastante a curiosidade são estes temporais com tanto relâmpago seguido no espaço de tão poucos minutos. Alguém sabe o porquê e os factores que levam a algo assim acontecer?




Nesta página do site The Weather Prediction fala sobre isso. Quem escreveu refere que é necessário valores instabilidade (CAPE) bastante altos, água precipitável e pontos de orvalho altos e wind shear que é o aumento da velocidade e/ou a mudança da direção do vento com altura.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2016 às 20:35)

Entretanto em formato video.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2016 às 21:49)

Pančevo, Servia hoje:


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2016 às 21:50)

Romênia hoje:


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2016 às 00:06)




----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2016 às 00:28)

O Estofex dá 15% de probabilidade de ocorrência de tempo severo na Roménia (nível 3). Ontem dava o mesmo. No site oficial da Roménia só havia e só há avisos amarelos. Sim, há institutos de meteorologia piores que o Português 

O este da Hungria está em aviso laranja. Nesta página (em baixo)...

http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/

... é possível aceder às imagens de satélite, radar e localização dos raios. À direita há também um painel dinâmico com várias webcams. Clicando nele vai aparecer uma janela com todas as câmaras disponíveis.

Os húngaros também disponibilizam as anomalias da temperatura e da precipitação na Europa tendo em conta o ECM:

http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

---

Parte dos radares romenos cobrem a Sérvia. Estes têm um portal inglês minimamente decente para quem estiver interessado:

http://www.hidmet.gov.rs/index_eng.php


----------



## Mike26 (21 Jun 2016 às 00:47)

Ainda sobre a supercélula de Pancevo, na Sérvia. Sequência de imagens de satélite impressionante! É incrível como aquilo "explode" quase do nada. Acho que nunca vi algo assim na minha vida


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jun 2016 às 15:01)

Realmente incrível o que se está a passar nos países de leste. E hoje vai ser para aí a quinta ronda. A energia na atmosfera para aquelas bandas é realmente impressionante.

Autêntico massacre na Roménia:


----------



## hurricane (21 Jun 2016 às 22:30)

http://www.brusselstimes.com/belgiu...this-full-in-the-first-six-months-of-the-year

Pois é! Este mês de junho então tem sido uma loucura de chuva.


----------



## Pek (22 Jun 2016 às 20:32)

Tormentas muy intensas con granizo de gran tamaño hoy en Asturias. Muchos daños materiales:











Fuente: http://www.lne.es/






Fuente: https://twitter.com/azumorcuende






Fuente: https://twitter.com/klaperoso


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jun 2016 às 21:25)

Final da tarde com muita activiidade eléctrica na Europa Atlântica...





Blitzortung


----------



## Pek (22 Jun 2016 às 21:49)

Animación de los rayos caídos en el noroeste ibérico en las últimas 6 horas. 1582 rayos en total:






Se habla de varias supercélulas en la zona de Lugo y Asturias. Una de ellas:


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jun 2016 às 23:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Final da tarde com muita activiidade eléctrica na Europa Atlântica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É impressionante!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jun 2016 às 01:24)

A actividade eléctrica mantêm-se quase inalterável nas últimas duas horas, estendendo-se desde o norte da Espanha até à Holanda (cerca de 14 000 DEA por hora).


----------



## Pek (23 Jun 2016 às 17:04)

Para empezar un mapa con la extensión de la superficie nevada en estos días en Europa (concretamente del día 20 de junio). Como resulta normal Alpes-Cáucaso-Pirineos dominan el panorama por debajo de los Montes Escandinavos. Destacar también la presencia de nieve en zonas de menor tamaño de los Picos de Europa y Sierra Nevada en la Península Ibérica, los Montes Pónticos Orientales y la zona de los Munzur en Turquía y algunas montañas elevadas armenias.






Sigo con alguna imagen más de ayer:


Granizo en Navelgas (Asturias)



Granizada severa en Tineo (Asturias)



Y Doppler de una de las supercélulas de ayer entre Lugo y Asturias:



Hoy más tormentas por la zona


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Jun 2016 às 22:13)

Hoje na Holanda:


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jun 2016 às 12:48)

Alemanha: aviso meteorológico para tempo severo no sudoeste (chuvas torrenciais até 50 mm/h, rajadas de vento até 110 km/h e granizo, que poderá ser pedra até 4 cm de diâmetro).


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 14:38)

Boa tarde,

Estou neste momento em Glarus, Suíça. Aviso de trovoadas para grande parte da Suíça.
Neste momento crescem torres por todos os lados e já se nota uma bigorna num aguaceiro a NW daqui. Ainda não foi registada trovoada nesse aguaceiro.
Estão 30.1°C e 56% de hr. 

Imagem de radar mais recente:


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 15:47)

Time lapse feita à por volta de 2h:


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 16:43)

Já caíram algumas pingas. As nuvens vão crescendo cada vez mais e o sol já só brilha de vez enquando e vai também proporcionando um belos raios crepusculares. Vão-se formando cada vez mais aguaceiros. Veremos se tenho sorte de passar aqui alguma trovoada.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 16:57)

Tão perto daqui, a N, já foram registados quase 200 relâmpagos!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 17:30)

Uma foto tirada com o telemóvel à uns minutos. Quando voltar para Portugal coloco as que tirei com a máquina.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 17:55)

A crescerem explosivamente agora a N!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 18:14)

Rodeado agora por trovoada! Já se ouve!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 18:51)

Agora cada vez mais perto! Bastantes roncos! O céu está negro, parece que vair cair!

Imagem de radar mais recente:


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 20:48)

Estou de volta após uma trovoada espetacular. Relâmpagos bastante frequentes, uma chuvada brutal, com cada pinga que pelo barulho até parecia granizo, e também com rajadas de vento bastante fortes. Ainda consegui apanhar três raios. Nâo apanhei mais pois quase todos eram dentro da nuvem. Provalmente caíram entre 15-20mm.
Imagem de radar quando a trovoada estava mais intensa. Eu estava debaixo da mancha roxa maior da direita.







Aqui uma dos relâmpagos detetados. Encontrava-me mais ou menos no círculo roxo.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 21:32)

O melhor raio que consegui apanhar. A junção das fotos não é a melhor mas vou tentar corrigir. É visível à direita raios a sair da montanha (provavelmente antenas?) em direção à nuvem.


----------



## Pek (24 Jun 2016 às 21:42)

Más supercélulas hoy en la Península Ibérica:

Uno de los mesociclones detectados en el Doppler en Navarra:


Imágenes interesantes en la zona del valle del Ebro riojana 





















Fuente y muchas más imágenes y videos: https://twitter.com/carlosdezadeza


Nieve a 1500 metros en los Pirineos de Huesca:




Radiquero (Huesca)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/radiquero

Binéfar (Huesca)











Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteo_aragon

Rayos en las últimas horas:


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 22:25)

Mais uma time lapse esta feita já ao fim da tarde quando já estava quase a chegar a trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jun 2016 às 22:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Mais uma time lapse esta feita já ao fim da tarde quando já estava quase a chegar a trovoada.


Brutal! Obrigado pela partilha! As fotos e os vídeos estão fantásticos!


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 22:47)

Mais uma foto de um relâmpago:


----------



## guimeixen (24 Jun 2016 às 23:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Brutal! Obrigado pela partilha! As fotos e os vídeos estão fantásticos!



Obrigado!
Para a semana vou colocar mais fotos do dia de hoje.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jun 2016 às 03:43)

Grandes registos Guimeixen. Não é para todos ter a oportunidade de ir ver umas trovoadas fora de Portugal. E logo na Europa Central, onde uns cinco dias devem bastar para ver uma trovoada. A frequência é absurda. Agora cá em Portugal esperas mais uns meses.  

Quando voltas? É que isso por aí promete muito mais animação:


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jun 2016 às 08:12)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Grandes registos Guimeixen. Não é para todos ter a oportunidade de ir ver umas trovoadas fora de Portugal. E logo na Europa Central, onde uns cinco dias devem bastar para ver uma trovoada. A frequência é absurda. Agora cá em Portugal esperas mais uns meses.
> 
> Quando voltas? É que isso por aí promete muito mais animação:



Obrigado!
Infelizmente já vou ter que voltar amanhã mas o dia de ontem já foi espetacular.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jun 2016 às 16:04)

Chuva forte durante algum tempo acompanhada de alguns trovões fortes.
Agora chove fraco e já está mais claro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jun 2016 às 18:21)

Polish pass over the violent storms . Following a whirlwind in Western Pomerania were killed two people . Institute of Meteorology and Water Management warns of dangerous weather phenomena in all the provinces .
more in link use translator
https://pogoda.interia.pl/wiadomosci/news-gwaltowne-burze-nad-polska-nie-zyja-dwie-osoby,nId,2225415


----------



## Pek (25 Jun 2016 às 21:12)

Enorme contraste térmico ayer en las temperaturas máximas ibéricas entre el tercio norte y la mitad sur y el valle del Ebro:






Temperaturas para todos los gustos 

Hoy de nuevo tormentas severas con desarrollos muy destacados rozando los 14 km de altura. Esta vez en Teruel. Siempre Teruel 






Consecuencias: Granizadas muy notables. Imágenes de El Pobo (Teruel)











Fuentes: https://twitter.com/meteo_aragon y https://twitter.com/teruelmeteo


----------



## Pek (26 Jun 2016 às 18:11)

Y otra vez Teruel


----------



## Pek (27 Jun 2016 às 22:10)

Supercélula en El Entredicho (Murcia) ayer día 26 de junio:


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2016 às 20:29)

Hoy actividad tormentosa generalizada en la mitad sur ibérica. De todas formas sigo destacando lo mismo de días pasados, ya que a pesar de que hoy la convección más significativa debe estar en la zona meridional de la Península, Teruel sigue haciéndose notar. Increíble ese lugar en verano, sea de una forma u otra acaba desarrollando células destacables, aunque el día no presente en principio las mejores condiciones para ello.







Avisos de AEMET ahora mismo. Nivel amarillo en Teruel. Poco que añadir:






Llegando ahora mismo en avión al aeropuerto de Teruel:


Efectivamente nunca defrauda esa zona


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2016 às 21:29)

Estupenda "caza" en Soria hace 3 días:
















Y la granizada:






Fuente y reportaje completo: http://foro.tiempo.com/majestuoso-arcus-y-tormenta-ne-provincia-de-soria-2462016-t147481.0.html


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2016 às 11:28)

Ojo de nuevo a Teruel, que esta tarde puede vivir el enésimo episodio de tormentas fuertes


A ver en qué quedan


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2016 às 12:03)

Para ilustrar un poco lo que puede dar de sí una jornada de "caza" en Teruel os pongo este extraordinario reportaje en torno al día 31 de julio del año pasado. Con cosas como ésta :
















Autor: Chimpun.
Éstas y otras imágenes espectaculares y una narración excepcional de lo que es el espíritu de la caza de tormentas en la fuente y reportaje completo: Supercélulas en Teruel y Calatayud

Fantástico vídeo de ese mismo reportaje:


Pues eso es Teruel y no la parte más proclive a la convección y la formación de este tipo de fenómenos (Teruel es una provincia bastante grande de unos 15.000 km2). Hay zonas mucho mejores en su zona meridional y oriental (el auténtico "polo" de la convección y las tormentas severas)...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jun 2016 às 13:42)

Pek disse:


> Para ilustrar un poco lo que puede dar de sí una jornada de "caza" en Teruel os pongo este extraordinario reportaje en torno al día 31 de julio del año pasado. Con cosas como ésta :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espectaculo!!!
Excelente trabalho de seguimento Pek!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2016 às 17:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espectaculo!!!
> Excelente trabalho de seguimento Pek!
> 
> Cumprimentos



Muito obrigado!! 



Empieza el espectáculo por el interior ibérico



Posible supercélula en Segovia aunque con un ciclo de vida muy corto:











Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosegovia


Otra en formación de ciclo corto:



Yunque desde el avión en las cercanías de Teruel:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/El_Neyra


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2016 às 20:52)

Teruel... y toda la Comunidad de Aragón 






Máxima intensidad en la provincia de Huesca también:



Incrementan a nivel de aviso naranja en la zona oriental de Teruel y noroccidental de Castellón:







Longares (Zaragoza)



Tormentas violentas en los Pirineos de Huesca:



Y el plato fuerte. Mesociclón en una supercélula en la zona de Cuencas Mineras (Teruel) con posibilidad de alcanzarse vientos de 140 km/h



Tras ésta se origina una segunda supercélula también en la provincia de Teruel y en la zona de Cuencas Mineras cuya formación vemos en el satélite


Bonito día!


----------



## Pek (30 Jun 2016 às 15:23)

Alguna imagen de ayer

Calanda (Teruel)





Autor: Juanma Bernad . Fuente: https://twitter.com/JuanManuelBern

Muchísimos rayos nube-tierra en esta provincia ayer:












Rayos caídos en árboles de la carretera de Villafranca a La Iglesuela (Castellón)










Autor: Juan Manuel Tena Dols. Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_CValencia

Y hoy, aunque menos que ayer, seguimos con la actividad tormentosa...






De momento la convección ya ha empezado


----------



## Pek (30 Jun 2016 às 20:03)

Hoy finalmente Teruel no ha llegado a "explotar" por esta razón:



Y lo más "jugoso" se ha quedado en la provincia de Castellón (aunque muy cerquita de Teruel) y en los Pirineos de Gerona.

Villafranca del Cid (Castellón) hoy. Hasta 75,5 mm se han recogido aquí en poco tiempo y con mucho granizo:












Y tremenda granizada en esta misma localidad 


























Fuente: https://twitter.com/SIAB_Castellon, https://twitter.com/avametpred y https://twitter.com/AEMET_SINOBAS

Dos vídeos de la granizada en Villafranca del Cid:







En Cataluña máxima intensidad en puntos de los Pirineos de la provincia de Gerona con cantidades de precipitación de unos 25-30 mm en apenas 20-30 minutos:


----------



## Pek (1 Jul 2016 às 10:52)

Más sobre la tormenta de ayer en Villafranca del Cid. Zonas de acumulación superiores a los *120 mm* en el entorno de la localidad:











y *217* rayos en un radio de apenas *5 km* alrededor de la localidad de Villafranca :






Su municipio:






Máximo detalle:






Una imagen más de la gran acumulación de granizo:






Y una par de vídeos con la inundación del patio del colegio de esa localidad:



Visión a escala ibérica donde se aprecia una notable disminución en la actividad con respecto al miércoles:






Y hoy más:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (3 Jul 2016 às 20:30)

Voo lisboa - Madrid


----------



## rafathunderstorm (3 Jul 2016 às 20:38)

A minha sorte


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2016 às 10:50)

Ontem umas das células em Espanha ao final da tarde era uma super-célula


----------



## Pek (5 Jul 2016 às 18:01)

Zaragoza ayer 







Autor: Daniel Eito. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteo_aragon


Formación del mesociclón de Zaragoza:



Muchísimos rayos. Más de 7000 hasta las 9 de esta mañana:
















Ejemplos:

Zaragoza:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/alvaroshutter


Utebo (provincia de Zaragoza)


Y muchísimo granizo acompañado de precipitaciones torrenciales (32 mm en 25 minutos):


----------



## Pek (5 Jul 2016 às 18:38)

Consecuencias de todo lo anterior y las supercélulas generadas:



Ayer también acabó formándose un VCM (Vórtice Convectivo de Mesoescala)








Y hoy más:






Os dejo con estas estupendas fotos del Macizo de las Maladetas (Pirineos Aragoneses Orientales, provincia de Huesca) y su estado nivoso a primeros de julio:






Foto: Jorge Mayoral. Fuente: https://twitter.com/AEMET_Aragon











Zona del valle de Remuñe en primer término y Posets al fondo (Pirineos Aragoneses. Provincia de Huesca):






Autor: Literolés. Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4307

Estado nivoso de los Pirineos Aragoneses Centrales el pasado día 3 de julio desde el Balaitús (Provincia de Huesca):





















Merece la pena el reportaje completo con lagos como estos:




































Autor: Naturalezo. Fuente y Reportaje completo: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=4311


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2016 às 01:42)

Tremendo SCM (Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala) esta noche sobre el norte de Extremadura y Castilla-La Mancha, la Comunidad de Madrid y mitad sur de Castilla y León:











Animación con las descargas:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (6 Jul 2016 às 07:16)

Ontem à noite assisti a um espectaculo incrivel de raios sobre o mar em Riccione Italia durante umas 3h seguidas.
Mais tarde publicarei algumas fotos


----------



## rafathunderstorm (6 Jul 2016 às 20:22)

Algumas fotos de ontem


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2016 às 23:55)

Algunas de ayer por la noche:

Posible supercélula en León






Fuente: https://twitter.com/Gorospe1992

Espectacular captura de un rayo cayendo sobre la enorme cruz del Valle de los Caídos (Madrid)






Autor: Raúl Yuste. Fuente: https://twitter.com/tiempobrasero


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2016 às 00:00)

De antesdeayer, animación del VCM (Vórtice Convectivo de Mesoescala) que se formó entre La Rioja, Soria, Navarra, Zaragoza y Huesca


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2016 às 00:45)

Y de hoy:













Granizos de gran tamaño en muchos puntos ibéricos. Esta imagen es de Guntín (Lugo):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/RedmeteoP?lang=es






Fuente: https://twitter.com/mcsuf1



Tremenda tormenta en Don Benito (Badajoz):



Daños provocados:



Inundaciones:



Y más de 5000 rayos caídos en Galicia (hasta casi 7000 contando con los territorios de alrededor), casi todos en prácticamente 6 horas, la gran mayoría en la provincia de Lugo:











Fuente: MeteoGalicia


----------



## irpsit (11 Jul 2016 às 12:05)

Sigo com 33° aqui na Austria. Perto de Viena, as temperaturas já seguem com 36°C, a poucos graus do recorde absoluto de 41°C.

Mas uma frente fria aproximando-se agora da Franca, e trazendo ar frio, irá causar intensas trovoadas hoje à noite e amanha, e uma forte descida da temperatura, até aos 14°C de maxima na quinta-feira! 

O Estofex coloca nível 2 para a Europa central.


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2016 às 16:31)

Tornado en Monesterio (Badajoz) el día 7 de julio:


Jávea (Alicante) hoy:



Bonitas imágenes de Madrid en días pasados:





















Autor: Alberto Lunas. Fuente y reportaje completo: http://foro.tiempo.com/esplendida-noche-de-tormenta-y-rayos-en-madrid-5julio2016-t147525.0.html

Destacar también los mammatus de Tarragona de hace dos días:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteofalset






Fuente: https://twitter.com/CLorenzo10

No comento nada, pero en la zona de la Sierra de Gudar-Sierra del Rayo-Mosqueruela (Teruel) siguen saliendo a tormenta severa por día. Es tremendo aquello.

En cuanto a las temperaturas máximas, de nuevo, una vez más, encontramos "varios países" en uno solo:

Día 11






Día 12 y madrugada del 13






Nótese el efecto foehn del terral en las temperaturas de la zona de Málaga, viento que, por otra parte, hace cosas como ésta:


Parece que para la semana que viene tendremos calorcito del bueno...


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2016 às 17:50)

Destacar también las heladas hoy en zonas de la Alta Sanabria como Porto, en el valle del río Bibey (1196 m, Zamora):






Fuente: SAIH del Miño-Sil


También heladas en la alta montaña pirenaica con temperaturas bajo cero la mayor parte del día. Ejemplo: Pica d'Estats (3143 m, provincia de Lérida)






Fuente: Meteo Valls d'Àneu


----------



## Paelagius (13 Jul 2016 às 22:52)

Boa noite,

Génova (Itália), tempestade sobre a cidade: vento, chuva, e granizo.


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2016 às 10:58)

Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m, Soria), temperatura mínima de *-1,0* ºC hoy. Y con el sensor de la estación meteorológica a 2 metros del suelo 











-0,8 ºC en la estación Netatmo de esa misma localidad. Temperatura más baja de esa red en una porción notable del hemisferio norte 






Fuente:


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2016 às 15:25)

Llánaves de la Reina (1450 m, León). Mínima de -1,5 ºC hoy


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2016 às 23:51)

Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m, Soria), casi *-2 °C* hoy de mínima  y con una enorme amplitud térmica. Muchas de las plantas de los huertos se resienten con este tipo de temperaturas en la época más cálida del año (patatas y calabacines completamente helados, por ejemplo). Nuevamente una de las temperaturas mínimas más bajas de las distintas redes meteorológicas del hemisferio norte fuera de las grandes cimas montañosas. Tremendo:





*-2,1°C *en la estación meteorológica del embalse de la Cuerda del Pozo (1049 m, Soria)


----------



## Paelagius (20 Jul 2016 às 03:50)

Neste momento, sobre o País de Gales e a Escócia


----------



## Paelagius (22 Jul 2016 às 12:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Hoje espera-se tempo severo pela Europa Central, nomeadamente na Alemanha.



Sobre a Europa Central, ontem foi atingido o auge do calor de um episódio de anticiclone. Por causa da massa de ar de origem sub-tropical, foram registadas temperaturas máximas elevadas. Esta manhã, no entanto, uma perturbação atravessou os países da Europa Central e a área dos Alpes, trazendo aguaceiros e trovoadas. O sistema de baixa pressão, que persiste, vai continuar a resultar em precipitação na Europa de Leste.


----------



## Pek (22 Jul 2016 às 21:04)

Tormentas fuertes también en zonas de la mitad oriental ibérica en los últimos días:

En Soria, La Rioja y Navarra hace dos días. Estructura en V-Notch clarísima:






Rastro del bicho:






Consecuencias:


Corte de la tormenta que lo provocó:






Radiquero (Huesca)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/radiquero 

SCM (Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala) ayer en Navarra y Huesca con acumulados de precipitación de hasta 128 mm en pocas horas:






Rayos ayer:






Alguna imagen de esos rayos en Tremp (provincia de Lérida):





Fuente: https://twitter.com/MONTSEC_

Hoy todo más centrado en la zona oriental catalana y aragonesa con nivel 2 ESTOFEX en Cataluña:






Por la mañana:






Alguna supercélula en la zona de Teruel de siempre...

Granizadas:



Por la tarde-noche protagonismo de Cataluña. Con preciptaciones de máxima intensidad:






Y rayos. Éste, de tipo paraguas *tierra-nube*, en Sant Boi (provincia de Barcelona):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/XiakoU2


----------



## Pek (22 Jul 2016 às 21:27)

Alguna cosa más destacada de días pasados:

-Record de calor en Oviedo y Gijón (Asturias):

http://www.elcomercio.es/asturias/201607/19/calor-record-gijon-oviedo-20160719003150-v.html

Dos ciudades en las que es rarísimo llegar a 30 ºC. La mayoría de los años ni se alcanza esa cifra:



- Reventón cálido tremendo en la costa de Granada:








Galerna en el Cantábrico:


Y otras circunstancias...






Fuente: https://twitter.com/52Javiergarcia

La galerna con el cambio de vientos provocó la eliminación del calor inusual en la zona y la vuelta al típico verano cantábrico de hoy:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/unaitoGV


----------



## irpsit (23 Jul 2016 às 22:20)

Foram dois dias algo bombásticos aqui no norte da Áustria.

Ontem uma pequena célula quase resultou num pequeno tornado aqui num lago. Vi a água a levantar quando ia no carro e toca a fugir. Felizmente nao ocorreu o tornado.
Hoje, uma valente supercélula, passou por cima de nós, e nós mesmo no centro dela, levámos localmente com granizo gigante e intenso.

Granizo foi tanto que acumulou como neve, cerca de 10cm, e caiam muitas "pedras" de 3cm e  por vezes de 10cm! O barulho nos vidros foi intenso e houve muitos prejuízos aqui. Vidros partidos, árvores derrubadas, nas ruas pareceu que passou uma tempestade tropical, tudo cheio de ramos de árvores e folhas. Os jardins devastados e inundados, além da camada de gelo acumulado. Acidentes, incendios provocados pelos raios, etc. Os relampagos eram muito violentos e foi entao que me lembrei que era claro o granizo gigante no interior da célula, que causava as desgarcas muito violentas e repetitivas.

Ainda nao vi nada nas noticias, mas suspeito que vai vir nas noticias. A supercélula também deixou de se mover e entao a zona fronteirica do norte da Austria com a Republica Checa está a ser massacrada com um diluvio. A agua do lago local aqui na Austria já está muito perto de transbordar para a pequena cidade onde vivo (tem sido um verao muito muito chuvoso, a dose de trovoadas tem sido anormalmente alta).

Foi um show valente, certamente a tempestade mais intensa que até agora experienciei no centro da Europa. Calhei de estar no local certo à hora certa, e em condicoes de seguranca felizmente. Porque esta tempestade poderia matar quem estivesse debaixo dela....

Vejam o sat24... ali no centro da Europa.

Hoje maxima de 29°C, ar esteve abafado, o calor alimentou bem a supercélula.
Agora continua a chover, sem parar, pois estou no limite sul da supercélula, desde que esta parou na sua deslocacao para norte.


----------



## Pek (26 Jul 2016 às 19:05)

Mucho calor en estos días en la Península Ibérica y sur de Francia con, como casi siempre, la excepción del tercio norte ibérico

Temperaturas máximas de ayer:






Destacadas:






Previsión para hoy:






Como vemos y suele ser habitual el tercio norte ibérico y en particular la Cornisa Cantábrica con temperaturas frescas incluso en comparación a muchas otras zonas de Europa Occidental salvo altas montañas. Destaca especialmente el área de A Mariña (Lugo), con temperaturas casi propias de las áreas occidentales británicas más frescas, y a escasa altitud. Un lugar particular.


----------



## Pek (27 Jul 2016 às 16:53)

Repetición de la jugada:











Increíble de nuevo la zona norte de Lugo en este tipo de situaciones, con *temperaturas máximas por debajo de los 15 ºC* a escasa altitud 

Sirvan de ejemplo las temperaturas máximas de estas estaciones de Meteogalicia:

Labrada (662 m, Lugo):...... 15,8 ºC
Fragavella (595 m, Lugo):... 16,1 ºC






Y más al norte (en la comarca de A Mariña) seguramente las máximas pueden haber sido aún más bajas


----------



## Pek (28 Jul 2016 às 12:21)

Ayer también tuvimos tormentas fuertes en las zonas ibéricas habituales:






Precipitaciones fuertes sobre todo en Cataluña con valores totales superiores a los 60 mm en poco tiempo:






Gran torrencialidad, con precipitaciones, según las estaciones, de entre 30 y 35 mm caídos en apenas 30 minutos o 15 mm en tan sólo 10 minutos. Topes nubosos superiores a los 15 km 







Algunas imágenes de ayer en Cataluña:

Cardona (Barcelona)











Barcelona capital:






Se esperan nuevas tormentas en la zona con el episodio de fuerte calor que se avecina por la zona para este fin de semana.

Os dejo con esta bonita webcam desde la cota 2500 metros de Baqueira Beret (Pirineos Catalanes Occidentales, provincia de Lérida). Al fondo se observa imponente el Macizo de las Maladetas, ya en los Pirineos Aragoneses Orientales, pertenecientes a la Comunidad Autónoma de Aragón, término municipal de Benasque (provincia de Huesca).


----------



## Pek (28 Jul 2016 às 21:17)

Malla (Barcelona) ayer






Autor: *Emili Vilamala*. Fuente: http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/photos/8701143/


----------



## irpsit (7 Ago 2016 às 22:35)

Aqui na Austria, continuamos com um verao invulgar. Um verao quente e sobretudo muito humido.

Tem sido um verao recorde a nivel de precipitacao. Figura como verao quente, mas a nivel de temperatura nao é nada de extraordinaria, só atingimos 35°C de maxima anual, devido às sucessivas frentes frias que nos tem poupado de vagas de calor, que caso contrário iriam trazer uma repeticao de 2003, em minha opiniao. 

A cada semana, surge uma frente fria trazendo trovoadas e chuvas intensas, e até tornados, e descidas de temperaturas fortes. Desde Maio tem chovido muito acima da média aqui. Tem sido interessante, com muita chuva mesmo, e alguns eventos extremos pontuais.


----------



## Topê (8 Ago 2016 às 14:45)

irpsit disse:


> Aqui na Austria, continuamos com um verao invulgar. Um verao quente e sobretudo muito humido.
> 
> Tem sido um verao recorde a nivel de precipitacao. Figura como verao quente, mas a nivel de temperatura nao é nada de extraordinaria, só atingimos 35°C de maxima anual, devido às sucessivas frentes frias que nos tem poupado de vagas de calor, que caso contrário iriam trazer uma repeticao de 2003, em minha opiniao.
> 
> A cada semana, surge uma frente fria trazendo trovoadas e chuvas intensas, e até tornados, e descidas de temperaturas fortes. Desde Maio tem chovido muito acima da média aqui. Tem sido interessante, com muita chuva mesmo, e alguns eventos extremos pontuais.



O ano passado foi um Verão extremamente quente e seco por ai.


----------



## Topê (8 Ago 2016 às 14:54)

Temperaturas na vizinha Galiza também super altas mas no Litoral lá está o forno Galego Ourense nem aos 36º graus chegou:

Vigo-41º graus  deve ter batido o seu record absoluto;
Compostela-37º graus;
Pontevedra-41º graus.

fonte registos do accuweather.


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2016 às 21:36)

Topê disse:


> Temperaturas na vizinha Galiza também super altas mas no Litoral lá está o forno Galego Ourense nem aos 36º graus chegou:
> 
> Vigo-41º graus  deve ter batido o seu record absoluto;
> Compostela-37º graus;
> ...



Exactamente, Vigo batió ayer su récord absoluto de temperatura máxima por 3 grados de diferencia . El anterior era de 37,8 °C. Brutal.


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2016 às 21:51)

En cuanto a hoy, imagen IR que muestra la temperatura de los cuerpos radiantes: tierra, mar, nubes.







Y temperatura del agua del mar:






Fuente: AEMET


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2016 às 12:55)

Hoje:






Fonte: IM.PT


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2016 às 20:11)

Tormentas muy fuertes en Cataluña con preciptaciones de máxima intensidad (hasta 41 mm en 30 minutos en Anglès (Gerona))

Ejemplo de una de ellas en Age (Gerona)


Muchos rayos en Gerona:


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2016 às 11:27)

Más de ayer:

Temperaturas máximas. Como siempre enorme diversidad:






Valores extremos más elevados:






3000 rayos totales. Espectacular Cataluña






Gran densidad en torno a la ciudad de Gerona, con 659 descargas en un radio de apenas 20 km:






Precipitaciones máximas en torno a los *75-80 mm* en esa zona en un muy corto espacio de tiempo

Algunos vídeos de ayer:


Bañeras del Penedés (Tarragona)



Gerona capital



Crecida del Freser en la Coma des Fresers (Gerona)



Y algunas imágenes:

Picarany (Tarragona)






Autor: Jaume Alegre











Autor: Adrià Piñol


Deltebre (Tarragona)











Autor: Agustí Descarrega

Fuente de las fotos: http://www.ara.cat/societat/meteo/p...des-imponents-vostres-fotos_0_1629437124.html


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2016 às 11:38)

Y hoy atención a la Comunidad Valenciana 


Se esperan grandes acumulados de precipitación


----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2016 às 00:23)

Algunas imágenes de hoy:

Xeraco (Valencia). Hasta 90 mm se han acumulado allí en poco rato:



Tavernes de la Valldigna (Valencia)



Por la tarde desarrollo de tormentas severas en la mitad sur peninsular con la aparición de alguna supercélula.

Vídeo comentado sobre esta circunstancia en el que también se aprecian los penachos de humo de los incendios del noroeste ibérico:



Más de 3500 rayos hasta las 19:30 UTC de hoy:


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2016 às 00:43)

Frost in August? Some people in parts of Scotland woke up to a wintry scene this morning! It was a chilly night last night with a temperature of -1 °C recorded at Dalwhinnie and Tulloch Bridge.





Met Office

Primeiros grandes nevões nos Alpes...




Severe Weather Europe


----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2016 às 00:47)

Consecuencias:

Granizo severo en Darro (Granada)



En Guadix (Granada)



Tormentas intensas en Huelma (Jaén)




Vehículos afectados por inundaciones em Jaén capital:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/InfoEmerg

Uno de los "bichos" en Jaén:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/objtormentas

Precipitaciones acumuladas entre las 14:00 y las 20:00 estimadas por el radar superiores a los 130 mm en algunas zonas de Jaén:


----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2016 às 14:00)

Más imágenes de ayer en Andalucía Oriental:

El "monstruo" de Jaén acercándose a Darro (Granada) momentos antes de soltar el granizo






Autor: José Manuel Martínez. Fuente: https://twitter.com/JoseBlackcloud


Llegada de las tormentas a Arroyo del Ojanco (Jaén) y, en la misma conversación, más vídeos con las consecuencias derivadas. Da respeto 




Rayos totales ayer:


----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2016 às 14:20)

Esta noche heladas considerables en zonas de Soria y Burgos fuera de la alta montaña:

- Pineda de la Sierra (1160 m, Burgos):........... -2,5 ºC
- Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m, Soria):............. -2,0 ºC

Fuente: SAIH-Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, y Meteoclimatic



De nuevo Duruelo de la Sierra de las temperaturas más bajas del Hemisferio Norte en la red Netatmo


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2016 às 14:30)

Pek disse:


> Esta noche heladas considerables en zonas de Soria y Burgos fuera de la alta montaña:
> 
> - Pineda de la Sierra (1160 m, Burgos):........... -2,5 ºC
> - Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m, Soria):............. -2,0 ºC
> ...



Off-Topic: creo que iré dormir unas noches a Duruelo de la Sierra... Estoy harto de los 25ºC de Portalegre, noche si, noche si...

@Pek esse valor és fiable?? Tantos dias con temperaturas más bajas que los países nordicos, creo que és muy estraño...


----------



## Pek (11 Ago 2016 às 17:19)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: creo que iré dormir unas noches a Duruelo de la Sierra... Estoy harto de los 25ºC de Portalegre, noche si, noche si...
> 
> @Pek esse valor és fiable?? Tantos dias con temperaturas más bajas que los países nordicos, creo que és muy estraño...



Totalmente fiable  Es una estación con sello de calidad de Meteoclimatic utilizada ampliamente en espacios de El Tiempo de la Televisión Española, así como retwitteados sus observaciones tanto por AEMET Sinobas como por AEMET_Esp. En este caso también han sido citados:


Se trata de una estación con ya muchos años de funcionamiento llevada por un observador bien conocido en foros españoles por sus datos y la seriedad de sus mediciones. Por algo tiene el sello de calidad de Meteoclimatic. Más información: http://www.meteoclimatic.net/perfil/ESCYL4200000042158B

Además normalmente en su twitter (https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo) suele acompañar los valores con fotos demostrativas del entorno. Escarcha, cristales del coche helados, etc.

El interior ibérico puede arrojar mínimas sorprendentemente frías incluso en período veraniego en determinadas zonas. Dejo dos mapas de AEMET con las fechas de primera y última helada en una década particularmente cálida como es 2002-2012











En esa zona morada de Soria está Duruelo 

Y todo esto teniendo en cuenta que se trata de un mapa que no considera adecuadamente el relieve y la altitud y que se ha hecho con sólo un determinado número de estaciones de AEMET que además no suelen estar localizadas muchas de ellas en las zonas más favorables para las mínimas precisamente.

Dejo otro mapa de AEMET con el *número de días sin helada inferior a -2 ºC *para el período 1982-2011*:




*


Según ese mapa Duruelo estaría en una zona en que sólo transcurren de 100 a 145 días entre la última temperatura inferior a -2 de la primavera y la primera inferior a -2 del otoño. En ese período puede haber heladas inferiores a 0 ºC, pero en teoría no a los -2.

Hoy vemos además que la red de automáticas de AEMET también ha registrado mínimas bajas. Particularmente destacada la de León capital, a apenas 900 metros de altura:






Vamos, que sí, que es muy fiable 

Éste es el pueblo, rodeado por pinares de _Pinus sylvestris_:











Como curiosidad añadir que algunas localizaciones de la película Doctor Zhivago, inspiradas en los bosques rusos, se rodaron por esta zona.

Recomiendo estas dos webs para poder conocer mejor la zona. Ambas son del observador de la estación de Meteoclimatic:

http://meteoduruelo.blogspot.es/
https://meteoduruelo.wordpress.com/

Y su twitter con datos de sus tres estaciones meteorológicas y muchas fotos diarias:

https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo

Dormirías muy bien allí en verano  A mí me pasa aquí en Menorca. Llevo muy mal sus noches cálidas acostumbrado a las noches veraniegas de mi pueblo, Gargantilla del Lozoya, que sin ser Duruelo, ofrece noches muy frescas en verano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Ago 2016 às 22:31)

@Pek  gracias por la explicacion y por ese trabajo de meteorologia


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2016 às 00:56)

Por cá calor mas... anomalia negativa até 16 ºC no sudeste da Europa ! Ontem já tinha referido os nevões nos Alpes...





Meteo Europe


----------



## Pek (12 Ago 2016 às 10:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Pek  gracias por la explicacion y por ese trabajo de meteorologia



Encantado! Muchas gracias


----------



## Pek (12 Ago 2016 às 10:16)

Daños en un avión por granizo severo en Krasnodar (Rusia), ayer


----------



## Pek (12 Ago 2016 às 21:12)

Hoy nuevamente mínimas bajas en determinadas zonas del interior peninsular, aunque no tanto como ayer. En todo caso lo que sí ha resultado destacado es la gran oscilación térmica de algunas estaciones. Por ejemplo:

.........................................................................Mínima.........Máxima............Oscilación térmica

Cuéllar (795 m, Segovia)................................ 2,7 ºC............31,8 ºC..................... *29,1 ºC*
Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m, Soria)............ 2,5 ºC............30,6 ºC..................... *28,1 ºC*
Cubillo de Ebro (770 m, Cantabria).............. 3,9 ºC............31,9 ºC..................... *28,0 ºC*
Guitiriz (438 m, Lugo)..................................... 5,6 ºC............33,3 ºC..................... *27,7 ºC
*
Fuente: AEMET y Meteoclimatic

Del invierno al verano en apenas unas horas  

Como ya comentábamos ayer en relación a la estación de Meteoclimatic de Duruelo de la Sierra, en vista del notable dato de oscilación térmica de hoy y de la fiabilidad de la misma, AEMET Sinobas ha retwitteado sus valores:






Hoy día espléndido en Duruelo de la Sierra, con una máxima elevada como consecuencia del viento del sur. Dos vistas de hoy de la localidad con los enormes pinares autóctonos de _Pinus sylvestris _que la rodean, bosques muy utilizados en la industria maderera por la que es famosa esta zona:

Vista hacia el norte:






Vista hacia el sur con el gran "mar" de _Pinus sylvestris _que se pierde en el horizonte:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo

El _Pinus sylvestris _es una especie dominante en los bosques boreales eurosiberianos (fundamentalmente en la taiga escandinava y rusoeuropea), extendiéndose hasta Siberia Oriental. Las masas ibéricas suponen su límite suroccidental de distribución. Mapa de su distribución natural (sin incluir repoblaciones en zonas de las que no es autóctono. Por ejemplo en España no están incluidas en este mapa las grandes masas de las provincias de Zamora, León, Palencia, Lugo, Ourense, etc. con la excepción de la zona de Lillo)






Detalle de la zona Europea más próxima:





Áreas ibéricas de idoneidad para la especie, variando del negro (máxima) al blanco (mínima). En general coincide bastante con la distribución real y actual de la especie incluyendo las zonas repobladas naturalizadas con óptimo desarrollo:





Fuente: Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona. ATLAS DE IDONEIDAD TOPO-CLIMÁTICA DE LEÑOSAS.
http://www.opengis.uab.es/wms/IdoneitatPI/index.htm

P.D.: Creo que ya hemos comentado alguna vez que en el municipio de Duruelo de la Sierra es donde tiene su nacimiento el río Duero/Douro. De hecho esta localidad se encuentra hermanada con Porto.


----------



## irpsit (12 Ago 2016 às 22:44)

Enquanto Portugal se estufa com o calor, aqui na Austria tivemos uma semana muito fresca e chuvosa, com a entrada polar.

A temperatura que estava a 30°C na segunda, desceu aos 18°C na terca, e quarta, quinta e sexta registou-se temperaturas à volta dos 10 a 14°C durante a tarde e mínimas abaixo dos 7°C!
Aqui chamam o verao yoyo, pois a temperatura ora está nos 30°C uns dias, ora desce aos 10-15°C noutros.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Ago 2016 às 01:10)

irpsit disse:


> Enquanto Portugal se estufa com o calor, aqui na Austria tivemos uma semana muito fresca e chuvosa, com a entrada polar.
> 
> A temperatura que estava a 30°C na segunda, desceu aos 18°C na terca, e quarta, quinta e sexta registou-se temperaturas à volta dos 10 a 14°C durante a tarde e mínimas abaixo dos 7°C!
> Aqui chamam o verao yoyo, pois a temperatura ora está nos 30°C uns dias, ora desce aos 10-15°C noutros.


Ao menos podem sempre balançar a média... Já nós estamos no Inferno desde dia 1  Os dias abaixo da média são raros


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2016 às 18:30)

Nos Açores, reinam condições bem diferentes do continente, por exemplo, em Santa Cruz das Flores, estão (às 16h UTC)  26,3 ºC e 67,5% de humidade...  Mas imagino, que em zonas de altitude ou em zonas viradas para um quadrante diferente, possam haver variações notórias nas condições meteorológicas.

Para se ter alguma ideia da complexidade termoclimática, aqui está um mapa bioclimático da Europa (que se calhar alguns de vós já conhece):


----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2016 às 19:58)

belem disse:


> Nos Açores, reinam condições bem diferentes do continente, por exemplo, em Santa Cruz das Flores, estão (às 16h UTC)  26,3 ºC e 67,5% de humidade...  Mas imagino, que em zonas de altitude ou em zonas viradas para um quadrante diferente, possam haver variações notórias nas condições meteorológicas.
> 
> Para ter alguma ideia da complexidade termoclimática, aqui está um mapa bioclimático da Europa (que se calhar alguns de vós já conhece):



Sí, ese mapa de Rívas-Martinez, persona muy conocida en el mundillo botánico en el que me muevo, con algunos errores y falta de detalle en la zona ibérica, es bastante orientativo de la compleja realidad. En él queda una vez más claro lo que tantas veces hemos dicho: la enorme diversidad ibérica en comparación a cualquier otra zona de Europa.

La Península Ibérica presenta en su territorio todos los pisos bioclimáticos mediterráneos, submediterráneos y templados existentes en Europa:

Tm: Termomediterráneo
Mm: Mesomediterráneo
Sm: Supramediterráneo
Om: Oromediterráneo
Cm: Crioromediterráneo (No sale en el mapa europeo por la falta de detalle. Pero en uno ibérico de detalle sí saldría)

Msm: Mesosubmediterráneo
Ssm: Suprasubmediterráneo
Osm: Orosubmediterráneo

Tt: Termotemplado o Termocolino
Mt: Mesotemplado o Colino
St: Supratemplado o Montano
Ot: Orotemplado o Subalpino
Ct: Criorotemplado o Alpino (No sale en el mapa europeo por la falta de detalle. Pero en uno de detalle sí saldría. Tanto en los Alpes como en los Pirineos y la Cordillera Cantábrica)


Además si incluímos las islas macaronésicas añadiríamos:

Im: Inframediterráneo
Ism: Infrasubmediterráneo
Tsm: Termosubmediterráneo
It: Infratemplado o Infracolino

Brutal. Un continente en miniatura o un resumen de toda la Europa por debajo del paralelo 60º en apenas 600.000 km2. Y todo esto tiene su reflejo en la biodiversidad, igualmente la mayor del continente.
Poder pasar en apenas unos kilómetros de zonas bioclimática y paisajísticamente tan diferentes como algunas de las ibéricas es increíble, mientras a otros ciudadanos europeos les cuesta un viaje de miles de kilómetros el poder hacerlo.

Los ibéricos somos unos privilegiados 

P.D.: Eso sí, ese patrimonio hay que cuidarlo. Es nuestra responsabilidad

Edito con tres mapas ibéricos de 2015 muy mejorados y actualizados con respecto a ese de Rivas-Martínez de 2004. Lamentablemente no está incluido Portugal. Clicad para verlos en detalle:

Mapa conjunto de Macrobioclimas, Variantes y Termotipos (tipos climáticos *en función de la temperatura*):









Mapa conjunto de Bioclimas y Ombrotipos (tipos climáticos *en función de la precipitación*):











Y el mapa definitivo y más importante, el de *Isobioclimas.* Ampliadlo para poder verlo en toda su riqueza





*





72 Isobioclimas
*
Dos conclusiones espectaculares:

- La riqueza bioclimática de la España Peninsular y Balear se pone de manifiesto cuando se comparan las unidades bioclimáticas del mundo y las que se dan en el territorio estudiado por nosotros: tenemos 2 Macrobioclimas, de los 5 existentes en el mundo; 5 Bioclimas Mediterráneos, de los 8 que hay en el mundo, y 4 Bioclimas Templados, de los 4 que hay en el mundo; 6 de los 7, y 5 de los 7 Termotipos Mediterráneos y Templados, respectivamente existentes en el mundo; 7 de los 9 Ombrotipos del mundo; y *72 de los 351 Isobioclimas mundiales*.

- Comparando Diversidad Bioclimática y superficie territorial, *la España Peninsular y Balear tiene 1/5 de los Isobioclimas del mundo, en tan sólo 1/300 de las tierras emergidas*: es decir, l*a España Peninsular y Balear tiene una Diversidad Bioclimática 60 veces mayor de la que le correspondería simplemente por extensión territorial*.

Fuente: _Mapa Isobioclimático de la España Peninsular y Balear_. Autores: López Fernández, M. L., Marco, R., Piñas, S. & López F., M. S.. 2015. Enlace: http://naturalezaenhispania.com/articulo4final.htm

Como para generalizar sobre la Península Ibérica...

Perdón por el off topic. Ampliaré todos estos datos y tablas en su lugar correspondiente


----------



## Pek (14 Ago 2016 às 01:54)

Retomo el hilo del tópico con este vídeo que muestra la rotación de la tormenta del pasado 10 de agosto en Darro (Granada)


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2016 às 11:45)

«Sí, ese mapa de Rívas-Martinez, persona muy conocida en el mundillo botánico en el que me muevo, con algunos errores y falta de detalle en la zona ibérica, es bastante orientativo de la compleja realidad. En él queda una vez más claro lo que tantas veces hemos dicho: la enorme diversidad ibérica en comparación a cualquier otra zona de Europa.»

Sim, reparei que também há alguma falta de detalhe em relação a Portugal, mas já nos dá alguma ideia da realidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Ago 2016 às 21:19)

*China Xinhua News* ‏@XHNews  1 hHá 1 hora
Parts of Moscow submerged in deep water with decades-old daily precipitation records broken (Sputnik pic)


















52 retweets43 curtiram

 Russian Market retweetou


*euronews* ‏@euronews  1 hHá 1 hora
Moscow sees 'worst rains in 130 years' http://bit.ly/2byJ1nS





28 retweets11 curtiram


----------



## Pek (16 Ago 2016 às 02:17)

Tormentas hoy en la Península Ibérica y el arco alpino. También destaca el polvo en suspensión sahariano que acompaña a la nubosidad de origen tropical:







Detalle sobre Iberia





Algunas imágenes y vídeos que han dejado las tormentas hoy:


Arcus en el Valle de Mena (Burgos)





















Fuente: https://twitter.com/GorkaHermoso1


Irún (Guipúzcoa)






Autor: Iñaki Graña. Fuente: https://twitter.com/granamendi


Laguardia en el Valle del Ebro






Autor: Jesús R. López. Fuente: https://twitter.com/laguardanavarra


Granizo en el Interior sur de Galicia



Y en la ciudad de Vitoria:






Argandoña (Álava)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/EFerroviario


Espectaculares mammatus en la ciudad de Vitoria






Fuente: https://twitter.com/mhfernandez82






Fuente: https://twitter.com/endikaugarte


Y para mañana más:






Período de validez: 15 – 23:59h del 16-8-16

Fuente: https://spainstormprediction.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pek (16 Ago 2016 às 12:50)

Granizada ayer en Pedroso (LaRioja). Pobres parras


----------



## Pek (16 Ago 2016 às 17:29)

Y empiezan a ser muy necesarias las precipitaciones en los Pirineos, sobre todo en su vertiente sur, ante la situación de sequía que se empieza a vivir en la zona. Se trata de un área con una precipitación estival muy elevada pero que este año están resultando muy inferiores a las normales. Hablamos de zonas que llevan 4 o 5 mm en el último mes cuando las medias normales nos hablan de cifras en torno a los 100 mm.

Imagen de satélite Terra del pasado día 13 de agosto. La imagen está ligeramente rotada para facilitar la observación. Se incluye la línea fronteriza. Obsérvese cómo los grandes macizos pirenaicos, que caen mayoritariamente en el lado español de la cordillera, se muestran amarillentos en sus zonas de prados. Las zonas grises, blanquecinas y blancas son áreas de neveros, heleros, glaciares, roquedos y zonas pedregosas. Más al sur de lo que muestra la imagen en territorio español hay algún macizo más, pero los principales son los que se ven. La distancia de la imagen son aproximadamente 450 km de largo por 80 km de ancho.






Algunas imágenes de estos días que muestran esa sequía

Valle de Benasque y río Ésera en muy mal estado





Foto: Jorge Mayoral. Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_aragon

Macizo de las Maladetas-Montes Malditos






Foto: Dani Mora. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteobenas


Macizo del Monte Perdido:






Foto: Jefoce. Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/reportajes-de-viajes-pueblos-naturaleza-y-montana-b23.0/

Ibón de Estanés






Foto: Atlan. Fuente: Climaynievepirineos

Entorno del Midi






Fuente: https://twitter.com/Beitia55

Ibón de Cregüeña y zona de Lliterola al fondo






Foto: Ricardo Pérez. Fuente: https://twitter.com/richytheking

Entorno de Gavarnia con el Macizo de Vignemale o Comachibosa al fondo:






Autor: jefoce. Fuente: Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/reportajes-de-viajes-pueblos-naturaleza-y-montana-b23.0/

Valle de Ordesa:






Foto: Literolés. Fuente: Climaynievepirineos

Obviamente hay sitios en mejor estado según las zonas como es el caso de las praderas del fondo de Valle de Ordesa:






Foto: Literolés. Fuente: Climaynievepirineos

Más al este la cosa mejora algo pero sin llegar a tirar cohetes. Vista de hoy desde el Tuc de la Cigalera (Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida) hacia el oeste, con los Montes Malditos de fondo:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/xavialtaneu?lang=es


Pero en general el estado es muy malo para lo que resulta habitual. Eso sí, bonito sigue siendo bonito:

Vistas panorámicas desde el Mulleres (Montes Malditos):











Fotos: Joan Carles Palos. Fuente: https://twitter.com/Tronc96

Panorámica de los Montes Malditos y el cordal del Perdiguero desde Luchón











Glaciar de la Maladeta, de la Maladeta Occidental y picos del Salvaguardia y la Mina desde Luchón:











Más fotos y fuente: http://meteopallars.blogspot.com.es/

Entorno de Panticosa (Huesca)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/Beitia55


Macizos del Monte Perdido y el Vignemale o Comachibosa desde La Munia







Circo y Cascada de Gavarnia:






Fotos: Jefoce. Fuente: Fuente: http://foro.tiempo.com/reportajes-de-viajes-pueblos-naturaleza-y-montana-b23.0/


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Ago 2016 às 17:57)

RT &#8207;@RT_com  · 36s36 seconds ago  

This isn't Florida or Hawaii... it's Moscow after heaviest rainfall in 100 yrs. http://on.rt.com/7mt2

Watch the video has they water ski down a flooded street

in Moscow.


----------



## irpsit (17 Ago 2016 às 00:03)

Na Austria voltou o calor e mais um dia de máxima de 30°C. Tempo abafado continua há já uns dias. Mas nada de extraordinário.


----------



## Pek (18 Ago 2016 às 00:52)

Ayer de nuevo tormentas intensas en los sitios de siempre del este ibérico. Granizo, vientos fuertes, lluvias intensas (60 mm en poco rato), algún tornado y daños a la agricultura:






Anglesola (Lérida)


Efectos del granizo en Linyola (Lérida)


Tormenta muy intensa en San Privat d'en Bas (Gerona) con vientos fuertes


Hoy de nuevo tormentas fuertes en los lugares de siempre de Cataluña

Rayos durante esta tarde hasta las 18:00:






Ejemplo de una de esas tormentas intensas en Roda de Ter (Barcelona)


Lo de casi siempre por aquellos lares, vamos.

Os dejo con este bonito time-lapse de una supercélula en Koszeg (Hungría) ayer:


----------



## Pek (20 Ago 2016 às 21:33)

Sistemas supercelulares severos hoy en el noreste ibérico:



Granizo severo y precipitaciones muy intensas, superiores a los 100 mm según zonas (hasta 130 mm en algunos puntos). Topes nubosos superiores a los 18 km 






 :

Autor: Vicente Aupí. Fuente: https://twitter.com/VicenteAupi


Granizo en Alcalá de la Selva (Teruel)






Autor: Beto Martínez. Fuente: https://twitter.com/Beto_Martinez89

Vídeo:



Más granizo del municipio de Alcalá de la Selva (Teruel)











Autora: Estefanía de Julio. Fuente: https://twitter.com/esteffi99


Atzeneta del Maestrat (Castellón). 94 mm han caído a tan sólo 8 km al norte de esa localidad, según datos del observador meteorológico de la localidad, que enviaba este vídeo


----------



## Pek (22 Ago 2016 às 21:48)

Tremenda oscilación térmica hoy en muchas zonas del interior ibérico. Algunos ejemplos, especialmente destacable el caso de la ciudad de Vitoria:

...........................................................................Mínima..........Máxima............Oscilación térmica

Vitoria (513 m, Álava)........................................ 6,3 ºC............36,6 ºC..................... *30,3 ºC*
Zuazo de Kuartango (567 m, Álava)................ 6,7 ºC............36,7 ºC..................... *30,0 ºC*
Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m, Soria)............... 4,3 ºC............34,2 ºC..................... *29,9 ºC*

Fuente: AEMET y Meteoclimatic


Por otra parte mucho calor hoy y para próximos días.

Os dejo con esta refrescante y envidiable imagen de la zona de Aralar en la provincia de Guipúzcoa (Comunidad Autónoma del País Vasco, muy cerquita de la Comunidad Autónoma de Navarra) desde la cima del Larrunarri (Txindoki) a 1342 metros de altitud. Como decíamos en el tópico de imágenes de satélite, verdor muy notable el de los prados de aquella zona:






Autor: Navarrameteo. Fuente:  https://twitter.com/Euskalmet (Agencia de Meteorología de la Comunidad Autónoma del País Vasco)

Un saludo y buenas noches

Edito los valores de la ciudad de Vitoria con los datos oficiales del Synop, que dan una oscilación térmica final de 30,3 ºC para el día 22 de agosto


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Ago 2016 às 22:29)

Pek disse:


> Tremenda oscilación térmica hoy en muchas zonas del interior ibérico. Algunos ejemplos, especialmente destacable el caso de la ciudad de Vitoria:
> 
> ...........................................................................Mínima..........Máxima............Oscilación térmica
> 
> ...



Boas Pek,

Por cá também tem havido grandes oscilações térmicas, ontem uma estação oficial registou *8,9ºC* / *39,3ºC (Alvega,vale do Tejo, cota 80mts)*


----------



## Pek (23 Ago 2016 às 00:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Pek,
> 
> Por cá também tem havido grandes oscilações térmicas, ontem uma estação oficial registou *8,9ºC* / *39,3ºC (Alvega,vale do Tejo, cota 80mts)*



Espectacular!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2016 às 09:29)

severe-weather.EU &#8207;@severeweatherEU  · 4m4 minutes ago  

Spectacular lightning show over Bucharest, Romania last night from midnight to 1 am. Photo: Augustin Lazariou

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqhogdVXEAAQhF3.jpg


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2016 às 11:41)

Pek disse:


> Espectacular!



Sem dúvida, tenho que corrigir a altitude, a estação está na verdade a 51 mts de altitude.


----------



## Pek (23 Ago 2016 às 13:31)

Buceando un poco más en datos oficiales vascos de ayer, he encontrado los valores de la estación de Salvatierra (589 m, Álava) de la Agencia de Meteorología de la Comunidad Autónoma del País Vasco (EUSKALMET), que tuvo una mínima diezminutal de 5,8 ºC y una máxima diezminutal de 36,3 ºC, para una oscilación térmica final (con datos diezminutales) de *30,5 ºC*. Valores realmente llamativos por la provincia de Álava.

Datos estadísticos de la estación: http://www.euskalmet.euskadi.net/s0...a/estadisticas.apl?e=5&campo=C030-Salvatierra
Lecturas detalladas: http://www.euskalmet.euskadi.net/s07-5853x/es/meteorologia/lectur.apl?e=5&campo=C030-Salvatierra


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2016 às 13:43)

Pek disse:


> Buceando un poco más en datos oficiales vascos de ayer, he encontrado los valores de la estación de Salvatierra (589 m, Álava) de la Agencia de Meteorología de la Comunidad Autónoma del País Vasco (EUSKALMET), que tuvo una mínima diezminutal de 5,8 ºC y una máxima diezminutal de 36,3 ºC, para una oscilación térmica final (con datos diezminutales) de *30,5 ºC*. Valores realmente llamativos por la provincia de Álava.
> 
> Datos estadísticos de la estación: http://www.euskalmet.euskadi.net/s0...a/estadisticas.apl?e=5&campo=C030-Salvatierra
> Lecturas detalladas: http://www.euskalmet.euskadi.net/s07-5853x/es/meteorologia/lectur.apl?e=5&campo=C030-Salvatierra



Muito interessante, por acaso também gosto de acompanhar as amplitudes térmicas.
Cá em Portugal o valor mais alto registado este ano, tanto  em estações oficiais como amadoras foi registado por uma estação amadora, a 7 de Agosto.
10,7ºC/ 42,1ºC (31,4)
A aldeia chama-se Seiça, é um pequeno vale, mas com um poder térmico inacreditável. 

https://www.wunderground.com/person...=ISANTARM3#history/s20160807/e20160807/mdaily


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2016 às 14:22)

Russian Market Retweeted


*BFMTV* ‏@BFMTV  5 hHá 5 horas
Températures caniculaires sur toute la France cette semaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://www.bfmtv.com/planete/grand-soleil-et-fortes-chaleurs-sur-toute-la-france-cette-semaine-1028757.html#page/contribution/index…





1 retweet2 likes




*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  5 hHá 5 horas
Extreme heat alert issued for Moscow.










1 retweet0 likes


----------



## Pek (23 Ago 2016 às 18:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muito interessante, por acaso também gosto de acompanhar as amplitudes térmicas.
> Cá em Portugal o valor mais alto registado este ano, tanto  em estações oficiais como amadoras foi registado por uma estação amadora, a 7 de Agosto.
> 10,7ºC/ 42,1ºC (31,4)
> A aldeia chama-se Seiça, é um pequeno vale, mas com um poder térmico inacreditável.
> ...



Fantástico dato!! Increíble!! 

Por si te interesa, en los últimos años (2011-2016) las estaciones más bestias que yo he podido ver (supongo que habrá más, pero es casi imposible hacer un seguimiento completo diario) tanto en observatorios oficiales como de aficionados fiables de distintas redes españolas han sido: (No repito valores de cada estación, sólo pongo uno para cada una de ellas, el más alto)

.............................................................................Fecha..................Mínima..........Máxima............Oscilación térmica

Jou sin Tierre (1958 m, Asturias)..................10/12/2013............. -29,0 ºC............8,7 ºC.................... *37,7 ºC*
Terroso (970 m, Zamora)............................. 10 y 11/08/2012...... 0,7 ºC..............35,7 ºC.................. *35,0 ºC*
Huélamo-La Serna (1200 m, Cuenca)......... 15/09/2012............. -1,6 ºC..............32,9 ºC...................*34,5 ºC*
Huélamo (1318 m, Cuenca)......................... 23/02/2012............. -17,5 ºC............16,5 ºC.................. *34,0 ºC*
Villaceid (1025 m, León)............................... 17/05/2014............. -7,6 ºC..............25,4 ºC.................. *33,0 ºC*
Mariana (940 m, Cuenca)............................. 15/09/2012.............. 0,4 ºC.............33,2 ºC................... *32,8 ºC*
Riocavado de la Sierra (1147 m, Burgos).... 10/08/2011.............. -1,9 ºC............30,8 ºC.................. *32,7 ºC*
Valle de Losa (640 m, Burgos)...................... 10/08/2012............... 8,4 ºC.............40,9 ºC................. *32,5 ºC
*
Sin duda Seiça estaría en ese grupo de elegidos. Gran descubrimiento y más a esa altitud  Muchas gracias, Jonas


----------



## irpsit (23 Ago 2016 às 22:52)

Essas oscilacoes térmicas sao dignas de um deserto!
Dá cabo de qualquer planta cultivada! A seguir a um frio de 6°C virem máximas acima dos 30°C.

Aqui na Áustria finalmente o bloqueio do AA chegou e instalou-se. O final do verao deverá ser quente e seco. Se calhar como o Outono de 2015. Na Francas as máximas aproximam-se já de valores recorde. Aqui na Austria as máximas ainda estao normais (por volta dos 30°C), ligeiramente elevadas para a altura do ano.


----------



## Pek (25 Ago 2016 às 21:41)

Ayer y hoy gran actividad tormentosa en el noroeste peninsular, con incluso la formación de un Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala (SCM) en Galicia:






Rayos ayer:







Y los de hoy hasta las 19:20 UTC, que también ha afectado a diversas zonas del suroeste ibérico:






Y un pileus de ayer por la tarde de las tormentas de Zamora vistas desde Segovia:






Autor: Adrián Escobar. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteosegovia


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2016 às 20:26)




----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 15:19)

Parece que cairam dois recordes( certamente que foram muitos mais) em Cordoba(Aeroporto) e Sevilha(Aeroporto) ambos datados em 1988.
Impressionante !


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 16:14)

Temperaturas extremas em Espanha (até agora)
Murcia - 44,5 ºC
Jerez de la Frontera (Aeroporto) - 44,5 ºC
Sevilha (Aeroporto) - 44,2 ºC
Cordoba (Aeroporto) - 44,0 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 16:18)

Que não cheguem a 44,8ºC, que valor é nosso.


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2016 às 16:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Temperaturas extremas em Espanha (até agora)
> Murcia - 44,5 ºC
> Jerez de la Frontera (Aeroporto) - 44,5 ºC
> Sevilha (Aeroporto) - 44,2 ºC
> Cordoba (Aeroporto) - 44,0 ºC


Valores impressionates para o mês de setembro. Os últimos verões começam sempre a ter temperaturas alucinantes na peninsula ibérica, espero bem que não se torne norma as temperaturas máximas estarem sempre no limiar dos +45ºC! Se não, começamos a debater aqui nos próximos 10 anos qual a localidade em Espanha ou Portugal que ultrapassa os +46ºC/+47ºC...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 16:49)

Até ao momento, máxima de *44,9ºC* em Cordoba(Aeroporto) - Máxima a nivel europeu verão 2016.
O valor de Mora é assim batido, já fomos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Set 2016 às 16:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até ao momento, máxima de *44,9ºC* em Cordoba(Aeroporto)
> O valor de Mora é assim batido, já fomos.



Península Ibérica mais quente que o Norte de África...


----------



## Thomar (5 Set 2016 às 16:55)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até ao momento, máxima de *44,9ºC* em Cordoba(Aeroporto) - Máxima a nivel europeu verão 2016.
> O valor de Mora é assim batido, já fomos.


Off-topic: Os Espanhóis são uns invejosos , querem bater a máxima por apenas +0,1ºC e ainda por cima num sítio (aeroporto) cheio de alcatrão...
Assim não vale!...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2016 às 16:58)

Thomar disse:


> Off-topic: Os Espanhóis são uns invejosos , querem bater a máxima por apenas +0,1ºC e ainda por cima num sítio (aeroporto) cheio de alcatrão...
> Assim não vale!...



Ainda tenho uma ténue esperança em Alvega e Alcácer do Sal.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Set 2016 às 17:00)

Thomar disse:


> Off-topic: Os Espanhóis são uns invejosos , querem bater a máxima por apenas +0,1ºC e ainda por cima num sítio (aeroporto) cheio de alcatrão...
> Assim não vale!...



Off-Topic: Não podemos perder a esperança, pois Alcácer do Sal estava bem lançado com 43,5 ºC às 14h  E sem alcatrão


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 07:18)

Valores finais registados ontem na vizinha Espanha.
Por cá devemos ter ido aos 44,5ºC/ 44,7ºC, lá para as 11horas temos os dados oficiais de ontem, é aguardar.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 11:08)

Alcacer do Sal foi então aos *44,5ºC*, é um valor igualmente brutal.


----------



## belem (6 Set 2016 às 12:13)

É realmente «preocupante», ver-se localidades como Mora ou Alcácer do Sal, ombrear-se com localidades situadas em vales, bem mais a Sul e no interior da Andaluzia.


----------



## Skizzo (6 Set 2016 às 15:17)

Thomar disse:


> Valores impressionates para o mês de setembro. Os últimos verões começam sempre a ter temperaturas alucinantes na peninsula ibérica, espero bem que não se torne norma as temperaturas máximas estarem sempre no limiar dos +45ºC! Se não, começamos a debater aqui nos próximos 10 anos qual a localidade em Espanha ou Portugal que ultrapassa os +46ºC/+47ºC...



Nos anos 80 tivemos Setembros igualmente alucinantes. Évora chegou aos 44.2ºC, imagino o que estações como Elvas ou Alvega teriam na época.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Set 2016 às 15:33)

Europa a precisar de uma valente entrada fria...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2016 às 22:31)

E não é que em Espanha subiu a fasquia para os *45,7ºC* registados hoje em Montoro,Cordoba.
Agora sim, está restabelecido a temperatura maxima europeia deste verão e quiça dos próximos. 

Outra curiosidade, duas amplitudes térmicas agressivas:
Cuellar(Segovia):   *9,0ºC* / *39,6ºC*
Morón de Almazán(Soria): *7,6ºC* / *39,2ºC*


*Fonte: AEMET*


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2016 às 02:09)

Como venís comentando, brutal y excepcional episodio caluroso en buena parte de la Península Ibérica (con la excepción de zonas de montaña y el litoral cantábrico. Y con todo, salvo excepciones como, entre otros valores, los 19,2 ºC de máxima en Arteixo (A Coruña), con temperaturas altas para lo habitual en esas zonas)

Temperaturas máximas de ayer:











Tremendo 


Mucho más agradable en Canarias:







Obviamente este episodio excepcional ha dejado un gigantesco número de récords absolutos de calor para septiembre, quedándose en muchos casos muy cerca de los récords absolutos anuales históricos:










Fuente: AEMET

P.D.: Estos días he estado un poco desconectado y me he dejado unas cuantas cosas en el tintero. Poco a poco las iré recuperando. Un saludo


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2016 às 11:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Outra curiosidade, duas amplitudes térmicas agressivas:
> Cuellar(Segovia): *9,0ºC* / *39,6ºC*
> Morón de Almazán(Soria): *7,6ºC* / *39,2ºC*



E o "deserto" aqui tão perto..


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2016 às 22:14)

criz0r disse:


> E o "deserto" aqui tão perto..



Na "nossa"  rede de estações, quer amadoras, ou oficiais, temos algumas com potencial também assinável.
Até acho os nossos registos talvez mais curiosos, pois são a muito menos altitude e mais próximos do mar.


----------



## Pek (8 Set 2016 às 02:36)

Máximas destacadas de ayer, día 6 de septiembre:






Se agotan los calificativos con este episodio

De nuevo volvieron a batirse un gran número de récords absolutos (incluso algunos de los registrados el día anterior):










Mínimas también extraordinariamente elevadas:






Fuente: AEMET

Por otra parte destacada galerna la que ha habido hoy en el Cantábrico, con giro brusco de los vientos, velocidades notables de los mismos y súbito descenso de temperaturas:

















Mesovórtice asociado a la nubosidad que acarrea la galerna:











Bajada muy fuerte de las temperaturas en la zona afectada por la galerna:



Vientos bruscos y repentinos destacados:






Descenso notable de la presión con la aproximación del fenómeno y subida destacada tras su paso:



Más información sobre este fenómeno adverso típico de las costas septentrionales españolas:

https://aemetblog.es/2016/09/07/las-galernas/


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2016 às 19:58)

*4 Dead, 1 Missing After Torrential Rainfall, Flooding Slams Greece*
*https://weather.com/news/news/greece-rain-flooding-deadly-kalamata-thermaikos*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2016 às 20:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *4 Dead, 1 Missing After Torrential Rainfall, Flooding Slams Greece*
> *https://weather.com/news/news/greece-rain-flooding-deadly-kalamata-thermaikos*


yesterday at Zakynthos island 
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cr2iPSwXEAATj25.jpg


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 11:15)

#eustorm @EUStormMap

Partner report @severeweatherEU Flash #Flooding in Ostuni, S Italy 10.9.16 Photos via MeteoPuglia #eustorm 4/30






7h

https://twitter.com/intent/like?tweet_id=775159173705240576

http://en.sat24.com/en/sp#


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2016 às 15:52)

Lamentablemente estoy teniendo muy poco tiempo estos días para poder participar en el foro y, por la tanto, me estoy dejando muchísimas cosas de días pasados, pero os dejo algunos eventos de ayer:

Tremenda supercélula tornádica con su tornado asociado en Huesca:
















Fuente: AEMET Sinobas



Espectacular downburst en Valencia generando graves inundaciones:



Galerna en el País Vasco:

















Fuente: Twitter AEMET País Vasco

Vídeo de los vientos y sus consecuencias:

http://www.diariovasco.com/videos/s...na-pone-jaque-sebastian-5123156392001-mm.html

No sólo ha nevado en las montañas del norte (Cordillera Cantábrica, Pirineos, Sistema Ibérico Norte...) sino también en Madrid:



Y mucha atención a la ciclogénesis que se acerca a la Cornisa Cantábrica. Mucha atención a Asturias, Cantabria y País Vasco:


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2016 às 17:50)

Inundaciones en Valencia. Imagen de la Escuela Superior de Telecomunicaciones de la Universidad Politécnica de Valencia tras los *53 mm *caídos ayer en tan solo* 30 minutos 





*
Autor: Antonio Rivera. Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2016 às 00:01)

Granizo severo en La Paúl (Huesca) ayer:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteo_aragon

De hoy tenemos algunas trombas marinas tornádicas en Mallorca. Un par de vídeos de una de ellas en Port de Valldemossa. Observad el barco que aparece junto a la tromba marina en el primero de la vídeos:



Nieve hoy en los Pirineos Aragoneses por encima de los 2300 metros. Imagen del Mondarruego visto desde Torla (Huesca)






Autor: Óscar Canal Subías. Fuentes: https://www.facebook.com/paisajesdeordesa/ y https://twitter.com/eltiempo_atv


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2016 às 12:12)

Atención a las costas del oriente asturiano, cántabras y vascas. Bilbao y su entorno...





















Ahora mismo:


----------



## Pek (15 Set 2016 às 16:54)

Ojo de la depresión subtropical perfectamente identificable:











Inundaciones ya en Asturias:


----------



## Rachie (16 Set 2016 às 12:12)

Estou de férias em Amsterdão e ontem à noite fui presenteada com uma belíssima trovoada. Aqui fica um pequeno registo  do que consegui fotografar.


----------



## Pek (20 Set 2016 às 14:30)

Estos días pasados se habían registrado nevadas en Pirineos, Alpes, Cordillera Cantábrica, Sistema Central... Hoy le ha tocado el turno a Sierra Nevada:


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2016 às 19:25)




----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2016 às 20:46)

Foto tirada em Città Sant'Angelo, Itália, no dia 19 de Setembro:








Prometo que tiro uma foto com este cenário e partilho com vocês algum dia destes. 

 Fonte


----------



## Pek (21 Set 2016 às 00:01)

Hoy en Baleares hemos tenido tormentas fuertes y presencia de trombas marinas. Resultan especialmente destacadas las de Ibiza con precipitaciones de gran intensidad de hasta 46,4 mm en 30 minutos en Cala Bou.

Un vídeo simpático de hoy en el oeste de Ibiza que también refleja la presencia destacada del granizo:



El día de hoy ha dejado imágenes espectaculares como ésta por el Archipiélago. En este caso tomada desde Cala Serena en Felanitx (Mallorca):






Autor: Toni Grimalt. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteodemallorca


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2016 às 18:07)

Sistemas convectivos organizados severos en la zona de siempre del este ibérico:











Precipitaciones muy intensas (cerca de 100 mm en muy poco tiempo llevan en algunos sitios), granizadas muy llamativas y miles de descargas eléctricas. Algunas imágenes:

Palma de Mallorca (tasas de precipitación máximas de hasta 274,2 mm/h en las cercanías )






Fuente: https://twitter.com/miquelsalamanca

Fortanete (Teruel) 











Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteo_aragon

En Menorca de momento quedamos al margen de esta situación, aunque desde mi casa se veían hace rato los gigantescos topes nubosos de Mallorca

Iré actualizando

Mientras os dejo con una estupenda imagen de la supercélula tornádica del pasado día 13 en Huesca:






Fuente: http://laparadadelstormchaser.com/web/?p=4639


----------



## Pek (23 Set 2016 às 20:39)

Muchísimos rayos:



Barcelona:


Trombas marinas en Baleares:


----------



## Pek (24 Set 2016 às 01:30)

Más de Barcelona y su entorno:



Supercélula nocturna en Motilla del Palancar (Cuenca)







Fuente: https://twitter.com/javipanolas97

Vallfogona de Balaguer (Lérida). 51 mm en 30 minutos. Resultado:










Fuente: https://twitter.com/querafort

Más de 17.000 rayos hasta las 22 horas


Un ejemplo en Alzira (Valencia):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/waltzcloud

Y otro en el entorno de Barcelona:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoSAB

Alto Maresme (Barcelona):






Autor: Hillbilly del Norte. Fuente: http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/s...016-chubascos-y-tormenta/msg745403/#msg745403

Ojo mañana a Baleares:






Para acá se acerca un bonito SCM en forma de línea de turbonada:


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2016 às 02:04)

Más información de ayer día 23:
*23.588* rayos totales en el día 






Algunas imágenes:

Montgat (Barcelona)




Autores Cristian y Lina

Teià (Barcelona)











Autor: Enric Navarrete

Lloret de Mar (Gerona)





Autor: Jaume Mos

Fuente: http://www.ara.cat/societat/meteo/Galeria-dimatges-duna-daiguats-tempestes_0_1656434546.html

Barcelona











Fuente: https://twitter.com/teslaweather

Alatoz (Albacete)









Fuente: https://twitter.com/UsuarioSN

Vídeo de ayer en Balaguer (Lérida) provocado por los 51 mm en 30 minutos


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2016 às 02:44)

Y algunas imágenes de hoy, día 24, en Baleares:

Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala sobre Baleares (particularmente Ibiza y Formentera) a primera hora que ha generado multitud de rayos (11.000 entre las 23 horas del día 23 y las 11 de la mañana del día 24):






Resultado de alguno de estos miles de rayos en Ibiza:



Algunas imágenes de hoy aquí:

Puigderros (Mallorca)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/dualpalma


Andratx (Mallorca)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/DuncanWingen

El Toro (Menorca)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/tomeumir78

Yo he hecho alguna foto del episodio de hoy en la isla pero aún tengo pendiente pasarlas al ordenador. De todas formas en la zona en que yo vivo de Menorca el episodio no ha sido muy intenso

Y para mañana:






Para que se vea el peso de estos episodios de precipitaciones intensas en el entorno mediterráneo en esta época del año:


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2016 às 02:55)

Y os dejo con estas dos fotos brutales de ayer en Barcelona:






Fuente:  https://twitter.com/elblogdeltemps

Increíble imagen de ayer coincidiendo con las Fiestas de la Mercè (la fiesta mayor de Barcelona) 






Fuente: https://twitter.com/BcnSkyline 

Y esta última de Valencia:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/objtormentas

Un último apunte, ayer en Vandellós (Tarragona) se alcanzaron intensidades de lluvia de hasta 397,2 mm/h. Gran dato de precipitaciones extremadamente torrenciales.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 11:25)

Os primeiros flocos em Erzurum, este ano chegaram bem mais cedo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 11:46)

Máximas de ontem, Portugal e Espanha a liderar , ultrapassando inclusive os valores das máximas da Turquia.





Rede IPMA
T.máxima: 31,8ºC (São Pedro do Corval, Reguengos)31,8ºC (Elvas)

Rede AEMET
T.máxima: 34,1ºC (El Granado,Huelva)


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2016 às 13:58)

Tremenda tromba de agua ahora mismo en mi casa. Llevamos 20 mm en muy poco tiempo:


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2016 às 17:34)

Atención a Cataluña






Solsonés (Lérida)






Palamós (Gerona)






Banyoles (Gerona)






Fuentes: https://twitter.com/tomasmolinab y https://twitter.com/meteocat

Precipitaciones torrenciales:


----------



## irpsit (25 Set 2016 às 18:53)

Outono, segundo os modelos, anteve-se extremamente quente e seco aqui na Austria.
Algo muito fora do comum.

Hoje a máxima rondou os 24°C, muito acima da média, com máximas perto dos 30°C no sul da Austria.
Continuará assim durante o resto da semana.
Já o inicio de Setembro trouxe-nos temperaturas extraordinárias, bem acima dos 30°C.

E o mais sério é que os modelos, ou a previsao do accuweather, dá apenas 1 ou 2 dias de chuva durante Outubro, e com temperaturas bem acima da média.

2016 tem sido assim, louco. Um inverno que praticamente nao teve neve, uma primavera extremamente chuvosa, um verao que foi quente mas continuando o recorde de precipitacao, e um outono que se anteve com calor fora do normal e seca.


----------



## 1337 (25 Set 2016 às 19:07)

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...ook.com&utm_campaign=buffer&utm_content=geral

Isto é mesmo possível?


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 19:28)

1337 disse:


> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...ook.com&utm_campaign=buffer&utm_content=geral
> 
> Isto é mesmo possível?



Brutal mesmo!
Em tempos vi um video de algo semelhante no Brasil, mas não há comparação com este caso de Itália, a área onde chove é tão pequena,inacreditável


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2016 às 21:54)

Granizada severa en Jorba (Barcelona) esta tarde


----------



## lserpa (25 Set 2016 às 22:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Brutal mesmo!
> Em tempos vi um video de algo semelhante no Brasil, mas não há comparação com este caso de Itália, a área onde chove é tão pequena,inacreditável


Não faz sentido absolutamente nenhum!!! O do brasil notava-se claramente que era fake, pois as nuvens não eram de precipitação e notava-se uma corrente ascendente de água ... damm mas este não há como fazer uma relação!! Até fico burro com isto?!


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2016 às 22:54)

Vista desde mi casa hacia el este ahora mismo. Al fondo la localidad de Sant Lluís (Menorca)






Disculpad la calidad pero es la primera vez que intento capturar un rayo. Qué ilusión me ha hecho pillarlo!!  Lo he improvisado sin trípode


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2016 às 23:29)

Se pesquisarem por "Nuvola di Fantozzi" no youtube encontram vários vídeos do género nos últimos anos https://www.youtube.com/results?q=Nuvola+di+Fantozzi
É apenas o São Pedro a dar uma mijinha. Ou vá lá, puxem pela cabeça, porque é que os vídeos são sempre ao lado de prédios altos.


----------



## Pek (26 Set 2016 às 01:15)

Una más. Aquí la tormenta ya estaba lejos y tuve que tirar de zoom. Apoyaba la cámara en las rodillas







El entorno de los rayos me sale como quemado. Tendré que leerme detalladamente este tópico de meteopt para hacerlo mejor. Poco a poco.

Un saludo


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Set 2016 às 03:21)

Vince disse:


> Se pesquisarem por "Nuvola di Fantozzi" no youtube encontram vários vídeos do género nos últimos anos https://www.youtube.com/results?q=Nuvola+di+Fantozzi
> É apenas o São Pedro a dar uma mijinha. Ou vá lá, puxem pela cabeça, porque é que os vídeos são sempre ao lado de prédios altos.



Também pensei nisso. Parece-me demais para ser algo natural. Acredito que hajam episódios de chuva mesmo muito localizados, mas nunca nestas proporções. Há que ter em conta o movimento das nuvens, que mesmo que seja mínimo há sempre correntes em altitude que fariam com que a chuva se dispersasse mais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Set 2016 às 03:32)

Pek disse:


> Más de Barcelona y su entorno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes registos Pek! Muita animação por aí nestes últimos tempos. 


Grande valor esse em Barcelona também! Por aqui já tive 43 mm em 30 minutos (8 Outubro de 2014). E também foi o caos na cidade.


Un saludo


----------



## 1337 (26 Set 2016 às 10:48)

Vince disse:


> Se pesquisarem por "Nuvola di Fantozzi" no youtube encontram vários vídeos do género nos últimos anos https://www.youtube.com/results?q=Nuvola+di+Fantozzi
> É apenas o São Pedro a dar uma mijinha. Ou vá lá, puxem pela cabeça, porque é que os vídeos são sempre ao lado de prédios altos.


Mas é ou não possível? Se é fake tinha tanta gente a filmar? E como é que a chuva cai tão longe dos prédios sempre certinha no mesmo sítio?Poderá ser o meio urbano a originar este fenómeno, e  por isso, ser sempre filmado onde tem prédios?


----------



## guimeixen (26 Set 2016 às 11:11)

1337 disse:


> Mas é ou não possível? Se é fake tinha tanta gente a filmar? E como é que a chuva cai tão longe dos prédios sempre certinha no mesmo sítio?Poderá ser o meio urbano a originar este fenómeno, e  por isso, ser sempre filmado onde tem prédios?



A nuvem tinha que se mexer e arrastaria a precipitação com ela e no vídeo está sempre no mesmo sítio.


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2016 às 11:26)

Visto que há vários vídeos virais do género em Itália, o vídeo ou vídeos não tem que ser fakes/CGI, até pode ser apenas uma brincadeira de alguém a mandar do terraço um fino jacto de água para o ar caindo certinha no mesmo local na rua.

Ou mais provavelmente um tubo de descarga longo num terraço para a água não cair no passeio em cima das pessoas, ou mesmo um problema de um aspersor de rega num terraço ajardinado. Depois de umas pesquisas na Net, encontrei isto de 2014:



> Escludete fenomeni paranormali e nubi di vario tipo, la verità sul “mistero” che tanto ha fatto scalpore nel capoluogo siciliano è semplice quanto divertente: si tratta infatti di un sistema di irrigazione automatico posto all’ultimo piano di uno stabile in via Manin, a Palermo, che saltuariamente si attiva di notte e che, tramite un tubo di scarico che sporge dal balcone dell’abitazione, fa cadere l’acqua superflua sull’asfalto creando l’effetto di un piccolo temporale, del diametro di 2-3 metri.
> “Non c’è nulla di cui stupirsi, non è la prima volta che capita – ha spiegato a Si24 Valerio Foddai, un residente della zona – l’impianto si attiva di notte ma il lampione antistante al palazzo crea un gioco di luci tale da non far vedere da dove provenga l’acqua. Spesso con i miei amici – conclude – ci divertivamo ad osservare le reazioni della gente! Ora il tubo però sembra che sia stato rimosso”.
> 
> *Tradução automática Google:*
> ...



E provavelmente quem filma até se apercebe mesmo da origem da água mas grava o vídeo de modo a fazer uma brincadeira para mostrar aos amigos ou gerar muitas partilhas e likes nas redes sociais, até aponta para cima mas não grava o ângulo em que se vê a origem da água, ou se for um tubo mal dá para ver (ainda menos filmar com má qualidade à noite) por não haver luz para isso.

Mas claro, eu não tenho meios de saber se é uma coisa ou outra, nem sei exactamente aonde foi, em que rua, em que dia, em que hora. Eu falo no domínio das explicações plausíveis para mim, relaciono umas coisas com outras, como o pormenor de ser em ruas com prédios. Se arranjarem uma explicação melhor, força


----------



## 1337 (26 Set 2016 às 11:28)

guimeixen disse:


> A nuvem tinha que se mexer e arrastaria a precipitação com ela e no vídeo está sempre no mesmo sítio.


se for nuvem de desenvolvimento vertical muitas vezes ficam estáticas no mesmo sítio, embora claro que neste vídeo é mesmo estranho ser só ali.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2016 às 13:39)

Na minha opinião  não é chuva, mas água a cair de algum cano sobre a rua que causa esse efeito. Acho muito pouco provável que chova assim num espaço tão pequeno, há aguaceiros muito localizados e concentrados, mas isto é  localizado demais..


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2016 às 17:38)

Na minha opinião isto é nada mais nada menos que uma montagem genial ou simplesmente alguém ou algo a "despejar" água sobre aquele local específico.
O Aguaceiro ainda que localizado como já é sabido "arrasta" sempre a precipitação aquando da sua passagem sendo que a nuvem nunca fica estática. O que podemos ver aqui é basicamente chuva num local muito restrito e sempre a cair de forma "cilíndrica".
A não ser que seja algo extremamente raro considero tal acontecimento ser mesmo muito pouco provável para não dizer impossível.


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2016 às 20:29)

Vince disse:


> Se pesquisarem por "Nuvola di Fantozzi" no youtube encontram vários vídeos do género nos últimos anos https://www.youtube.com/results?q=Nuvola+di+Fantozzi
> É apenas o São Pedro a dar uma mijinha. Ou vá lá, puxem pela cabeça, porque é que os vídeos são sempre ao lado de prédios altos.



Ao lado de prédios altos e de noite, para não se poder ver bem a origem da água.. Gostava de ver um vídeo destes de dia... e com a câmera a apontar para o céu..


----------



## Pek (27 Set 2016 às 20:24)

Algunas imágenes más de esta madrugada y de estos últimos días en el este ibérico:

Palafrugell (Gerona). "Bolts from the blue"











Autor: Meteofrugell. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteofrugell, https://twitter.com/Meteo_Europe y Facebook Meteo Europe


Rayo "Anvil Crawler" en Valencia el pasado día 23 de septiembre:







Autor: David Mancebo. Fuente: https://twitter.com/objtormentas






Autor: Tonny Romero. Fuente: Facebook Meteo Europe

Resultado de las tormentas severas de granizo en el interior de la provincia de Valencia: pérdidas de 2 millones de euros por daños graves en unas 800 hectáreas de viñedos:
















Fuente y más información: http://laredcomarcal.com/not/24904/...terrobles-caudete-y-jaraguas-por-el-pedrisco/

Barcelona hace un par de noches:











Autor: Nacho Roca. Fuente: Facebook Meteo Europe

Rayo Anvil Crawler en Barcelona hace 4 días:






Autor: Asher Hayman. Fuente: Facebook Meteo Europe

Preciosa captura en Selva del Camp (Tarragona)





Autor: Jordi Zaragoza. Fuente: Facebook Meteo Europe



Impresionante descarga en Burriana (Castellón) el dia 23:






Autor: Pepe García Ros. Fuente: https://twitter.com/PepePro9

Tremendo rayo junto a la Ciudad Deportiva del Villarreal CF (equipo de la Primera División de la Liga Española de la provincia de Castellón):





Autor: Jesús Iglesias Vicen. Fuente:  https://twitter.com/spainsevere


----------



## Pek (30 Set 2016 às 12:16)

Seguimos con tormentas fuertes que se generan continuamente por aquí. Convección profunda en Menorca con overshootings generando ondas gravitatorias en la tropopausa.






Ésta nos ha pasado a las 11:00





Ésta se acercaba a las 12:15






Y ahora nos afecta de lleno. Así estamos (unos 15 mm caídos hasta el momento):






Rayos:






Avisos de AEMET:


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2016 às 14:22)

Hace un rato oigo truenos desde casa, miro el radar y me encuentro esto:











Salgo a mi finca y me encuentro este "bicho" . He hecho muchas fotos, éstas son una pequeña selección de ellas (algunas son de teléfono móvil):


























Edit: Las he subido con un poco más de calidad al servidor web. Anteriormente, al subirlas, el servidor las bajaba de calidad en exceso y generaba un pixelado exagerado que no aparecía en la imagen original. A pesar de la modificación siguen saliendo con algo de pixelado, pero ya es algo más aceptable


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 14:25)

Pek disse:


> Hace un rato oigo truenos desde casa, miro el radar y me encuentro esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lserpa (1 Out 2016 às 17:14)

Sem duvida um registo brutal!! @Pek não sei até que ponto o updraft não gerará uma funnel cloud!! Wow até mete inveja 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (1 Out 2016 às 18:24)

Tiagolco disse:


>





lserpa disse:


> Sem duvida um registo brutal!! @Pek não sei até que ponto o updraft não gerará uma funnel cloud!! Wow até mete inveja
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Muchas gracias!

Sí, a ratos se apreciaba la formación de una tuba o nube embudo (_funnel cloud_ en inglés). También hubo ratos en que se distinguía lo que parecía un _tail cloud_, y en la secuencia de fotos se apreciaba cierta rotación (no sé si suficiente). En mi opinión, tenía un cierto "aroma" supercelular. Habría que acudir a un Doppler para comprobarlo. Otra circunstancia que me llamó la atención es lo estática que se encontraba la célula, apenas avanzaba. El fenómeno lo pude observar con nitidez y en primer plano durante una hora y media aproximadamente.

Adjunto captura del radar en su última fase, cuando ya se alejaba en el mar:







Edit: Como se ha pasado de página, para que no se pierda el documento visual pongo el enlace a las fotos que he hecho sobre esta célula que comentamos. Para verlas pinchad aquí


----------



## Pek (2 Out 2016 às 11:43)

Alguna más a unir a éstas. La mayoría están hechas con el teléfono móvil:

En estas tres primeras había cierta rotación en la base. En la secuencia fotográfica hecha en modo ráfaga se veía muy bien:
















Tremenda cortina de precipitaciones rodeada por un gran arco nuboso:











La situación cogía fuerza:
















Y finalmente se iba hacia el mar:






Edito: Cada vez estoy más convencido del "aroma" supercelular del evento. Adjunto una imagen de teléfono móvil en que se observa perfectamente el _flanking line:





_
Y dejo captura del satélite de alta definición en la que se observa perfectamente la típica estructura en "coma":






Adjunto esquema de las circulaciones y morfología de una supercélula:











Fuente: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/c...supercelulas/Caracteristicas_supercelulas.pdf

Siempre quedaría revisar el Doppler, claro

Un saludo


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2016 às 19:56)

Bonita foto em *Villars, *Suiça, foto de uma amiga residente lá, dia 1/10:


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2016 às 20:30)




----------



## Pek (6 Out 2016 às 10:01)

Volvemos a las andadas por aquí:






Ya ha habido tormentas fuertes en la ciudad de Barcelona con 25-30 mm caídos en  25-30 minutos y multitud de rayos:





Autor: Xavier Bertral. Fuente: http://www.ara.cat/societat/meteo/previsions/Mati-dijous-tempestes-fortes_0_1663633711.html



Topes nubosos con temperaturas por debajo de los -60 ºC en la tormenta de Barcelona:






Concretamente llegando a los -65 ºC:






Y esto se nos viene ahora hacia aquí (Baleares) desde Cataluña:






Con temperaturas en topes nubosos de hasta -68 ºC:






Aquí esperamos a ver en qué queda todo

Os dejo con este fantástico_ shelf cloud _del pasado día 13 de septiembre en Huesca:






Fuente y alguna imagen más: http://laparadadelstormchaser.com/web/?p=4774


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2016 às 12:40)

Tremendo espectáculo de rayos por aquí  Algunos mapas con Menorca desaparecida entre tanto rayo

Última media hora:





Última hora






Últimas 2 horas:






Últimas 6 horas

- Hasta las 12






- Hasta las 13





Últimas 24 horas:


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2016 às 14:43)

El episodio nos da una tregua ahora mismo pero mucha atención a lo que vuelve a venir de Cataluña directamente hacia Menorca y a las continuas células creciendo en el Mar Balear:






Imagen de Mallorca hace un rato:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/Meteodemallorca

Nos esperan unos días movidos por esta zona


----------



## Pek (6 Out 2016 às 17:18)

Barcelona hoy:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/BcnSkyline

Las precipitaciones de hoy han provocado la primera nevada decente en el Macizo del Puigmal (Pirineos Catalanes Orientales. Comarca de la Cerdaña)






Autor: Forero "Lliviatarra". Fuente: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/

Ahora mismo en la zona tenemos dos bandas de tormentas severas con granizo avanzando en paralelo en dirección NOSE






Está entretenida la cosa

Edit: Bonita imagen de Banyalbufar (Mallorca) esta tarde:





Autor: David de la Rocha. Fuente: https://twitter.com/miquelsalamanca

Y un pequeño pero espectacular vídeo a cámara lenta de lo que estamos viviendo ahora mismo en Baleares. Tomado en Llucmajor (Mallorca):


----------



## Pek (7 Out 2016 às 18:29)

Más de 11.000 rayos al final ayer en esta zona catalano-balear:






Destacar también el granizo en algunas áreas. Ejemplo de Torreblanca (Castellón), aunque los hubo de mayor tamaño en otras zonas iberobaleares:




Fuente: https://twitter.com/tnayen81

Alguna imagen más de ayer:

Sant Andreu de la Barca (Barcelona)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoSAB

Gurb (Barcelona)




Autor: Emili Vilamala. Fuente: https://twitter.com/Emili_Vilamala


----------



## Agreste (9 Out 2016 às 10:14)

vendo os modelos parece que vamos directos ao inverno em várias regiões da russia europeia e da ásia.

Minsk - 10ºC; 6ºC; 7ºC; 8ºC; 8ºC; 6ºC; 6ºC; 6ºC
Moscovo - 9ºC; 7ºC; 5ºC; 7ºC; 5ºC; 4ºC; 4ºC; 4ºC
Kiev - 7ºC; 9ºC; 11ºC; 9ºC; 5ºC; 7ºC; 7ºC; 7ºC
Volgogrado - 21ºC; 16ºC; 9ºC; 9ºC; 10ºC; 9ºC; 9ºC; 8ºC
Kazan - 8ºC; 7ºC; 5ºC; 6ºC; 4ºC; 5ºC; 4ºC; 4ºC
Omsk - 2ºC; 5ºC; 4ºC; 4ºC; 3ºC; 3ºC; 2ºC; 3ºC
Astana - 6ºC; 4ºC; 4ºC; 2ºC; 2ºC; 4ºC; 5ºC; 6ºC


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2016 às 16:20)

Hoy le toca el turno a Ibiza:



Topes nubosos con temperaturas entre -65 y -70 °C











También en el entorno de Nápoles en días pasados:


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2016 às 16:52)

De nuevo muchísimos rayos (más de 21.000  De ellos unos 19.500 en menos de 24 horas) entre ayer y esta madrugada en las islas Pitiusas (Ibiza y Formentera) y el Mar Balear:

Ayer (más de 11.000):






Esta madrugada hasta las 7 de la mañana de hoy (Más de 10.000)






Zonas de Ibiza y Formentera con acumulaciones en el entorno de los 100 mm en el día de ayer. Formación de un Sistema Convectivo de Mesoescala (SCM) en Ibiza y Formentera:





Tormentas muy violentas esta madrugada con acumulados de hasta *7,6 mm* en 1 minuto!!!  O de 35 mm en 15 minutos. Brutal







19,2 mm en 10 minutos en Sant Antoni de Portmany (Ibiza) acompañado de vientos de 75 km/h:











Algún time-lapse:


Granizo severo en la Isla de S'Espalmador (Formentera):











Espectacular.

Destacar hoy también las bajas temperaturas mínimas en el interior ibérico (-5,2 ºC en Pineda de la Sierra (1160 m, Burgos)). -3,7 ºC en Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria):

También destacables las primeras nevadas por debajo de los 2000 metros en los Alpes Grisones (Suiza). Imagen de Radons (1870 m):






En próximos días volverá también la nieve a los Pirineos, aunque en cotas más altas.


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2016 às 21:35)

Espectacular y fotogénica tormenta en Albacete ayer con una increíble cantidad de rayos. Vídeos en tiempo real:






Pinta severa la cosa. Más imágenes en https://twitter.com/meteoalbacetedr


----------



## hurricane (11 Out 2016 às 08:31)

Manha muito fria em Bruxelas, com 2C de mimina. O tempo em geral tem estado gelado desde o comeco de Outubro. Espero qu seja um bom prenuncio para o Inverno.


----------



## Pek (11 Out 2016 às 15:40)

Noche, madrugada y mañana de nuevo frescas en el interior ibérico. Entre las estaciones oficiales fuera de zonas montañosas destaca la mínima de Remendía (1047 m, Navarra), con *-5,4 ºC*, y entre las grandes ciudades y capitales, Vitoria (300.000 habitantes, 510 m, Álava) con *-1,7 ºC*.

Por aquí (Llucmaçanes, Menorca) tenemos ahora mismo el cielo nublado y se escapa alguna gota. Ligero viento de unos 25-30 km/h. Temperatura agradable de 17,5 ºC.

Edito con la previsión de nieve para los próximos 3 días en los Pirineos. Pueden superarse los 50 cm de nieve nueva en algunos macizos como los de Aneto-Maladetas, Posets, Perdiguero y Monte Perdido, todos ellos en la provincia de Huesca. Cota de nieve variando entre los 2400 y los 1800 metros, siendo lo más habitual los 2000 metros.

Ejemplo de los macizos de Aneto-Maladetas, Posets, Perdiguero y Cotiella en Huesca y Besiberri, Punta Alta y todo el entorno de Aigüestortes en la provincia de Lérida










Idem para los Alpes Occidentales


----------



## irpsit (12 Out 2016 às 12:06)

Dia bastante frio aqui na Austria.

Ontem segui com máxima de 6°C e chuva bastante fria.

Hoje neva nas colinas em redor, a 700 metros (eu estou a 500 metros).
Sigo com temperatura entre 2 a 4°C hoje, e chuva fraca persistente.

Há uma semana atrás, estava com máximas próximas dos 30°C.... que diferenca!
A vaga polar no centro da Europa dura há uns dias e deve acalmar amanha.


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2016 às 19:22)

Lluvias torrenciales ahora mismo en la comarca del Maresme (Barcelona):

170 mm caídos en 2 horas en la estación oficial (Servei Meteològic de Catalunya) de Cabrils (Barcelona), con un total de 190 mm ahora mismo y sigue lloviendo. Han caído 84 mm en 30 minutos. Tremendo

Consecuencias:


Otros 190 mm en muy poco rato llevan en Vilassar de Mar (Barcelona). Algunos coches arrastrados por los torrentes ya han llegado al mar :


Y sigue lloviendo


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2016 às 19:48)

Pek disse:


> Lluvias torrenciales ahora mismo en la comarca del Maresme (Barcelona):
> 
> 170 mm caídos en 2 horas en la estación oficial (Servei Meteològic de Catalunya) de Cabrils (Barcelona), con un total de 190 mm ahora mismo y sigue lloviendo. Han caído 84 mm en 30 minutos. Tremendo
> 
> ...



Impressionante


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2016 às 21:39)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Impressionante



Ya van por 220 mm. Caídos en 3 horas 







También más de 200 mm en Vilassar de Mar, 180 mm en Premià de Mar, etc.

Ya hay una persona muerta . Era casi inevitable 

http://www.ccma.cat/324/una-persona-morta-al-maresme-a-causa-delsaiguats/noticia/2753453/

Pasos subterráneos inundados:


Luego pongo más imágenes


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2016 às 21:42)

Ojo a la provincia de Gerona esta madrugada. Nivel de severidad convectiva extrema:






Atención también a las zonas francesas cercanas


----------



## Pek (12 Out 2016 às 22:34)

Tremendo :








Argentona (Barcelona)






Fuente: http://www.ara.cat/societat/meteo/Aiguats-mes-lm2-al-Maresme_0_1667233410.html


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Out 2016 às 02:00)

Belo corredor de instabilidade no Mediterrâneo:






A depressão que nos visitou na quarta-feira a fazer bastantes estragos por aí fora. Primeiro na Catalunha, agora SE de França e nas próximas horas em Itália. Será um dia bem complicado (hoje) no Norte de Itália, com previsões de acumulados acima dos 100 mm, que cairão provavelmente num curto espaço de tempo, situação característica nestas situações convectivas.











Fontes:
http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps.php;

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/italie/accumulation-precipitations/3h.htm;

http://www.meteoalarm.eu/?areaname=&area=&ShowDate=&Country=&lang=PT


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2016 às 19:10)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Belo corredor de instabilidade no Mediterrâneo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es línea de inestabilidad nos ha pasado por encima en Menorca esta noche pasada, esta madrugada y toda esta mañana. Increíble como subían todas las tormentas en fila. Muchísimos rayos. Hice bastantes fotos

En cuanto a lo de Cataluña, en realidad este episodio ha seguido y sigue afectando a Cataluña tras las riadas del día 12. Unas cuantas imágenes:

Datos hasta esta mañana del Servei Meteoròlogic de Catalunya:






De ellos 257 mm caídos en 24 horas:


Ayer cayeron otros 82, 5 mm en Portbou (Gerona) y hoy llevan 75,1 mm en Medinyà (Gerona)

Resultados de las riadas del miércoles día 12:



























Fuente: https://twitter.com/arameteo?lang=es


Ayer día 13 hubo varios tornados y trombas marinas en Cataluña:









Continúa...


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2016 às 19:12)

Resultados:


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2016 às 19:24)

Baja sobre Cataluña:


Esto es de hoy, gran granizada en el entorno de la ciudad de Gerona:







Estas de Castilla-La Mancha de ayer:



Y ésta de un tremendo downburst en Génova:


Resumen de estos días: el Mediterráneo Occidental en todo su esplendor


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Out 2016 às 19:24)

Boas,

como já era de esperar, dia tempestuoso, com tremenda actividade eléctrica no  Mediterrâneo oeste. De salientar o bombardeamento que levou a ilha de Córsega, que até se torna difícil encontrá-la no mapa de descargas. Também zonas de Itália e sul de França foram hoje atingidas por violentas tempestades.








Mais de 180 000 descargas registadas:







Vídeo de um potente downburst em Génova. Mais parece um furacão:



Liguria:


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2016 às 19:28)




----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Out 2016 às 19:44)

Pek disse:


> Es línea de inestabilidad nos ha pasado por encima en Menorca esta noche pasada, esta madrugada y toda esta mañana. Increíble como subían todas las tormentas en fila. Muchísimos rayos. Hice bastantes fotos
> 
> En cuanto a lo de Cataluña, en realidad este episodio ha seguido y sigue afectando a Cataluña tras las riadas del día 12. Unas cuantas imágenes:
> 
> ...



Imagens incríveis, como sempre, Pek! 


Já vi muitas imagens de estragos em toda a minha vida, mas carros enterrados na areia de uma praia é algo novo para mim. 


O Mediterrâneo ocidental como sempre a mostrar que é lá que moram as melhores tormentas.


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2016 às 21:46)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Imagens incríveis, como sempre, Pek!
> 
> 
> Já vi muitas imagens de estragos em toda a minha vida, mas carros enterrados na areia de uma praia é algo novo para mim.
> ...



La verdad es que son unas imágenes realmente espectaculares y sorprendentes.

En cuanto a la zona mediterránea occidental en sí, sólo puedo decir que en esta época es una maravilla para los "meteoadictos". Menuda diferencia con Madrid. Un lujo vivir aquí. Este episodio nos ha pillado de refilón aquí en Baleares, habiendo aparecido tres de las zonas estrellas en este tipo de situaciones: Cataluña, Herault y Liguria, aunque aún no ha aparecido la que para mí es la superestrella de la torrencialidad mediterránea: la Comunidad Valenciana. Un pequeño apunte de uno de los muchos estudios que confirma esa apreciación mía personal:






Estudio completo: Ciclogénesis intensas en la cuenca occidental del Mediterráneo y temperatura superficial del mar: Modelización y evaluación de las áreas de recarga.

Y ojo que la temperatura en esta zona está aún bastante caliente con respecto al resto del Mediterráneo Occidental...















En este episodio los componentes no le favorecían (suele destacar con estes, surestes y norestes), pero quién sabe si la "superestrella" valenciana no aparecerá en próximos días...


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2016 às 14:55)

Imágenes de hoy de los Pirineos desde el aire. La cosa empieza a coger color:

Macizo de Aneto-Maladetas, Posets, Cotiella, Perdiguero y al fondo del todo Monte Perdido, todos ellos en los Pirineos Aragoneses (provincia de Hiuesca)






Detalle del Macizo de Aneto-Maladetas en primer término







Y una última, ya en los Pirineos Catalanes, del Circo de Colomers (Valle de Arán, provincia de Lérida) donde se ven parte de sus más de 50 lagos glaciares, que le catalogan como el mayor circo lacustre de los Pirineos:






Fuente: Climaynievepirineos


----------



## Pek (17 Out 2016 às 00:12)

Por encima de 2400 metros la nevada es considerable, como vemos en esta imagen de hoy del Macizo del Monte Perdido (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca). Desde el Refugio de Goriz, en el Valle de Ordesa, hablan de más de 80 litros/m2 en forma de nieve por encima de 2400 metros. Y la parte más alta llega a los 3355 metros...:







Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/refugiodegoriz/


----------



## Pek (17 Out 2016 às 20:25)

Pek disse:


> Por encima de 2400 metros la nevada es considerable, como vemos en esta imagen de hoy del Macizo del Monte Perdido (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca). Desde el Refugio de Goriz, en el Valle de Ordesa, hablan de más de 80 litros/m2 en forma de nieve por encima de 2400 metros. Y la parte más alta llega a los 3355 metros...:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alguna más del sábado día 15 de octubre en el Monte Perdido (3355 m, Huesca):

Vista de la Escupidera






La Escupidera es un tramo muy inclinado bastante peligroso de la subida al Monte Perdido por su cara oeste, que todos los años ocasiona víctimas. Tres imágenes de perspectiva:
















y una foto más de ayer día 15 de octubre de 2016 desde la Escupidera. Al fondo, cortado en la imagen, el Cilindro de Marboré (3325 m. Huesca)





Autor de las fotos de del día 15 de octubre de 2016: *Joan Maria Vendrell*. Fuentes: https://twitter.com/esquidemuntanya y http://www.esquidemuntanya.com/index.php?menu_=piulada-veure&numero=2016-10-16 17:36:04&mesinfo=

También buena nevada en los Alpes Occidentales. Imagen también del día 15 desde la zona del telecabina Marmottes (3060 m) en Alpe d'Huez (Isere). Al fondo, con otro telecabina en su cumbre, el Pic Blanc (3330 m)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/alpedhuez


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2016 às 13:20)

Buenas heladas hoy en el interior ibérico:

- Pineda de la Sierra (1160 m, Pineda de la Sierra, Burgos):.. ......... -7,5 ºC
- Remendía (1047 m, Navarra):............................................................ -6,4 ºC

Fuente: Gobierno de Navarra y SAIH

Duruelo esta vez se ha quedado lejos de esos valores:


Entre las grandes ciudades y capitales destaca Vitoria (300.000 habitantes, 510 m, Álava) con -2,4 ºC en la estación de AEMET en el aeropuerto.


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2016 às 14:40)

Tormentas muy intensas ayer en el sureste de la Península Ibérica. Por provincias:

Murcia:




Albacete:



Alicante:






Autor: https://twitter.com/sl7029687


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 01:10)

Zona de Sevilha apanhada pelo radar do IPMA, com chuva constante desde as +-12h:






As frentes não largam aquela zona, nem o futuro é promissor, só para no inicio de Terça-Feira é que dizem adeus à chuva! O que vale é que as frentes quentes são mais calmas


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2016 às 13:38)

https://twitter.com/teonli78/status/791219518832046084

https://twitter.com/Mari_Ramos_/status/791220686173900800

https://twitter.com/Efemeridesmeteo/status/791226792703033344

https://twitter.com/LasCanteras/status/791210990427893761


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2016 às 08:36)

Os primeiros flocos deste outono na capital russa.


Neste momento:



s



http://www.earthcam.com/world/russia/moscow/?cam=moscow_hd


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2016 às 22:38)

Imagens e vídeos da trovoada aqui:

https://twitter.com/meteogc


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2016 às 22:59)

Estos días estoy teniendo muy poco tiempo para poder participar en el foro, pero rescato unos vídeos de esta última semana de las cuantiosas precipitaciones caídas en uno de los valles más bonitos de los Pirineos, el Valle de Pineta (Pirineos Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca). Es una zona con muchas cascadas caudalosas (salvo en invierno con el hielo y la nieve), pero tras las precipitaciones de los últimos días aún lo estaban más.

Cayeron en tres días 326 mm en el refugio de Pineta (1240 metros) distribuidos así:

-Día 23 de octubre:... 31.0 mm
-Día 24 de octubre:... 180.4 mm
-Día 25 de octubre:... 114.5mm
TOTAL:....................... 325.9 mm

Eso a algo más de 1200 metros, las partes altas llegan a los 3355 metros...

Este es el resultado, lo mejor de la alta montaña caliza europea en su máxima expresión. Vistas desde zonas bajas del valle vestido por los colores otoñales. Vídeos del día 24, luego llovió bastante más:




El lugar despejado visto desde una zona elevada a finales de junio-primeros de julio:


Edito con la información para los amantes de la botánica:

Los bosques están compuestos en zonas bajas por _Fagus sylvatica_ dominante con presencia abundante de _Abies alba_, _Betula pendula_, _Corylus avellana_, etc. y algún _Pinus sylvestris_. Por encima, _Abies alba_ dominante, y algo más arriba _Pinus uncinata_. Seguimos subiendo, desaparecen los bosques, árboles y arbustos, y por encima de los 2000 metros llegamos al piso alpino y a las praderas alpinas, más arriba desaparece la vegetación y llegamos al piso nival con la única presencia de glaciares, heleros, neveros y roca.


----------



## Pek (30 Out 2016 às 14:29)

Gran oscilación térmica estos días por el interior Ibérico:




Estación meteorológica de Soria-Valonsadero, mínima de -5 °C, actualmente 25,1:


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2016 às 21:49)

Pek disse:


> Gran oscilación térmica estos días por el interior Ibérico:
> 
> 
> Estación meteorológica de Soria-Valonsadero, mínima de -5 °C, actualmente 25,1:



Essa estação tem registos espectaculares, já adicionei nos favoritos para acompanhar.
Neste momento já vai nos 0,7ºC impressionante o poder térmico.


----------



## Pek (31 Out 2016 às 16:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Essa estação tem registos espectaculares, já adicionei nos favoritos para acompanhar.
> Neste momento já vai nos 0,7ºC impressionante o poder térmico.



Sí, es una  amplia zona muy fría situada en el término municipal de Soria a apenas 3-4 km de la propia ciudad. No se trata de una zona puntual (dolina o excavación del terreno), sino de una amplia vega o llanura

Éste es el entorno (vista hacia el sur). La estación está en aquel bosque del fondo:






Localización exacta a vista de Street View en una imagen de este verano (julio 2016). Está al final de ese camino recto que se ve junto al cartel de Valonsadero-Vivero Forestal:






Hoy de nuevo mucho frío esta mañana en esa zona y gran oscilación térmica. Estación de Soria-Valonsadero (Extremos de -5,3 ºC y 23,5 ºC)






 ºC

También en Duruelo, llegando a los -6 ºC en los alrededores del pueblo 


En Alcalá de la Selva (Teruel)


O en Cuellar (Segovia), con una oscilación térmica en el entorno de los 31 ºC


----------



## Pek (31 Out 2016 às 22:00)

Destacable el ciclón mediterráneo con características tropicales (medicane) de las últimas horas en el Peloponeso y Creta:


----------



## lserpa (31 Out 2016 às 23:13)

Pek disse:


> Destacable el ciclón mediterráneo con características tropicales (medicane) de las últimas horas en el Peloponeso y Creta:


Garcias @Pek esta tempestade escapou-me! Realmente é impressionante! Bem observado! Bom trabalho que estás a fazer!! Mas una vez Garcias!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2016 às 10:38)

lserpa disse:


> Garcias @Pek esta tempestade escapou-me! Realmente é impressionante! Bem observado! Bom trabalho que estás a fazer!! Mas una vez Garcias!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



De nada! Muchas gracias por tus palabras, Iserpa!


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2016 às 10:59)

Otra estación espectacular de aquella gran área llana del entorno de la ciudad de Soria en lo que a oscilación térmica se refiere: Fuentecantos (unos 8 km al norte de la ciudad):


.....................................Mínima..................Máxima.....................Oscilación térmica

Día 29 de octubre:......... -3,8 ºC................ 24,7 ºC.............................28,5 ºC
Día 30 de octubre:......... -6,6 ºC................ 25,6 ºC.............................*32,2 ºC*
Día 31 de octubre:......... -6,4 ºC................ 23,0 ºC.............................29,4 ºC

Datos del día 30:







La estación y el lugar en que se ubica:






Edito con esta estupenda animación del enfriamiento y descenso diario de la temperatura media de las mínimas en el mes de noviembre (1981-2010). Muy útil para ver cómo las temperaturas negativas van ganando terreno


----------



## hurricane (2 Nov 2016 às 19:14)

Primeiras neves a chegarem às capitais nórdicas.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2016 às 22:14)

Hoje em Moscovo.
A acumulação vai subindo lentamente, para Segunda prevê-se intensa queda de neve.


----------



## JLeiria (4 Nov 2016 às 20:13)

Bem se isto se confirma-se teria muitas partilhas para fazer convosco já para a semana...


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2016 às 14:36)

Ya empieza el baile nivoso en algunas zonas:

Sistema Ibérico Norte (Soria):



Cota 1500 metros en los Pirineos Occidentales (El Ferial, Navarra):






Aún no nieva a cota 1200 metros en los Pirineos Centrales (Pineta, Huesca):






Aunque algún copo aislado se ha visto en la webcam:





Edito con esta espectacular gráfica de Canfranc (Huesca)


----------



## Pek (5 Nov 2016 às 16:02)

Tornado hoy en Jédula y Arcos de la Frontera (Cádiz):


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2016 às 18:11)




----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Nov 2016 às 22:27)

Um tio meu que vive na ilha de Gran Canaria (Telde) está neste momento a assistir a uma bela trovoada, segundo os vídeos que me está a enviar.


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2016 às 01:17)

Así está ahora mismo la localidad de Arties (1100 m. Pirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida):





Autor: Alwaysnortadas. Fuente: www.climaynievepirineos.com


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2016 às 09:05)

Ronda de webcams ahora mismo:

Maraña (1200 m, León)






Fuentes de Invierno (1500 m, Asturias)





En Pirineos:

Vista desde el Cap de Baqueira (Pirineos Catalanes, Lérida)






Formigal (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca)






Astún (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca)






Fuente: https://twitter.com/infonieve

Baqueira (Pirineos Catalanes, Lérida)














Fuente: https://twitter.com/baqueira_beret

Y algo del Sistema Central:

Cotos (Madrid)


Edito para recolocar las imágenes y capturas caídas


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2016 às 12:35)

Actualizo:

Lunada (1250 m, Burgos)


Baqueira (Pirineos Catalanes, Lérida)





















Maraña (León)






Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria)


Llanos del Hospital (1700 m, Huesca). Aquí la cota nieve fue bajando de 2400 a 1300 m. En Llanos del Hospital empezó a nevar hacia las 18 horas.




Autor: Jorge Mayoral. Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_aragon

En esa zona mucha más nieve en zonas altas, como puede verse en el siguiente vídeo de esta mañana:


Poca cosa (10 centímetros) en La Renclusa (Huesca):






Y nieve también en los Alpes:

https://twitter.com/infonieve/status/795229376262635520?lang=es


----------



## JLeiria (6 Nov 2016 às 14:51)

Bons dias!
Aqui pelas encostas junto ao lago Léman já hoje começou a nevar bastante, ainda em cotas acima dos 1000 metros, no entanto a previsão é que para esta noite e próximos dias a cota baixe até aos 500 metros ou até menos.

Saas- Fee, Canton du Valais





Leysin- Canton du Vaud





Alpe des Chaux

Conto amanhã poder actualizar com fotos minhas


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2016 às 17:42)

Cota de nieve por debajo de los 900 metros ahora mismo en el entorno cantábrico. Así está Posada de Valdeón (900 metros, León)






También comentan algunos foreros de la zona que se han empezado a ver los primeros copos de nieve en el centro de la ciudad de Burgos (850 metros)


----------



## Teya (6 Nov 2016 às 19:07)

Aparentemente este tornado ocorreu há 2 horas mais ou menos em Roma, Itália. Wow


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2016 às 19:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2016 às 19:42)




----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2016 às 20:33)

Realmente espectacular el tornado de Roma!!! 

Por la Cantábrica la nevada empieza a coger espesor. Imagen de San Isidro (León)


----------



## lserpa (6 Nov 2016 às 23:27)

Só assim naquela ah e tal! Vou ficar aqui a ver isto e tal... impressionante... 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (6 Nov 2016 às 23:37)

Moscovo...


----------



## Pek (7 Nov 2016 às 00:52)

La cosa va de tornados...

Entre Miño y Pontedeume (A Coruña) hoy por la tarde:


----------



## Pek (7 Nov 2016 às 09:16)

El espectáculo de Maraña y compañía ya está aquí:

Maraña (1200 m, León)






Posada de Valdeón (900 metros, León)











A 1500 metros la nevada ya tiene que ser bastante seria. Está imagen es de ayer y fijaos cómo estaba ya:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/GuillerCil

A lo largo de la semana se esperan más precipitaciones pero la cota irá subiendo paulatinamente


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Nov 2016 às 15:33)

Ladispoli, Itália


----------



## Pek (7 Nov 2016 às 20:04)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Ladispoli, Itália



Tremendo!!! Da miedo!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2016 às 20:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2016 às 20:37)




----------



## Pek (7 Nov 2016 às 21:25)

Imágenes de esta mañana en Vegabaño (1315 m, León) para intentar llevar a los niños al colegio. Tuvieron que cortar ramas y árboles y tardaron 4 horas en llegar 











Comentan ahora que hay 70 cm:





Fuente: Facebook Refugio de Vegabaño

Alguna imagen más de otras localidades leonesas:

Pendilla de Arbas (1320 msnm) esta mañana. Luego ha seguido nevando:











Fuente: Facebook El Castellum-bar Pendilla De Arbas


La Raya (1530 msnm):












Fuente: Facebook "Meteo Snow" (Daniel Cordero Trapiello)


Tonín de Arbas (1280 m):






Autor: Jose Plaza

Autor de la información: Forero *Leónnieve*. Fuente:  http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t199-noviembre-2016


----------



## Pedro Mindz (8 Nov 2016 às 01:08)

Em Itália, 2 pessoas morreram após a passagem de um tornado que veio do mar e varreu terra. Uma esmagada por uma árvore e outra atingida por um tijolo.

Jesus....


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Nov 2016 às 00:24)

A neve chegou hoje á Dinamarca! 
A minima rondou os -6 e a máxima 0 graus!
Algumas fotos tiradas á pouco!


----------



## Pek (9 Nov 2016 às 01:44)

Paisaje tras la nevada de estos días en el Macizo Oriental de los Picos de Europa   Imágenes del Refugio Casetón de Ándara (1700 metros, Cantabria). 120 cm de media en el manto de nieve en la zona del refugio. Sobran las palabras:






El refugio





















Fuente: Facebook Casetón de Ándara

Alguna imagen de del Macizo Central de los Picos de Europa:

Condiciones invernales hoy en el Refugio Urriellu (Asturias). 120 cm en la pértiga de AEMET y eso que el viento ha barrido mucha nieve en ese punto:







Imagen de los Picos Albos, también en el Macizo Central de los Picos de Europa:






Lunada (1190 m, Burgos)











Fuente: http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t199-noviembre-2016

Fuentes de Invierno (1500 m, Asturias)




También destacar la ligera "nevada" ayer en Madrid capital con copos de nieve, nieve granulada y granizo blando (graupel) según momentos y zonas de la capital:







https://twitter.com/Pepe_Palacio/status/795645312434139136?lang=es

También resaltable para la fecha la nevada en zonas de Jaén y Granada a tan sólo 700 - 800 metros de altitud:

https://twitter.com/MAVillacreces/status/795749152441401344?lang=es

Por esta zona (Baleares) hoy hemos tenido la primera nevada de la temporada (muy muy ligera), que ha llegado a cuajar en las zonas más altas de la Sierra de Tramuntana (Mallorca):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/miquelsalamanca

Y os dejo con esta fantástico documento de 3 trombas marinas simultáneas en Santander hoy:


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Nov 2016 às 10:28)

Grande recolha *PeK*. 
Obrigado!


----------



## Pek (11 Nov 2016 às 13:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Grande recolha *PeK*.
> Obrigado!



Muchísimas gracias, Aristocrata! 

Alguna imagen más del pasado día 8 en la provincia de León:

San Isidro (1500 m). Telita con los balcones de arriba  :







Fuente: "www.san-isidro.net/blogs"


Santa Marina de Valdeón (1150 msnm), al fondo parte del Macizo Occidental de los Picos de Europa: 





Fuente: Facebook "Refugio La Ardilla Real"

Y alguna de Asturias:

La Raya (1500 msnm):






















Autor: "Buenavista"

Autor de la información: Forero *Leónnieve*. Fuente: http://nieveycumbres.foroactivo.com/t199-noviembre-2016


A pesar de la notable subida de las temperaturas y la lluvia, Maraña sigue aguantando nevado. Fantástica como siempre esta localidad leonesa:


----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2016 às 13:33)

Fotos espectaculares, mais um grande registo do nosso vizinho Pek .
No início de Dezembro vou de férias para o Gerês e quiçá darei uma voltinha até Espanha, espero pelo menos apanhar algum registo de neve nem que sejam só alguns flocos  .


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2016 às 21:38)

Bom nevão em *Kiev*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2016 às 09:41)

Nesta madrugada a neve regressou a Erzurum.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2016 às 13:33)

Parece que cai neve em Dublin!


----------



## 1337 (17 Nov 2016 às 15:40)

Snifa disse:


> Previsões animadoras  do IPMA:
> 
> Previsão para sábado, 19.novembro.2016
> 
> ...


E aqueles 400 mm no sul de França a rebentar a escala?


----------



## karkov (17 Nov 2016 às 15:59)

1337 disse:


> E aqueles 400 mm no sul de França a rebentar a escala?


Zona de Grenoble?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Nov 2016 às 21:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parece que cai neve em Dublin!


----------



## james (18 Nov 2016 às 21:53)

Fortes nevões no Norte da Europa, bem como queda de neve em Dublin ( a Irlanda é um país fortemente influenciado pela Corrente do Golfo, portanto chove muito, mas não neva assim muitas vezes) parece ser um bom indício para o Inverno que se avizinha. 
Vamos ver se o futuro me dá razão.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Nov 2016 às 13:00)

Alerta laranja emitido para Génova (Itália) devido à forte precipitação.

Não sei como é em Portugal, mas com o alerta laranja, um nível apenas abaixo do vermelho, cada região mobiliza os seus próprios planos de protecção civil. Por exemplo, em Génova, pode levar ao encerramento de escolas com as aulas lecionadas noutro lugar.

Desde a meia noite, terão sido registados acumulados de 230mm no interior da região da Liguria. Não perspetivo nada de bom para Centro e Levante, em especial, Sestri, Pegli, Voltri, Pra.

Estão a decorrer buscas por pessoas que terão ficado encurraladas pela torrente.


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2016 às 01:21)

Siento no poder estar participando en el foro tanto como me gustaría, y más con el episodio tan interesante que estamos viviendo, pero el trabajo me tiene demasiado ocupado 

Os dejo unas imágenes de hoy que resumen parte del episodio (al menos hasta el momento actual) de dos lugares ibéricos completamente opuestos en lo climatológico. Así tendríamos según Köppen-Geiger:

- El Ejido (Almería): Clima de estepa cálida, también llamado Clima semiárido cálido (Bsh).
- Candanchú (Huesca): Clima boreal, subalpino, continental subártico o subpolar, también llamado Clima frío sin estación seca y de verano frío (Dfc).

Tremendo arcus en El Ejido:





















Autor: *Raúl García*. Fuente: http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/r...n-el-poniente-almeriense-(desde-la-mojonera)/






Autor: *Germán Moreno*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/objtormentas













Fuente: https://twitter.com/josestormchaser


Nevada de intensidad destacada en Candanchú:


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2016 às 10:19)

Nieve ahora mismo muy cerca del nivel del mar en el norte de Iberia. Cota de nieve 200 metros:

Arizkun (278 m, Navarra)

Amaiur (282 m, Navarra)


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2016 às 10:23)

*Beautiful white rainbow photographed over Rannoch Moor, Scotland*

Richard Hartley-Parkinson
Metro (UK)
Tue, 22 Nov 2016 20:43 UTC


 




© Melvin Nicholson
*The beautiful fogbow which appeared during Storm Angus*
A photographer has taken a picture of a beautiful white rainbow in the Scottish mountains. 

Melvin Nicholson captured a stunning photo of the rare phenomena - technically a fog bow - on Rannoch Moor while out walking yesterday. 

A fog bow is a colourless rainbow made up of tiny water droplets that cause fog. 

Due to the small size of the water droplets it has very weak colours, with a red outer edge and bluish inner edge. 

Melvin said: 'I have never seen a fog bow before and understand that it is very rare. 

'It was an amazing thing to witness and can generally only be seen if the sun is behind you when you are looking at it. 

'As soon as I saw this wonderful isolated windswept tree, I knew that it had to be framed by the fog bow. Freshly fallen snow set the scene all around. 

'It was just beyond magical and one of those days that you'll remember for a long time to come.'

https://www.sott.net/article/334538-Beautiful-white-rainbow-photographed-over-Rannoch-Moor-Scotland


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2016 às 12:05)

Nieve cuajada a 120 metros de altitud en Santesteban (Navarra)


Copos de nieve prácticamente a nivel del mar (40 m) en Vera de Bidasoa (Navarra)

Gran gradiente de temperatura en pocos kilómetros:


----------



## Paelagius (23 Nov 2016 às 15:50)

Paelagius disse:


> Alerta laranja emitido para Génova (Itália) devido à forte precipitação.



Emitido alerta vermelho, máximo, a partir das 9 da noite até às 6 da manhã de 6ª feira.


----------



## Paelagius (23 Nov 2016 às 16:05)

1337 disse:


> E aqueles 400 mm no sul de França a rebentar a escala?



Foram registados, na última noite, acumulados de 600mm. 583mm em Fiorino, Génova.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2016 às 16:31)

Paelagius disse:


> Foram registados, na última noite, acumulados de 600mm. 583mm em Fiorino, Génova.



Off-Topic: quer dizer que o GFS modelou bem este evento nessa zona...


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2016 às 16:51)

Barcelona ahora mismo  Llega la "madre de todas las tormentas"


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2016 às 22:45)

No sul de França há um festival quase apocalítico de raios.


----------



## Paelagius (23 Nov 2016 às 23:15)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: quer dizer que o GFS modelou bem este evento nessa zona...



Fiorino, até às 21 horas: 604,8 mm. Mais tarde, são disponibilizados os restantes dados em falta para validação.

http://www.cartografiarl.regione.li...izOra=00:00&DataFine=23/11/2016&FineOra=23:59


----------



## Pek (23 Nov 2016 às 23:54)

Orion disse:


> No sul de França há um festival quase apocalítico de raios.



La cola de esa misma línea de turbonada ha pasado por "mi casa" hace un rato 



Y el grueso de la misma línea de turbonada es la que ha provocado en Cataluña cosas como éstas hace unas horas:




Los vuelos desde Barcelona hacia Alemania, por ejemplo, los desvían por aquí para intentar evitarla:


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2016 às 00:19)

Y lo que parece el fenómeno estrella de la jornada, un destacable _downburst _(esclafit en catalán) en Igualada (Barcelona) que ha dejado 8000 hogares sin luz eléctrica:


Fotos:

http://radioigualada.cat/lacarta/fotos-de-la-tempesta-daquesta-tarda-de-dimecres-a-igualada/

http://infoanoia.cat/forta-tempesta-deixa-arbres-caiguts-prop-8-000-llars-llum-igualada/

http://infoanoia.cat/esclafit-probable-causa-destrosses-igualada/






https://twitter.com/105260f3b2404ec/status/801501570257059845?lang=es


----------



## Pek (24 Nov 2016 às 10:11)

Igualada (Barcelona), ayer:


----------



## Paelagius (24 Nov 2016 às 15:03)

Para além das inundações surgiu um abalo registado na Liguria, entre Génova e Alessandria.

Istituto Nazionale di Geofisica e Vulcanologia


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:36)

*TORRENTIAL RAINS CAUSE WIDESPREAD FLOODING IN NORTHERN ITALY*
http://www.euronews.com/2016/11/24/torrential-rains-cause-widespread-flooding-in-northern-italy


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 20:43)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2016 às 20:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2016 às 20:56)




----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2016 às 12:05)

No demasiado lejos de Portugal, en Piornal (1100 m, Cáceres, Extremadura):






















Fuente: https://twitter.com/MiguelAngelPSK

En esa zona es habitual la nieve, pero tanta en noviembre no.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2016 às 16:34)

*Days of heavy rain have caused severe flooding in northern Italy.*

An elderly fisherman died in the Liguria region. At least two others are missing in northern Italy, another in Sicily, where flooding has also caused damage and disruption.

One of those who disappeared is a man of around 70 years old who was trying to save his horses near Turin. The River Albona burst its banks, sweeping him away into the water, according to accounts quoting his son.

The Liguria and Piedmont regions, have been particularly badly affected and on red alert for flooding since Thursday. A state of natural disaster has been declared, paving the way for national funds and resources to be deployed.

As rivers broke their banks, in Turin two tourist boats were swept away from their moorings, until their path was barred when they crashed into a bridge.

The prime minister visited the city where the flooding has caused havoc.

“The work that has been done allowed us to face an emergency situation very close to that of 1994, Matteo Renzi said. “At the moment, the management of this situation has been flawless, especially with citizens taking part.”

In northern Italy bridges have been closed, roads blocked, cars carried off by the floods, and hundreds of people evacuated.

Fed by swollen water levels in the Italian Alps, the River Po – which crosses the whole of the north of Italy – has also exceeded its alert level.

The authority responsible for managing the river has predicted that water levels in Turin and the surrounding region will remain critical until the middle of the day on Saturday, before beginning to go down gradually.
http://www.euronews.com/2016/11/25/floods-cause-havoc-and-victims-in-northern-italy


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2016 às 17:04)

Sitges (Barcelona) ahora mismo. Impresionante tromba marina  Y otras en formación

















Fuente: https://twitter.com/xsalmeron

Aquí se ve:








Atención a las acumulaciones previstas para las próximas horas en el sur de Cataluña, norte de Castellón y este de Teruel, rondando los 300 mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2016 às 17:28)

Pek disse:


> Sitges (Barcelona) ahora mismo. Impresionante tromba marina  Y otras en formación
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressionante!!!


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2016 às 18:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Impressionante!!!



Una de las que se formó junta a la grande de antes.  Ésta también se hace muy grande justo hacia el final del vídeo


Informan de al menos 5 trombas marinas diferentes en la misma zona de Cubelles-Garraf-Sitges (al suroeste de la ciudad de Barcelona), varias simultáneas


----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2016 às 21:40)

Torredembarra (Tarragona), sobran las palabras...


----------



## Teya (27 Nov 2016 às 13:54)

Outro video da tromba d'água em Espanha


----------



## Pek (27 Nov 2016 às 14:02)

Valencia, hoy 


Estas fotos son de cuando el tornado tocaba la costa:
















Formación en el mar:









Crecía...


Fuente: AEMET Sinobas, https://twitter.com/avametpred y https://twitter.com/ecazatormentas

Absolutamente impresionante!!!

Por otra parte, así están en Benalup (Cádiz):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2016 às 16:23)

Entre 130 y 200 mm de precipitación en pocas horas en la ciudad de Valencia (1,6 millones de habitantes en su área metropolitana). Y eso pese a que la ciudad de Valencia no tiene relieve orográfico que detenga y exprima la precipitación como sí tienen otras zonas mediterráneas. Resultados:


La razón un Sistema Convectivo estacionario:







Infinidad de rayos:


Hoy precipitaciones fuertes situadas más al sur de Valencia, de momento ya llevan 110 mm en Tavernes de la Valldigna, caídos en corto espacio de tiempo

Ayer por la tarde en Barcelona 























Fuentes: Twitter Enric Navarrete, Jordi Tello, Carlos Castillejo, Severe Weather Eu y Meteo Europe

Muchos problemas, alguna víctima mortal y bastantes rescates:


----------



## Pek (28 Nov 2016 às 16:46)

En cuanto a los efectos nivosos de estos días, pues muy buenos espesores en diversas zonas:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas

También en el sur, La Ragua (Granada):


Y en Pirineos:

Valle de Benasque (Pirineos Aragoneses, Huesca)










Autor: Sang

Port del Comte (Prepirineos Catalanes, provincia de Lérida). Zona bastante meridional junto a la provincia de Barcelona











Y Pirineos Occidentales Aragoneses (Huesca)











Autor: Danielrojillo223

Fuente de todas las imágenes de los Pirineos: www.climaynievepirineos.com

Y un última de hoy del Plan de Están, en el Valle de Benasque (Pirineos Orientales Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca). Clicad para ver a gran tamaño:






Autor: Jorge Mayoral. Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_aragon

Todo muy bonito. Un saludo 

Edito con el mapa europeo (de la Europa más próxima y de nuestra latitud) de nieve del día 27 de noviembre:






En él ya se notan los efectos de las templanzas atlánticas y la lluvia posterior sobre la superficie nevada del Occidente Ibérico, muy disminuida frente a dos o tres días antes. En detalle:

Día 24






Día 27






Nota: El hecho de que no aparezcan en el mapa macizos como la Serra da Estrela (y otros, tanto en Portugal como en España) se debe a problemas de detección del satélite, no a a que no estén nevados, que sí lo están.


----------



## Pek (29 Nov 2016 às 11:05)

Festival Ibérico del Rayo... *138.115 rayos* en 2 días!!!. Fundamentalmente en la zona mediterránea, el Mediterráneo Occidental Ibérico y Balear en su máxima expresión:


Caían de 5 en 5:


Y alguna imagen más de la costa de Barcelona. La primera de Cubelles con tromba marina incorporada (una de las decenas que ha habido este fin de semana en el Mediterráneo Ibérico):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/TeslaWeather

Y la segunda de otra imagen panorámica espectacular del arcus brutal de ayer en Barcelona:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/enricnavarrete

P.D.: Os dejo estas recopilaciones fantásticas hechas por Tesla Weather de algunos fenómenos de la temporada de tormentas del año 2015 en el noreste ibérico (fundamentalmente Cataluña):



Edito con el enlace a un interesantísimo estudio que demuestra la subida (de hasta un 45%!!) en los últimos años del número de episodios de lluvias torrenciales y torrenciales extremas en el Mediterráneo Ibérico y su relación con el índice WeMO


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2016 às 16:53)

Hoy le ha tocado el turno a Almería

135 mm en Turre (este de Almería) caídos esta mañana en muy poco rato:






Consecuencias en el este de Almería (Carboneras, Agua Amarga, Mojácar, Turre...):



Agua Amarga:






Autora: Loli Requena. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteose y https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas

Posibles supercélulas hoy en la costa de Málaga:


----------



## pmontas (1 Dez 2016 às 19:59)

Hoje em Palos de la Frontera, perto de Huelva.


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2016 às 20:33)

pmontas disse:


> Hoje em Palos de la Frontera, perto de Huelva.



Impresionante!! Justo iba a colgar algún vídeo sobre el tornado de Palos de la Frontera, pero éste que has colgado tú no lo había visto y es mejor.  Del minuto 1:55 al 2:20 es simplemente espectacular. Es curioso como los que graban el vídeo empiezan con risas y acaban, como se dice vulgarmente en español, acojonados porque les pasa al lado! 

Consecuencias:


También destacar las graves inundaciones en Aljaraque, junto a Huelva capital:


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2016 às 22:54)

Cartaya teve um acumulado de 123.4 mm.


----------



## weatherbox (4 Dez 2016 às 10:46)

Situação grave em Málaga com grandes inundações, activado plano de emergência municipal


----------



## hurricane (5 Dez 2016 às 16:02)

Em Bruxelas continua a nao haver qualquer previsao de neve, apesar do tempo frio que tem estado nestes dias.

Para quando uma mudanca de padrao?


----------



## guimeixen (8 Dez 2016 às 13:31)

Onde um familiar meu se encontra em Glarus na Suíça, a geada tem sido fantástica e o tamanho que o gelo já tem onde não dá sol o dia todo! Tem sido assim já à por volta de uma semana ou até um pouco mais. As mínimas têm andado entre os -3ºC e -5ºC e que com máximas também baixas tem permitido o gelo crescer bem nas zonas à sombra.

Ele mandou-me umas fotos que eu deixo aqui:




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frozen by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frozen by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Pek (12 Dez 2016 às 22:11)

Nieblas muy densas y frías estos días en la Península Ibérica. Especialmente destacadas en los valles del Duero y el Ebro, circunstancia completamente habitual y muy común en esas amplias zonas en períodos anticiclónicos de los meses fríos. Más allá de estos lugares habituales las nieblas se han extendido a otras zonas algo menos propicias para estos fenómenos, pese a que tampoco resultan raros en las mismas; sirva de ejemplo la ciudad de Madrid hoy, con los cuatro rascacielos del Paseo de la Castellana:

















Fuente: Un amigo mío por Whatsapp

Un saludo


----------



## Pek (13 Dez 2016 às 21:40)

Mucha atención a lo que se está preparando para el sábado-domingo en el sureste ibérico, precipitaciones de gran torrencialidad que caerían en pocas horas:


----------



## Pek (14 Dez 2016 às 11:17)

Un par de imágenes más de la niebla en la ciudad de Madrid durante estos días con los cuatro rascacielos del norte de la Castellana sobresaliendo:






Autor: David García Estefanía. Fuente: https://twitter.com/controladores

Y desde la intersección de la Cuerda Larga con la Sierra de Guadarrama (unos 40-45 km al noroeste de los rascacielos en línea recta. Provincia de Madrid):






Autor: Mikel Eguiguren. Fuente:https://twitter.com/AEMET_SINOBAS


----------



## Pek (15 Dez 2016 às 11:28)

Como comentábamos hace un par de días, se van a juntar todos los ingredientes para que se produzcan precipitaciones torrenciales potencialmente severas o muy severas en el este y sureste mediterráneo ibérico. Ciclogénesis mediterránea con flujo muy intenso de levante (Llevantada lo llamamos por esta zona). Muchísima atención:







Flujo húmedo intenso, convergencia, agua precipitable e inestabilidad:





















Río atmosférico mediterráneo. Viento del este con largo recorrido sobre el mar que va cargándose de humedad:





Viento del este reforzándose:


Anomalía cálida en el temperatura del Mar Mediterráneo:





- Norte de África: área de bajas presiones. Islas Británicas y buena parte de Europa: Potente anticiclón





A seguir con atención. Empiezan los avisos y alertas, de momento hasta nivel naranja, ya veremos si no hay que activar el rojo...


----------



## Pek (16 Dez 2016 às 09:25)

Alguna vez ya hemos hablado del "congelador de los Pirineos", el Valle de Pineta (Pirineos Centrales Aragoneses, provincia de Huesca), a tan sólo *1200 m*. Apenas ha caído en esta temporada una ligerísima nevada hace semanas (3 cm) y la conserva increíblemente con un total de *22 días de suelo nevado* hasta el día de hoy. Y no es de extrañar con las temperaturas que se dan en esa zona a baja altitud.

Datos oficiales de la estación de AEMET en Pineta (Estación 9827, Pineta NIMET,  a 1240 m.):





Fuente: http://www.alberguesyrefugiosdearagon.com/pesseguridad.php?id=7

Temperaturas constantemente bajo cero y ese espesor de 3 cm de nieve que se mantiene intacto

Dos webcams de la zona ahora mismo (observad la piscina completamente congelada en la segunda de ellas):











Nótese el hielo presente en los árboles en esta captura:






Y algunos vídeos e imágenes de su Facebook en los que se ve mucho mejor. Espectacular el "corte" provocado por el aire frío cargado de humedad en la vegetación:







Cascadas completamente congeladas:






Más fotos:


Y una imagen de parte del Macizo que preside el Valle de Pineta, el Macizo de Monte Perdido y sus paredes verticales:






Fuente: https://www.facebook.com/Refugio-De-Pineta

Localización:

- Punto Azul: Webcam 1 (escasa calidad) y Facebook
- Punto Rojo: Webcam 2 (buena calidad)






El valle mide unos 20 km en línea recta con orientación noroeste-sureste. La separación de los puntos azul y rojo es de unos 4 km en línea recta.

Y todo esto sin haber nevado apenas nada de nada en las zonas bajas de valle.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2016 às 18:46)

Colossal tempestade em perspetiva nos próximos dias perto da Islândia. O GFS mete um cavamento de 20 hPa em 24h (970 hPa  950 hPa)











O ECM é ainda mais mais gravoso. O cavamento é de 30 hPa em 24h (980 hPa  950 hPa)











O IM islandês ainda não atualizou o seu portal. O ECM das 00z mete o vento quase todo no mar. Os acumulados deverão ser interessante especialmente no sul. Já as ondas...


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2016 às 21:08)




----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2016 às 21:16)




----------



## Pek (17 Dez 2016 às 23:04)

Situación extremadamente peligrosa. Desalojo de localidades y, tristemente, al menos dos fallecidos:


Benidorm (Alicante). Dramático vídeo de una grave imprudencia con un fatal resultado:


http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2016/12/17/actualidad/1481976717_873650.html

Murcia


Y la situación va a más y a peor... Ya advertíamos en días pasados que los niveles de aviso rojo serían necesarios en este episodio


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2016 às 08:24)

Como decíamos, esto acaba de empezar y la situación se complica. Niveles de severidad y riesgo meteorológico para hoy:






El Nivel 3 de Riesgo de Severidad Extrema se describe en este caso para las zonas en las que pueden registrarse precipitaciones extraordinarias *muy superiores a los 100 mm* en algunos puntos, desencadenando episodios de inundaciones y crecida de ríos.


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2016 às 12:11)

Las abundantes precipitaciones de este episodio están siendo de nieve en zonas de interior por encima de 1000-1100 metros. En algunas áreas las acumulaciones y espesores de nieve están siendo muy importantes. 

Imagen del Puerto de la Ragua (Granada-Almería) en la zona oriental de Sierra Nevada:











Fuente: https://twitter.com/E112Andalucia


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2016 às 13:54)

*#eustorm* ‏@EUStormMap  2 hHá 2 horas
We may just see that idyllic #snow on Christmas Eve in the UK but WOW this is some present on the day! Central SLP 952mb OTW! 5/30 #eustorm

severe-weather.EU, Meteo-Nederland, UK Weather Live e outros 7




0 resposta10 retweets12 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2016 às 14:18)

[URL='https://twitter.com/24h_tve']*24h* ‏@24h_tve

 2 hHá 2 horas
*.@AEMET_Esp avisa de que la parte más adversa del #temporalDeLlevant se registrará en las próximas 24 horas. ¡Mucha precaución!*





1 resposta35 retweets13 curtiram

 AEMET retweetou


*24h* ‏@24h_tve  3 hHá 3 horas
.@*AEMET_Esp** prevé la fase más severa del temporal en Valencia en próximas 24 horas*



[/URL]


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2016 às 15:33)

El mar y el agua siempre recuperan sus propiedades. El caos urbanístico del sureste ibérico quedando una vez más retratado en este episodio:

Desaparece la playa de Guardamar del Segura (Alicante) y las casas resultan directamente afectadas por el oleaje:


Torrevieja (Alicante)


Grandes torres publicitarias derribadas por el viento en Elche (Alicante)











Fuente: https://twitter.com/jmpandreu


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2016 às 18:29)

Previsiones realmente alarmantes para mañana lunes, hasta casi 300 mm de precipitación acumulada en pocas horas en el sur de Valencia y el norte de Alicante:







De momento zonas de frutales completamente inundadas un poco más al norte de esa zona:
















Fuente: https://twitter.com/ecazatormentas y https://twitter.com/fotofermans

Mucha atención también a mi zona, Archipiélago Balear, y sobre todo a la isla de Mallorca


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2016 às 19:09)

*fernandovillalba* ‏@srvillalba  9 minHá 9 minutos
Incremento de casi 7 hm3 de agua en el embalse de Cuevas de Almanzora (Almería) en las últimas 24 horas. 7.000 millones de litros!!!

Cazatormentas.net e Jacob Petrus




0 resposta1 retweet1 curtiu


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2016 às 19:09)

*MeteOrihuela* ‏@MeteOrihuela  1 hHá 1 hora
¡Menudo cambio!. Vista del #RíoSegura, captada desde el Puente Nuevo o de Levante de #Orihuela, un día cualquiera (arriba) y hoy (abajo).

Rafael Requena, AEMET, Meteovisión.es e outros 7




0 resposta27 retweets20 curtiram


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2016 às 19:21)

Campo de fútbol de La Condomina (Murcia). Suspendido el UCAM Murcia-Levante de la Segunda División de La Liga Española de Fútbol





Fuente: https://twitter.com/LevanteUD

Se podría jugar al waterpolo allí 


Muy mal estado actual en la Red de Carreteras de la zona. Muchas carreteras cortadas y otras tantas en pésimo estado como la Carretera Nacional 332 en La Mata (Alicante):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/climatologia_ua


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2016 às 20:14)

Hasta el momento hoy en Benimassot (norte de Alicante):







Ayer 96,3 mm:






Total: 245,3 mm. Y queda lo más fuerte. Lloviendo muchísimo ahora mismo

Edito, actualización de las 21:03:






20:58 horas: 149,0 mm
21:03 horas: 155,8 mm

En tan sólo 5 minutos...

Fuente: Red de Estaciones AVAMET (Asociación Valenciana de Meteorología)

El Gobierno de la Comunidad Autonóma Valenciana suspende de forma generalizada la actividad escolar mañana en 26 municipios:


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2016 às 21:30)

Murcia. Increíble el primer vídeo del Hospital :


----------



## Pek (18 Dez 2016 às 23:22)

Oliva (Valencia) ahora mismo













Tremenda nevada en Calar Alto (Almería)





















Autor: Ricardo Hernandez. Fuente: https://twitter.com/Vigorro


Suspensión también de la actividad escolar en 28 municipios de la Región de Murcia y de nuevos municipios en la Comunidad Valenciana







De momento máximos conocidos de precipitación en el día de hoy en las estaciones:

Benimassot (Alicante):....................................... 175,6 mm
Santiago de la Ribera-San Javier (Murcia):....... 172,2 mm


Y todavía queda mucho. Ya advertíamos que este episodio por lo generalizado y extenso que iba a resultar iba a dar de qué hablar. No es sólo una zona puntual con precipitaciones torrenciales, sino una amplísima extensión afectada, de unos 100.000 km2 hasta el momento, con precipitaciones abundantísimas notablemente repartidas.


Ante la situación actual el Gobierno Murciano ya ha solicitado la ayuda e intervención del Ejército:

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comunidad/2016/12/18/gobierno-regional-pide-ayuda-unidad/791746.html


En cuanto a lo de mañana, el asunto pinta absolutamente tremendo en la zona sur de Valencia y norte de Alicante. Los valores de precipitación acumulada según el WRF-NMM 2 km son bestiales, saliéndose de la escala de hasta 500 mm planteada por el modelo  Nunca había visto algo así a tan corto plazo y en apenas 24 horas. *Situación potencialmente catastrófica*.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Dez 2016 às 09:35)

Os congeladores turcos tiveram uma madrugada brutal.



free upload

Erzurum




Agri


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 11:02)

Impresionante lo que está ocurriendo ahora mismo en la Comunidad Valenciana. 


Datos de hoy desde la 0:00 hasta las 11:00

- L'Orxa (Alicante):........................ *284,6 mm*
- La Vall d'Alcalà (Alicante):........... 275,8 mm
- Beniaia (Alicante):....................... 273,6 mm
- Planes (Alicante):........................ 253,3 mm
- Gaianes (Alicante):...................... 221,2 mm


Totales últimas 48 horas:

- L'Orxa (Alicante):........................* 499,4 mm*
- Benimassot (Alicante):................ 458,1 mm (en el día de ayer finalmente se quedó en 201 mm)
- La Vall d'Alcalà (Alicante):........... 447,0 mm

Fuente: AVAMET y Meteoclimatic

AEMET saca el *aviso de nivel ROJO




*


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2016 às 11:14)




----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 11:26)

DaniFR disse:


>



Se queda corto, muy corto. Estofex minimiza o desconoce la Península Ibérica muchas veces, y en particular el arco mediterráneo.

Éste es mucho más acertado:






El norte de Alicante y sur de Valencia es la zona más peligrosa y más torrencial de Europa en este tipo de situaciones. No entiendo cómo en Estofex aún no lo han entendido y lo han integrado. Pienso lo mismo de Eustorm Map y Severe Weather Europe, siempre minimizando lo que ocurre por esta zona. No consigo entenderlo. Intereses turísticos, quizás?


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2016 às 12:09)

*Onda Regional* ‏@ORMurcia  60 minHá 60 minutos
#Últimahora Un hombre marroquí de 30 años fallece ahogado en una balsa en el municipio de Los Alcázares


*Onda Regional* ‏@ORMurcia  13 minHá 13 minutos
Estado en el que se encuentra el Instituto Antonio Menárguez de Los Alcázares.














0 resposta4 retweets1 curtiu







*Onda Regional* ‏@ORMurcia  46 minHá 46 minutos
Hablamos en directo con Paqui. Sigue atrapada en su casa en Los Alcázares





0 resposta5 retweets4 curtiram


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 13:27)

L'Orxa (Alicante):

Hoy entre las 0:00 y las 14:00:.....* 330,2 mm *
Últimas 48 horas:.......................... *545,0 mm
*
Poco se puede añadir


----------



## criz0r (19 Dez 2016 às 13:39)

Absolutamente impressionante o que está a acontecer na Costa Leste Espanhola, espero que os valores previstos atenuem porque 500mm em 24h é uma catástrofe.
Um obrigado ao @Pek por nos partilhar a situação actual naquela zona.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2016 às 13:52)

*MeteOrihuela* ‏@MeteOrihuela  4 hHá 4 horas
¡La #VegaBaja en vilo!. #RíoSegura a su paso por #Benejúzar (#Alicante), hace unos minutos. Muy cerca de desbordarse. Vídeo: Rosa Romero.

3 respostas68 retweets41 curtiram




*MeteOrihuela* ‏@MeteOrihuela  4 hHá 4 horas
¡Histórico!. Tras 29 años, el #RíoSegura vuelve a desbordarse en #Orihuela. Vista captada desde el Puente del Rey. Imagen: Pablo Ruiz.

LAS PROVINCIAS, Meteovisión.es, VegaViajeros e outros 2




3 respostas142 retweets80 curtiram


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2016 às 13:57)

Pek disse:


> L'Orxa (Alicante):
> 
> Hoy entre las 0:00 y las 14:00:.....* 330,2 mm *
> Últimas 48 horas:.......................... *545,0 mm
> ...


Impressionante!  em 2 dias chove quase o normal anual daqui, nessa zona quando chove, chove a sério, que loucura


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2016 às 14:05)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  48 minhá 48 minutos
Particularly dangerous rainfall and flooding event for #Corsica over the next 48 hrs with up to 400 mm rainfall expected!















0 resposta18 retweets6 curtiram


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 14:10)

Desembalses obligatorios en Alicante:







Y suerte que se venía de una situación de sequía con los embalses medio vacíos, si no hubiera sido aún mucho peor.


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 14:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Impressionante!  em 2 dias chove quase o normal anual daqui, nessa zona quando chove, chove a sério, que loucura



Y sigue lloviendo...

L'Orxa ya está en *343 mm* caídos hoy hasta las 15:00 locales


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2016 às 14:39)

*MeteOrihuela* ‏@MeteOrihuela  3 minHá 3 minutos
*¡Impresionante!. Reconocimiento aéreo del desbordamiento del #RíoSegura a su paso por #Orihuela. Imágenes: Bomberos Orihuela.*

Cazatormentas.net, Tutiempo, TiempoValencia e outros 7

















0 resposta6 retweets5 curtiram


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 14:44)

Otras estaciones en el día de hoy:







Embalses casi rebosando:


http://www.cuatro.com/noticias/fuertes-lluvias-fallecido-Murcia-Alcazares_0_2294250338.html

Y de Baleares no estoy diciendo nada, pero en Mallorca también ha habido un fallecido por la ciclogénesis mediterránea y también hay inundaciones:


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2016 às 14:44)

Realmente impressionante , houve zonas certamente que em 2 dias choveu o total anual:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2016 às 14:48)

*MeteOrihuela* ‏@MeteOrihuela  2 minHá 2 minutos
¡Impresionante!. Reconocimiento aéreo del desbordamiento del #RíoSegura a su paso por #Orihuela. Fotografías... http://fb.me/1caORxovj


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 14:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *MeteOrihuela* ‏@MeteOrihuela  3 minHá 3 minutos
> *¡Impresionante!. Reconocimiento aéreo del desbordamiento del #RíoSegura a su paso por #Orihuela. Imágenes: Bomberos Orihuela.*
> 
> Cazatormentas.net, Tutiempo, TiempoValencia e outros 7
> ...



Y eso que por allí hoy ha bajado mucho la cosa y casi toda la problemática se ha desplazado más al norte


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 15:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Realmente impressionante , houve zonas certamente que em 2 dias choveu o total anual:



Así es en el caso de Murcia. En el caso del sur de Valencia y norte de Alicante la precipitación total anual se mueve entre los 700 y los 1100-1200 mm.

Y este año, viniendo de una sequía tremenda, aún se ha notado más ese efecto del que hablas. En un día ha caído casi más precipitación que en todo un año!!

Pero no sólo ocurre en la comparación con esa misma zona, L'Orxa lleva hoy 352,4 mm!!!, para un total de *567,2 mm* en 50 horas, prácticamente la misma precipitación que cae en Londres en un año. Y en Alicante cae en prácticamente 2 días!. Tremendo

Por cierto, hay una estación que supera a L'Orxa hoy: Planes AVM, que lleva la friolera de *361,6 mm* entre las 0:00 y las 16:00 horas del día de hoy


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 15:10)

Llega el ejército a Murcia:


Mallorca:





Fuente: https://twitter.com/aemet_sinobas


De nuevo en la Comunidad Valenciana



Clasificación del día de hoy de la Red AVAMET:






Fuente: http://www.avamet.org


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2016 às 16:31)

*Pedro C. Fernández* ‏@PedroCFernandez  37 minHá 37 minutos
El #temporaldelevante deja registros históricos de #lluvias #ULTIMAHORA http://lsh.re/1AJ2N @ecazatormentas @AEMET_Esp

VOSTspain, InfoEmergencias, AVAMET PREDICCIÓ e AMETSE




0 resposta2 retweets2 curtiram


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 16:47)

Entorno de la Albufera (Valencia):


Río Albaida











Fuente: https://twitter.com/ulissesOB

Alzira (Valencia)


De un período de sequía extremo e inusual a las inundaciones en 48 horas. Gráfico del Río Júcar e imágenes comparativas del Pou Clar (observad la diferencia de altura):








Los Alcázares (Murcia)



L'Orxa (Alicante):

Hoy entre las 0:00 y las 18:00:.....* 370,8 mm *
Últimas 52 horas:.......................... *585.6 mm*


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 18:58)

Los Alcázares (Murcia). Impresionante:


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 19:07)

Más de Los Alcázares:


Éste es absolutamente impresionante 



Embalse de Buseo desembalsando:



L'Orxa (Alicante):

Hoy entre las 0:00 y las 20:00:.....* 386,2 mm *
Últimas 54 horas:.......................... *601,0 mm*


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 19:46)

Gran línea de turbonada sobre mi posición y tremendo espectáculo de rayos:


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2016 às 19:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2016 às 19:55)




----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 21:18)

*400 mm* hoy...


----------



## Pek (19 Dez 2016 às 23:11)

Datos casi definitivos (por lo que parece) de precipitación (en mm) de las estaciones de la Red AVAMET (Asociación Valenciana de Meteorología) en el día de hoy (19-12-2016, desde las 0:00 hasta las 0:00):

*396,6* l′Orxa (Alicante)
*386,3* Planes (Alicante)
*334,2* la Vall d′Alcalà - Beniaia (Alicante)
*324,1* la Vall de Gallinera - Benissili (Alicante)
*323,2* la Vall d′Ebo (Alicante)
*318,6* Planes - Tossalet (Alicante)
*309,6* la Vall de Laguar - Benimaurell (Alicante)


Datos últimas 58 horas (días 17-19 de diciembre de 2016):

*611,4* l′Orxa (Alicante)
*537,4* Planes (Alicante)
*513,0 *Benimassot (Alicante)
*506,2* la Vall d′Alcalà - Beniaia (Alicante)
*501,3* la Vall de Gallinera - Benissili (Alicante)

Fuente: http://www.avamet.org
Absolutamente impresionante


----------



## Prof BioGeo (19 Dez 2016 às 23:16)

Valores absolutamente inacreditáveis! O fantástico acompanhamento feito pelo @Pek mostra o quão devastadora pode ser a Natureza. Não consigo imaginar o que seja uma tão grande quantidade de chuva em apenas dois ou três dias... As imagens/vídeos mostram as terríveis consequências, mas tenho dificuldade em imaginar como é chover assim!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2016 às 23:27)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Valores absolutamente inacreditáveis! O fantástico acompanhamento feito pelo @Pek mostra o quão devastadora pode ser a Natureza. Não consigo imaginar o que seja uma tão grande quantidade de chuva em apenas dois ou três dias... As imagens/vídeos mostram as terríveis consequências, mas tenho dificuldade em imaginar como é chover assim!


Somos 2, valores incríveis, 400mm num dia é obra como residente numa região onde poucas vezes até os 50mm são atingidos diariamente também não consigo imaginar como é chover assim, o clima do mediterrâneo é muito à base de chuvadas destas mas por muito preparado que estejam é complicado fazer frente a esta força da natureza, a água.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2016 às 00:04)

Pek disse:


> *400 mm* hoy...



Terrível! É de facto muita água!


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2016 às 09:50)

400mm num dia é de facto incrível. Não consigo imaginar o que isso é, nem 100mm num dia sei o que é quanto mais 400mm...
o clima cada vez mais é feito de extremos.


----------



## Pek (20 Dez 2016 às 11:53)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Valores absolutamente inacreditáveis! O fantástico acompanhamento feito pelo @Pek mostra o quão devastadora pode ser a Natureza. Não consigo imaginar o que seja uma tão grande quantidade de chuva em apenas dois ou três dias... As imagens/vídeos mostram as terríveis consequências, mas tenho dificuldade em imaginar como é chover assim!





joralentejano disse:


> Somos 2, valores incríveis, 400mm num dia é obra como residente numa região onde poucas vezes até os 50mm são atingidos diariamente também não consigo imaginar como é chover assim, o clima do mediterrâneo é muito à base de chuvadas destas mas por muito preparado que estejam é complicado fazer frente a esta força da natureza, a água.





MSantos disse:


> Terrível! É de facto muita água!





Davidmpb disse:


> 400mm num dia é de facto incrível. Não consigo imaginar o que isso é, nem 100mm num dia sei o que é quanto mais 400mm...
> o clima cada vez mais é feito de extremos.



Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios 

En lo que respecta al episodio, mucha atención porque los 400 mm son el valor de precipitación caída en el día 19 en formato oficial (0:00 a 23:59), pero la precipitación caída en 24 horas es mayor!!! porque a las 16 horas (hora local) del día 19 los observatorios de L'Orxa y Planes ya estaban en los 360 mm y si consideramos las 24 horas anteriores a ese punto horario nos podemos ir fácilmente a los *450 mm en 24 horas*, ya que la noche del día 18 también llovió muchísimo pero queda fuera del marco horario usado al encontrarse fuera del día 19 y tener que poner el contador a 0 con el cambio de día.

Hablaríamos por tanto de acumulados de *450 mm* en 24 horas y *611 mm* en poco más de 48 horas!!

Una absoluta brutalidad. Ya se habla de los acumulados de precipitación diarios más elevados desde octubre de 2007 en la zona. Y eso es mucho decir, porque allí las lluvias torrenciales extremas resultan algo habitual.

Pequeño análisis del Laboratorio de Climatología de la Universidad de Alicante:



Como dato, recuerdo que el máximo oficial de esa zona (y de toda Europa) en los referente a precipitación en 24 horas son los* 817 mm* de Oliva (Valencia) el 3 de noviembre de 1987 y los *1.000 mm* (hasta 1.122 mm según algunas estimaciones) en menos de 15 horas en la Muela de Cortés (Valencia) el 20 de octubre de 1982, provocando el derrumbamiento de la presa de Tous, la muerte de 40 personas, la destrucción completa de varias localidades, 300.000 personas sin hogar y daños superiores a los 400 millones de euros de aquella época.


Eso es el Norte de Alicante-Sur de Valencia, el lugar más torrencial y peligroso de Europa para este tipo de fenómenos. No es una zona mediterránea más, es "La Zona". Por eso decía en intervenciones anteriores que Estofex debería integrarlo (y Severe Weather Europe y Eustorm hacerle más caso) en sus informes de forma inmediata.

Por otra parte, ha aparecido una persona muerta más en Los Alcázares ahogada en el garaje inundado de su casa, elevando a 5 el número de fallecidos por la ciclogénesis mediterránea.

Así siguen en Los Alcázares casi 2 días después de que se inundase la localidad:






Fuente: AEMET Sinobas y https://twitter.com/EFEverde

Luego cuelgo alguna imagen o vídeo más, que ahora tengo que irme. Un saludo


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2016 às 21:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2016 às 21:24)

*wxcharts* ‏@wxcharts  6 hHá 6 horas
#StormBarbara officially named, very strong winds expected especially in northwest UK. Amber wind warnings in force from the @metoffice.





Met Office
0 resposta8 retweets7 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2016 às 21:25)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  11 hHá 11 horas
Heavy snowfall in Frabosa Soprana (Piemonte, NW Italy) right now, with over 60 cm already accumulated!Video: rdass64 (IG) via The Storm

3 respostas67 retweets66 curtiram


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Dez 2016 às 22:02)

Os congeladores turcos lá continuam a carburar.
Hoje novamente minimas na ordem dos -35ºC e maxima de -21ºC !
Uma varanda de uma casa em Erzurum...brutal


----------



## RamalhoMR (20 Dez 2016 às 22:59)




----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2016 às 08:28)

Orion disse:


>



Mapa absolutamente espectacular que muestra el enorme territorio afectado por los salvajes acumulados de precipitación, con una superficie de unos *8.000 km2  *con acumulados de *200 mm o superiores. *Lo pongo en gran tamaño para que se vea mejor:







Detalle de la zona más afectada:





Calculo una zona de *500 a 1000 km2 *con acumulados superiores a los *400 mm*. Una barbaridad 

Y en esos mapas no aparece Murcia... que también cuenta con zonas con acumulados de unos 300 mm. Imagen recortada de uno de AEMET más centrado en Valencia pero sin excesivo detalle:






A ver si AEMET Murcia saca uno más detallado en próximos días.

Por cierto, como consecuencia del episodio, notable nevada en zonas de montaña de Murcia:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteoSE

Datos totales completos del *episodio 17-19 de diciembre* (los datos de los días 15 y 16 son absolutamente residuales o con valores mínimos) en estaciones de la Red AVAMET de la Comunidad Valenciana. El grueso los días 18 y 19, fundamentalmente este último día, aunque como decíamos ayer la parte más intensa sería el de las 24 horas situadas entre las 16 horas del día 18 de diciembre y las 16 horas del día 19, con acumulados de hasta *450 mm en esas 24 horas.*


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2016 às 08:50)

En cuanto a donde resido, Islas Baleares, no le estoy prestando mucha atención, pero...

*254 mm* caídos en las 24 horas del día de ayer en el norte de Mallorca:




Datos sin actualizar pero ya elevados:






Fuente: https://twitter.com/miquelsalamanca

Y sigue lloviendo intensamente...

Consecuencias:





Por mi casa, en Menorca, datos más discretos, con valores en torno a los 65 mm de precipitación. Eso sí, viento intenso, con rachas rozando los 100 km/h

Edito con los valores completos de las estaciones de AEMET de ayer día 20 en Mallorca :






No llega a los 400 mm del día 19 en el Norte de Alicante, pero 281 mm no son poca cosa...

Datos completos día 20-12-2016 en Mallorca:

*281,0 mm. *Son Torrella
*202,7 mm. *Lluc
*190,0 mm. *Fornalutx
*180,0 mm. *Valldemossa
*134,0 mm. *Sóller
*133,3 mm. *Bunyola


Datos en las últimas 30 horas:

*409,0 mm. *Son Torrella 
*345,0 mm. *Fornalutx
*298,7 mm. *Lluc
*270,0 mm. *Valldemossa
*225,4 mm. *Sóller


Datos días 19-21 de diciembre de 2016 hasta las 12:00 horas del día 21:

*493,0 mm. *Son Torrella
*471,0 mm. *Fornalutx
*392,2 mm. *Lluc

Episodio completo (16-21 de diciembre):

*546,4 mm. *Son Torrella
*437,9 mm. *Lluc

Y sigue lloviendo muchísimo... Mucha atención a los acumulados finales que pueden ser escandalosos. Hoy, de momento, Fornalutx lleva 178 mm y Son Torrella 128 mm...

Sóller ahora mismo (observad el agua marrón del mar de lo que arrastran los torrentes)





Fuente: https://twitter.com/Catin_Soller


----------



## Pek (21 Dez 2016 às 13:55)

Entorno de Orihuela (sur de Alicante, junto a Murcia):






Fuente: https://twitter.com/MeteOrihuela


----------



## james (22 Dez 2016 às 09:45)

A região do Mediterrâneo Oriental  e Médio Oriente está a viver um rigoroso inverno.  Ainda ontem na Síria caiu um dos mais fortes nevões das últimas décadas  .
Parece que o Pólo Norte ( com brutal e anómala anomalia positiva nas temperaturas)  se transferiu para essa região.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2016 às 23:20)

600 mm em 4 dias, deve ser brutal.  Faro teve 400 mm em 7 dias em Dezembro de 1992.


----------



## Pek (23 Dez 2016 às 14:47)

Actualizo con los datos finales del episodio en Mallorca, en particular de la estación de AEMET de *Son Torrella *(850 m), que ha marcado el máximo de la isla:






Día 16:..... 17,0 mm
Día 17:..... 13,0 mm
Día 18:..... 23,4 mm
Día 19:..... 84,0 mm
Día 20:..... *281,0* *mm*
Día 21:..... 158,4 mm
Día 22:..... 55,8 mm

Total episodio:............ *632,6 mm*
Total días 19-22:,,,,,,,,.. *579,2 mm*

Precipitación en 24 horas (entre las 12:00 del día 20 y las 12:00 del día 21): *330,0 mm * :

  - Día 20 entre las 12 y las 18 horas: 119,4 mm
  - Día 20 entre las 18 y las 24 horas: 82,6 mm
  - Día 21 entre las 00 y las 06 horas:  50,4 mm
  - Día 20 entre las 06 y las 12 horas: 77,6 mm

Precipitación en 30 horas (entre las 06:00 del día 20 y las 12:00 del día 21): *404,8 mm * :

  - Día 20 entre las 06 y las 12 horas: 74,8 mm
  - Día 20 entre las 12 y las 18 horas: 119,4 mm
  - Día 20 entre las 18 y las 24 horas: 82,6 mm
  - Día 21 entre las 00 y las 06 horas:  50,4 mm
  - Día 20 entre las 06 y las 12 horas: 77,6 mm

A pesar de los salvajes datos, siguen estando lejos de los récords oficiales de esa estación mallorquina, con *536,5 mm* en 24 horas, en octubre de 1959

Fuente: AEMET

Mallorca:





También destacar el fuerte oleaje en Baleares, olas de hasta 8,5 metros, que para ser el Mediterráneo son datos muy elevados. Ejemplo de Ibiza:






Un último apunte, las lluvias torrenciales de estas últimas horas han propiciado una subida brutal del nivel de los embalses en Mallorca, que arrastraban una fuerte sequía, pasando de un 33% de su capacidad al 84,8% en apenas 4 días
https://www.emaya.es/ca/noticies/notícies-2016/reserves-embassaments-al-84-per-cent/


----------



## Pek (29 Dez 2016 às 13:00)

Mínimas muy bajas hoy en multitud de estaciones y observatorios de la Península Ibérica fuera de zonas de montaña para tener una iso 10-11 a 850 hPa, consecuencia cara de las bajísimas humedades relativas:


Red Meteoclimatic:

Destacan los* -12,8 ºC* de Uña (Cuenca). Algunas otras estaciones en el siguiente listado:





Red de Estaciones Automáticas de AEMET:






Provincia de Soria:

Garray:................................  *-13,2 ºC* (Buitrago suele tener siempre 1-2°C menos asi que es fácil que se haya llegado a los -14°C)
Soria-Valonsadero:..............  *-12,7 ºC*
Duruelo de la Sierra:............  -11,6 °C
Molinos de Duero:................  -9,9 °C
Cidones:................................  -9,8 °C
Covaleda:..............................  -9,8 °C
Gormaz:................................  -9,4 °C
San Pedro Manrique:............. -8,5 °C
Morón de Almazan:...............  -8,3 °C
Soria Universidad:.................  -8,1 °C


Provincia de Navarra:

Aurizberri-Espinal AEMET......  *-12,0 ºC*
Aurizberri-Espinal CYNP........   -10,8 ºC
Erro AEMET............................  -10,0 ºC
Remendia GN........................   -9,9 ºC
Urbasa GN.............................  -9,4 ºC
Urzainqui AEMET....................  -9,0 ºC
Navascués AEMET:................. -9,0 ºC
Navascués AEMET AUT:......... -8,7 ºC hasta las 8:00


Provincia de Teruel:

Aguas Amargas:.................. *-14,7 ºC* hasta las 8:00
Alcalá de la Selva:............... *-12,2 ºC*
Fortanete:............................ -10,6 ºC


Provincia de Burgos:

Riocavado de la Sierra:.......... *-13,1 ºC*
Pineda de la Sierra:................ -11,8 ºC
Hontoria del Pinar:.................. -10,9 ºC

Y muchas más...

Muchísima atención a la gran oscilación térmica del día de hoy... Recordemos que tenemos una iso +10 o +11 a 850 hPa en todas esas zonas citadas


----------



## Pek (29 Dez 2016 às 13:15)

Relacionado con las temperaturas mínimas os comunico la publicación de un completísimo estudio sobre el registro de *-32,7 ºC *el pasado mes de febrero de 2016 en la Vega de Liordes (1860 m. Picos de Europa, provincia de León), que supondría un posible nuevo récord de España de temperatura mínima registrada:


Más información y estudio completo (dividido en tres partes). Merece la pena:

http://www.tiempo.com/ram/298422/nu...tura-minima-de-la-historia-de-espana-parte-i/

http://www.tiempo.com/ram/298582/nu...ura-minima-de-la-historia-de-espana-parte-ii/

http://www.tiempo.com/ram/299492/nu...a-de-la-historia-de-espana-parte-iii-y-final/

Os copio parte de las conclusiones:

"El 19 de Febrero del año 2016, enmarcado en uno de los inviernos más cálidos desde que se tienen datos, (...) se ha logrado batir el registro de temperatura mínima absoluta de la historia de la meteorología española, que hasta este momento databa del año 1956, en aquel histórico mes de Febrero en donde prácticamente cayeron todos los registros relacionados con el frío en la totalidad de la península. La estación de Estany Gento a 2141m, marcaba -32°C el 3 de Febrero de este año histórico, en una situación, que a diferencia de las que hemos descrito anteriormente, era de origen advectivo, o así se piensa en la actualidad.

Este año, 60 años después, se vuelve a alcanzar los -32°C en la península Ibérica, en una zona que se encuentra a tan solo 20km en línea recta del Mar Cantábrico. En concreto -32,7°C a las 8:50h de la mañana del 19 de Febrero del 2016. Todo ello en unas condiciones de medida moderadamente aceptables para la localización en donde se están realizando, en un entorno muy hostil, y con unos medios muy escasos gracias a los miembros de la asociación AJPE. Parece ser que la garita con su correspondiente sensor, ambos homologados y debidamente calibrados, se encontraba en ese momento entre 1-1,5m sobre el manto de nieve lo que hace que la medida sea representativa del entorno en el que se encontraba. Teniendo en cuenta las condiciones de este invierno a escala global, y la situación particular en la que se tomó el registro, desde la asociación consideramos que es muy probable que en sucesivos años este registro se vuelva a batir incluso en otras localizaciones como puede ser Hoyos Sengros, que fue el primer emplazamiento que logró bajar de los -30°C en Diciembre del 2013. Pero para poder sondear y obtener registros en todos ellos, es indispensable la colaboración de algún ente, empresa, o nuevos socios que permitan seguir desembolsando el coste económico que supone mantener estas instalaciones operativas año a año en este entorno tan maravilloso como es el Parque Nacional de Picos de Europa, pero que a la vez es tan sumamente hostil cuando la naturaleza se lo propone. Desde la asociación, invitamos a todo aquel amante de la meteorología y la montaña a que se una a la asociación, para así poder mantener en pie el Proyecto Jous, un proyecto de investigación llevado a cabo por gente apasionada y sin ningún tipo de ánimo de lucro, con unos medios escasos, pero con una ilusión tremenda que hace que llevemos ya en esto más de 5 años a pesar de las dificultades."


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2016 às 09:00)

Puebla de Sanábria, *-10.8 ºc *


----------



## Pek (30 Dez 2016 às 10:22)

Como comentábamos, como consecuencia de las elevadas isos a 850 hPa y la baja humedad relativa, se produjeron amplitudes térmicas diarias enormes en el día de ayer (29/12/2016). Valga el siguiente ejemplo:

Cañete (Cuenca): Mínima: -12,0 ºC. Máxima:  19,8 ºC.    Amplitud térmica:* 31,8 ºC*

Fuente: SIAR


----------



## hurricane (30 Dez 2016 às 10:39)

Tenho uma questão: porque é que os modelos de curto prazo apontam todos para neve e depois o instituto de meteorologia e as apps meteo não referem qualquer queda de neve? Não sei em qual confiar!


----------



## Pek (30 Dez 2016 às 11:16)

Hoy temperaturas aún más bajas en la Península Ibérica. Algunos ejemplos:

- Estación del Duero en salida del embalse Cuerda del Pozo (1049 m, Soria):..........-14,8 ºC (Área despoblada)
- Garray (1022 m, Soria):.................................................................................................. -14,5 ºC
- Riocavado de la Sierra (1180 m, Burgos):.................................................................... -13,7 ºC
- Gormaz (880 m, Soria):.................................................................................................. -13,5 ºC
- Uña-La Canadilla (1125 m, Cuenca):............................................................................ -13,2 ºC
- Soria-Valonsadero (1040 m, Soria):.............................................................................. -13,1 ºC
- Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m, Soria):........................................................................... -12,5 °C

Fuente: Meteoclimatic, SAIH y Red WeatherLink

Algunas imágenes de Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria) y su entorno. Mínima de -12,5 ºC en la estación situada en el interior del caso urbano bajando hasta los -14 ºC en los alrededores. El joven río Douro/Duero congelado a su paso por la localidad:











Rozando los -14 en los alrededores:






Fuente:


Río Douro/Duero muy helado en Covaleda (Soria) ahora mismo, aguantando perfectamente el peso de una persona. Eso va hacia Porto y Vila Nova de Gaia!!  :



Por otra parte, en las zonas de siempre afectadas por las nieblas temperaturas bajo cero durante todo el día, sirva el ejemplo de la ciudad de Huesca:


----------



## Pek (30 Dez 2016 às 18:26)

Más imágenes del río Douro completamente congelado en la Comarca de Pinares (Soria), que incluye a municipios como Duruelo, Covaleda, Vinuesa, etc.:
















Fuente:  https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo

Actualmente los termómetros ya están en valores muy bajos. Valores a las 19:00:

- Estación del Duero en salida del embalse Cuerda del Pozo (1049 m, Soria):..........-5,9 ºC (Área despoblada)
- Uña-La Canadilla (1125 m, Cuenca):............................................................................ -4,4 ºC
- Gormaz (880 m, Soria):.................................................................................................. -4,3 ºC
- Duruelo de la Sierra (1185 m, Soria):........................................................................... -3,6 °C
- Garray (1022 m, Soria):.................................................................................................. -3,3 ºC
- Soria-Valonsadero (1040 m, Soria):.............................................................................. -2,4 ºC

Fuente: Meteoclimatic, SAIH y Red WeatherLink


Y bajando con velocidad. Es un espectáculo ver bajar los termómetros de esas zonas


----------



## F_R (31 Dez 2016 às 11:38)

Dias frios pelo Noroeste francês

dois dias seguidos sem chegar aos 0°C e com temperaturas minimas nos -4°C mais coisa, menos coisa

o nevoeiro ajudou a tornar toda a paisagem branca


----------



## Pek (31 Dez 2016 às 11:54)

F_R disse:


> Dias frios pelo Noroeste francês
> 
> dois dias seguidos sem chegar aos 0°C e com temperaturas minimas nos -4°C mais coisa, menos coisa
> 
> o nevoeiro ajudou a tornar toda a paisagem branca



Exactamente lo mismo está pasando por la Península Ibérica. Y en algunas zonas, sobre todo el Valle del Ebro, con una intensidad muy importante. Algo completamente habitual de los períodos anticiclónicos en épocas frías en aquella zona de Aragón, La Rioja, Navarra, Cataluña, etc.


----------



## Pek (31 Dez 2016 às 12:08)

Consecuencia de lo que decía, Zamora ahora mismo, cencellada espectacular y niebla precipitando en forma de nieve:
















Fuente: https://twitter.com/Rodri_VicPer



Niebla precipitando en forma de nieve:


----------



## Pek (31 Dez 2016 às 12:33)

En cuanto a las mínimas, de nuevo valores muy bajos. Algunos datos destacados:

- Boca de Huérgano (1010 m, León):...............................................................................-15,9 ºC
- Riocavado de la Sierra (1180 m, Burgos):.................................................................... -14,8 ºC
- Estación del Duero en salida del embalse Cuerda del Pozo (1049 m, Soria):..........-14,2 ºC (Área despoblada)
- Gormaz (880 m, Soria):.................................................................................................. -14,0 ºC

Fuente: Meteoclimatic y SAIH


En cuanto a la Red de Automáticas de AEMET, muy destacables los -10,1 ºC de hoy en la ciudad de León:






Por Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria), esta vez mínimas algo más altas que en otras zonas ibéricas, aún así -12,2 ºC en el casco urbano y -14 en los alrededores. Humedad relativa muy baja formándose muy poca escarcha helada sobre las distintas superficies:


----------



## hurricane (31 Dez 2016 às 14:55)

Muito frio aqui em Bruxelas hoje. A temperatura ainda não subiu a valores positivos. -2ºC neste momento. E de manhã já caíram uns farrapos de neve por causa do nevoeiro/neblina. Para segunda estão a prever até 5 cm de neve! Só acredito quando vir!


----------

